# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  DAvid and Kylie!!!

## owenlee4me

What ever next, DAvid and Kylie to marry!!Guess this won't be a love match then, This girl is awful, she has nothing to like about her, oh so boring!!!!!!!! :Nono: 
But i guess there will be saddo's out there, who like the idea of double trouble

----------


## Dazzle

> But i guess there will be saddo's out there, who like the idea of double trouble


Lol, count me out...I'm not looking forward to seeing Kylie and David as a couple.

----------


## owenlee4me

oh so glad that there is someone else out there who does not want this "bonnie and Clyd" story
but as Tracy is not planning on hanging around, guess they will need another villian or villians!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Paula Lane has confirmed that she is thrilled by the news that her Coronation Street character Kylie Turner is to marry David Platt in a surprise new storyline.

The actress first announced the shock pairing in a TV interview last week, promising that Kylie and David will be "a really good combination" on screen.

Speaking on today's This Morning about the twist, Lane explained: "I am really, really chuffed about this storyline. When it came about, I couldn't believe it. What the writers can come up with now, the material - it could be explosive."

She continued: "I'm yet to read the scripts, but I do have sources who have told me that [Kylie is] very much the driver in the relationship, which is good."

Meanwhile, asked how David's mum Gail will react to the relationship, Lane replied: "I have no idea - but I can't wait to see her face!"

Earlier this month, it was confirmed that Lane is in the running for the 'Best Newcomer' prize at this year's National Television Awards.

----------


## TaintedLove

I never thought I`d ever say this.... but David is way too good for Kylie.
Add me as another who is not looking forward to this storyline one bit
 :Sad:

----------


## alan45

Interview with Kylie on DS


s there a chance we could see a different side to Kylie as time goes on - as we have with Becky since her introduction?
"Well, it's important for me to have Kylie as different to Becky in some ways, as otherwise the audience will feel that they've already seen it all before. So it's all about what you can bring to the table that's new, and I'm constantly sitting down and thinking about that. It's not that I'm totally opposed to Kylie being like Becky, because there are some slight similarities - but people are different and they make different choices. So the viewers are going to see Kylie driving the relationship with David and things like that. If you think about the Becky and Steve relationship, it's funny when you put them together as a duo and to see that different side of them where they're all loved-up, so you might see some similarities in that respect with Kylie and David."


Is it important for you to show that, despite everything, Kylie does love Max?
"Yeah, I'm always saying that Kylie just does not fully understand the consequences of the choices that she's making. She's one of those people who just lives for the moment and doesn't think about what's going to happen in the future. She's just out for herself at the moment and she just doesn't understand the responsibility of motherhood. And I imagine that, as this storyline goes on, it's going to come back and bite her really hard. For instance, at some point in the future, Kylie could want Max back and he might say, 'Well where were you for me?' So I do think that it's going to come back to haunt her and it will play on her conscience. But, at the minute, I think she feels like he's safe with Becky and Steve and that it's all worked out well as they wanted a child, and she gets the life back that she's missed for the past four years. So in her immature mind, she feels like she's done something right!" 

Do members of the public ever confuse you with your character?
"I've been very lucky, actually! I think people just respect the fact that I'm acting and I'm playing a role. I've never really had the situation yet of someone thinking it's totally real. I've definitely not had any bad experiences. So hopefully everything will stay as it is, really!"


Was it quite nerve-racking to be involved in Corrie's live episode last month?
"Yeah, it was - but I've trained at drama school so I said from the beginning that the live episode was going to be like theatre as you obviously do theatre live every night in front of an audience. However, actually getting to it and realising that there were 15 million people watching felt a little bit different, I have to say! (Laughs) So it was a really, really unique experience and I hope that I get the chance to do it again at some point in my career. I remember that, when we were doing it, I almost felt a bit shaky because of all the adrenaline, so it was a case of trying to conceal that in your lips and your eyes and making it look relaxed! Luckily, people said afterwards that they wouldn't have known we were nervous at all. It was thanks to the crew as well - we'd had so much practice and we couldn't have been in safer hands. I'm so chuffed that the live episode was a hit, as going live can always be a bit of a risk!"

How does it feel to be joining the Platt family now that Kylie is going to marry David?
"It's great - it showed to me that our producer Phil must be quite pleased, as he's keeping me. I think it was the only way they could have brought me back, because I don't think they could have kept on with the whole Becky and Steve scenario - the viewers need something new. So it'll be really nice to explore this. And let me tell you, the scenes with Gail are going to be so funny. I've been reading the scripts and it's just pure class with the comedy - Kylie and Gail just clash! Then you've also got the mix of Audrey in there as well, so it's going to be brilliant and I can't wait."

Are you enjoying working with Jack P. Shepherd?
"Oh, Jack's brilliant to work with. We've just done our first scene very recently and we're just totally at ease with each other and we have a laugh. I think it'll be a good partnership, and obviously when you're marrying someone in a soap, you're in it for the long haul so it's nice to have that amicable friendship."

Jack said in an interview last year that he was keen to work with you more, so it's funny how things have turned out!
"I know! I've been talking to him about that - I didn't know anything about the wedding so when I found out, I thought that he must have found something out sooner than I had. But he said he hadn't, so it's a bit of a weird coincidence! It'll definitely be double trouble at first - Kylie and David will be going out for everything they can get. But it'll also be very funny - I've been itching to do some scenes with the family."


Had you auditioned for many other roles before being cast as Kylie?
"I was quite lucky with Corrie - I was put straight through to the screen test because they'd already met me previously for a different part. I'd been doing some other things on screen so maybe they saw something in that and decided to invite me back in. And I've also been up for Emmerdale before. It's usually a long process - you can have two initial auditions, recall, a workshop and then the screen test. So you can have four or five different rounds before you get to the final stages. And when being turned down is due to something as trivial as your hair being too brown or slightly too long, or if your accent's slightly wrong, it is hard for your family to understand that. So I have had quite a few knock-backs, as any actor will experience."

How did it feel to get the Corrie job?
"When you get something like Coronation Street, it is the ultimate high and I cannot tell you how elated I was when I got the job! It was a huge weight lifted off my shoulders after everything that I'd worked towards at drama school. But I did work for the two years after drama school and I had really good jobs. I filmed Going Postal in Budapest and I worked for the Army doing corporates that troops will watch before they go out to Afghanistan. So my roles have really been full of variety, but getting Coronation Street enabled me to have a bit of security and to come back up North. There was nothing like the feeling of getting this job."

Finally, are there any other highlights from your time at Corrie that you'd like to mention?
"Oh, it's just been everything - we're all spoiled rotten, especially at photoshoots when we all get pampered! And I suppose it's just been meeting everyone - people like Bill Roache, who's been in it since the beginning. I came in a little bit starstruck and pinching myself - I couldn't believe that I was walking the cobbles of Weatherfield! Even now I can't quite believe that I'm filming on the Street. I've enjoyed it all and I'm really looking forward to the year ahead!"

----------

Pussycat1one (10-12-2012)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Jack P. Shepherd has confirmed that his character David Platt will be back to his mischievous ways after he embarks on a relationship with Kylie Turner in a forthcoming storyline.

Last month, it was revealed that David and Kylie (Paula Lane) are to tie the knot later this year in a shock plot twist, which begins when the pair get to know each other better in Tenerife.

The storyline kicks off next week when David tells Gail and Audrey about a cage dancer named Candy who he met while on holiday. However, unbeknown to his family, he is actually referring to Kylie - who has been working in a seedy club abroad.

Speaking about David and Kylie in an interview with All About Soap, Shepherd explained: "Each of them knows exactly who the other one is. However, David's getting a bit of a thrill by inventing this whole 'Candy' character for Gail and Audrey's benefit. He's really just waiting for Kylie to arrive in Weatherfield so they can cause a big stir - it's all extremely calculated."

David later proposes to Kylie by text message before she returns to the cobbles and they finally come clean.

Shepherd added: "She goes over to Gail's and that's when we get the big reveal. Gail's totally horrified when she realises David's engaged to Becky's sister - she thinks she's a commoner! Needless to say, Gail rapidly kicks them both out of the house."

Gail's discovery of David and Kylie's relationship will air early next month.

----------

Pussycat1one (10-12-2012)

----------


## walsh2509

Well her return should get Tracyluv off of Steve and Beckys backs, for if Tracyluv says you bought the kid, they can say we were only looking after her until the sister got back.

----------


## Perdita

Jack P. Shepherd has praised the decision to unite David Platt and Kylie Turner in Coronation Street.

The pair's surprise new storyline kicks off tomorrow evening as David returns from a holiday in Tenerife and reveals that he has fallen for 'Candy', a cage dancer he met during his time away.

After David proposes to his new girlfriend by text, a further twist takes place in next week's episodes when it emerges that the bad boy has not been entirely honest with his family - as 'Candy' is actually Kylie. The pair then start planning their wedding, to the horror of David's mum Gail.

In an interview with RTÃ Ten, Shepherd explained: "They're similar characters - just the opposite sex, really. They do anything to shock, they're always scheming, they're happy to blackmail anyone to get what they want - they're the perfect match."

The actor also discussed the moment that David and Kylie's unexpected relationship is revealed to the residents of Weatherfield.

He said: "Gail thinks she's trouble, she's Becky's sister and she knows her type. Becky gives her a bad reception too when they walk into The Rovers. Even Tina and Graeme are quite shocked!"

Coronation Street continues tomorrow at 8.30pm on ITV1.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has confirmed that Kylie and David's forthcoming wedding will be a low-key affair.

Fans of the ITV1 soap have only ever seen the Weatherfield duo meet briefly on screen, but the pair are set to cause a stir in next week's episodes when they announce their engagement.

Kylie and David (Jack P. Shepherd) have got to know each other better off-screen while both spending time in Tenerife. David is back on the cobbles without Kylie in tonight's episode but the troublemakers start planning their wedding once they are reunited next month.

Speaking to TV Choice about her character's nuptials, Lane commented: "The wedding's in a register office and none of Kylie's family are there, so it's not the big day she dreamt of. But being Kylie, she papers over the cracks and carries on as if everything's fine."

Asked about Kylie's dress, she replied: "It's a shocker! It's going to be very, er, minimal."

Meanwhile, the actress also dismissed rumours that Kylie is only getting involved with David because she has her sights set on his grandmother Audrey's salon. 

She said: "Their relationship is genuine."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Perhaps David Bratt is suffering from sunstroke after his holiday in Tenerife. For what else could explain his bizarre behaviour and his talk of a holiday romance?

Back only a couple of days, he has promoted himself to "Creative Director" in gran Audrey's hair salon and stolen Maria's clients, forcing her to quit.

Meanwhile, he's wearing out his fingers texting a cage dancer called Candy who he met on his first night away.

"And did your eyes meet through the bars of this cage?" Audrey teases.

"You can say what you like," smitten David claims. "I've never met anyone like her before in me life. I reckon she's The One."


So much so that on Monday he reveals to a shocked Gail that her mummy's boy has got engaged to Candy - by text obviously - she's moving in with them and they plan to get married in three weeks' time.

But when the mysterious Candy arrives on Friday there's an even bigger surprise for Gail... not to mention Becky and Steve.

Because she is Kylie, Becky's chav sister. The gobby girl who sold her son Max for 20 grand and then came back for Â£5,000 last December, forcing a desperate Becky to loot from Dev's shop - "practically steppin' over dead bodies fer yer own selfish interest", as Lloyd puts it.

Heralding the return of the excellent Paula Lane as Kylie, this is a brilliant pairing of the Street's bad boy and the ultimate chav.

And it can mean only one thing - double trouble. Brace yourselves...

The Mirror

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P. Shepherd has admitted that his character David Platt will be like a "puppy dog" around new fiancÃ©e Kylie Turner.

As announced at the beginning of the year, the Weatherfield duo are to tie the knot in the coming weeks - to the surprise and horror of their respective families.

The storyline begins in earnest tomorrow evening when Kylie is revealed as the true identity of 'Candy', the mystery girl who David met in Tenerife.

In an interview with Holy Soap, Shepherd explained: "It's a perfect match. As far as who's gonna wear the pants in the relationship, I think it'll be Kylie. 

"Only because whenever I've had a relationship with another character, I don't know why I do it, but I always walk around like a puppy dog, like a lap dog, around whoever. He would always do anything for Kylie so because of that she'd wear the pants."

He added: "I particularly like him at the minute because he's all loved up with Kylie and he's like a puppy dog around her - I like that side of him at the minute."

Paula Lane - who plays Kylie - recently said that she is looking forward to exploring her character's "fun" side in her scenes with David.

DS

----------


## Perdita

'Coronation Street's Kylie Turner thinks David Platt is her "meal ticket" to a better life.  

The couple - played by Paula Lane and Jack P. Shepherd - are set to stun the rest of Weatherfield when they announce their engagement following a holiday romance, and while Paula admits there is a "real connection" between the pair, one of her alter ego's major motivations is believing the bad boy crimper owns his own salon. 

Paula said: "There's a real connection there. They're quite similar and, of course, Kylie thinks David might be a bit of a meal ticket as he's told hr he owns a hairdressing salon in Weatherfield.

"I don't think Kylie has ever imagined any man would ever ask her to marry him. She sees this as a chance to better herself."

Though Kylie is furious when she finds out David actually works for his gran Audrey (Sue Nicholls), she still has hopes that her lover will one day inherit the business, particularly after a client dies in the hairdressing chair.

Paula added: "She slaps David and calls him 'Phony and Guy'. She's angry but she still sees an opportunity for herself. She's got big idea for the salon and can see one day it will be David's.

"Kylie isn't there when the client dies, but she knows Audrey starts thinking about the future of the business. Kylie wants it to go to David so she can make her mark on the place."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## Perdita

Jack P Shepherd has revealed his kissing scenes with Paula Lane in Coronation Street are challenging - because their castmates keep trying to put them off.

The 23-year-old is currently hotting up screens as David Platt, who is loved up with Kylie Turner (Paula), but admitted Simon Gregson (Steve McDonald) and Sean Tully (Antony Cotton) try to mess up the scenes when they have to lock lips.

"We're filming lots of kissing scenes with me and Kylie, lots of them, and it was difficult - we had a three-and-a-half minute scene the other day, which was quite long and quite wordy and we had to be in the foreground snogging all the way through it," he said.

"It was one shot, so we were in the foreground and Si Gregson and Sean Tully were in the background. They had all the dialogue watching us snog and they kept getting their lines wrong on purpose so we had to keep going again and again and again."

He added: "So, it was like a three minute snog basically. It was a bit difficult. Massive!"

David has recently popped the question to Kylie, but Jack is keeping quiet about the forthcoming wedding.

"At the minute they're engaged and it's going towards a wedding but whether or not that'll happen, we'll have to wait and see," he teased.

PA

----------


## Perdita

Corrie's Paula Lane has revealed she wants Kylie and David to have a "Big Fat Gypsy wedding". 

The 24-year-old actress plays Becky McDonald's feisty, mischievous sister, who David Platt has just revealed is his new fiancee, and she thinks the pair deserve the kind of lavish, over-the-top wedding featured in the Channel 4 documentary.

Paula told Reveal magazine: "We've not filmed the wedding yet, but in my mind I want it to be a Big Fat Gypsy Wedding."

She went on: "We're still discussing some ideas, but that's what Kylie would like. It would be so much fun to play. Would it put me off getting married in real life though? Never!"

Paula has been dating actor Tom Shaw for seven years.

She revealed: "I definitely want to have kids and get married. I've wanted to since I was younger and I've always vowed never to put my career before that. But that's changed a bit now, because I love this job, so I don't want to change anything for the next few years."

PA

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Gail Platt could be prepared to go to extreme lengths to prevent her son David's shock wedding. 

The meddling mum - played by Helen Worth - will do anything to put the breaks on the upcoming nuptials of her troubled teen son and mouthy single mother Kylie Turner (Paula Lane), will the entire Platt family thinking deceptive David (Jack P. Shepherd) is making a huge mistake by committing so quickly.

A 'Corrie' insider revealed: "Who knows what Gail will do in order to save David? She and the rest of the family think he's making a big mistake - and they want to stop this wedding!"

However, David isn't the only future groom who is facing a complicated wedding day.

His best friend Graeme Proctor (Craig Gazey) - who staged a fake split with gorgeous girlfriend Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) so he can marry her pal Xin Chiang (Elizabeth Tan) in the hope of securing her a visa to stay in the UK - is terrified his sham nuptials will end in the disaster if people find out about his false relationship.

The source added to Inside Soap magazine: "Graeme has put himself in a dangerous position by doing this favour for Xin. He's already got a criminal record, and another conviction could land him back inside for a long time!"

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## alan45

Posted twice

----------


## Siobhan

> Posted twice


Was too quick for you.. I deleted the second one

----------


## alan45

> Was too quick for you.. I deleted the second one


Lol  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Katherine Kelly has praised the decision to pair up Kylie Turner and David Platt in Coronation Street.

The Weatherfield duo, played by Paula Lane and Jack P. Shepherd, became partners on screen earlier this month when Kylie returned from holiday and revealed herself as David's new fiancÃ©e.

In an interview with Hot TV, Kelly, who portrays Kylie's half-sister Becky on the soap, backed the pairing as a "genius" plot development.

She explained: "We were doing a scene the other day and they are just perfect together - they have the same sort of energy and similar build so they look great and really bounce off each other.

"It also opens up new opportunities for me as Becky has never had anything to do with the Platts before."

Becky and Kylie had a vicious catfight at the Platt house earlier this week as the tension between the warring siblings escalated. Kelly has admitted that she does not expect the pair to ever reunite.

Meanwhile, Kylie and David are currently planning to marry in early April.

----------


## Perdita

Â© Rex Features / Ken McKay
Paula Lane has discussed Coronation Street's upcoming bribe storyline, insisting that her character Kylie Turner will be unimpressed by Gail McIntyre's surprise scheme.

Next week's episodes of the Weatherfield soap see Gail (Helen Worth) resort to desperate measures to stop her son David (Jack P. Shepherd) from marrying Kylie, offering the troublemaker Â£1,000 to skip the wedding and leave town. She does so amid fears that Kylie is only with David to get her hands on Audrey's salon.

However, in an interview with Soaplife, Lane claimed that Kylie loves David too much to be swayed by Gail's money.

The actress explained: "Kylie has had troubles in her past which have contributed to the way she is now. She never thought anyone would ever ask her to marry them.

"Yes, David having the salon is a bit of a meal ticket but it's more of an added bonus to marry him. I think she really does love him too."

Of Gail's bribe, she added: "Put it this way, Kylie got Â£25,000 for Max, so Â£1,000 to give up a salon and someone she actually loves? No, definitely not."

Kylie and David's wedding day arrives in a double bill airing on Friday, April 8. However, whether the pair will make it down the aisle remains to be seen.

DS

----------


## alan45

Paula Lane as her screen alter-ego Kylie Turner has just had a massive cat-fight with her equally fiery half-sister Becky McDonald. Now Paula has revealed that the reason the fight looked so real was because it was.

"We are rough, we do really kick each other to bits, but when it's on-screen everything is so in detail that if you don't it doesn't work," said Paula.

"In theatre you can cheat punches and for TV you can to a degree, but it has to look as real as possible."

In real life the pair are actually great pals and Paula believes this is the secret to their success.

"We are very similar and have been on the same journey. We get on really well," she said.

"Kate and I are fortunate that we're comfortable enough with each other that we can go the extra mile and do that, but it hurts and I'm always on the receiving end of it."

With more trouble expected between the warring siblings it looks like Paula will have to put-up with bruises for a while yet - Ouch!

----------


## Perdita

David Platt's wedding dream starts to crumble around him on Coronation Street this Friday when his fiancÃ©e Kylie Turner fails to turn up for their planned nuptials. David is deeply confused about her absence, unaware that his scheming mum Gail has offered Kylie a Â£1,000 bribe to skip the ceremony. As David desperately tries to make contact with his partner, Gail is grimly satisfied that her plan has worked. Has she managed to ruin the wedding or could David and Kylie defy the odds and exchange their vows after all? Jack P. Shepherd, who plays David, recently chatted to Digital Spy about the wedding episodes and more.

Have you enjoyed playing David's new relationship with Kylie?
"Yeah! I did think that they were going to put us together when Kylie first came into Corrie. I didn't ask them to do it, but I thought that David and Kylie were the same type of character but just the opposite sex, and so they'd be a really good match. I think they waited a while but I'm glad that they're together now. Myself and Paula Lane get on well and I think the storyline has been looking good so far."

In an interview last year, before the storyline was announced, you said that you were hoping to work more with Paula. Did you already know the plot was on the way at that point?
"No, I'd been asked in the interview who I would put David with next, and I think Kylie had been in it for a month or two at that point. I didn't know that they would put us together but I said that I thought they'd make a really good match. I suppose I was kind of giving away a future storyline without knowing!"

Were you surprised when you were told about how quickly David and Kylie would get engaged?
"Yeah, I was actually. That was our producer Phil's idea. He wanted them to start planning the wedding straight away so that Gail wouldn't really have a choice in the situation, and so it would really peeve her off to have Kylie moving straight into the Platt house."


Having David fall in love with Kylie off screen was quite an unusual way to tell the story, wasn't it?
"Yeah, obviously they met in Tenerife in some cage-dancing bar. Why he would go to Tenerife on his own and then go to a cage-dancing bar is beyond me! But anyhow, he's come back to the street and said that he's met the love of his life. I'm glad, though, because it's given me a chance to work with Kate Kelly and Simon Gregson and I've not really had many scenes with them before. It's nice that it's opened the door for that because hopefully I can now do some comedy with Simon in The Rovers sometimes. Also, the recent fighting scene that I had with Kate was good fun. The storyline has added a new dimension to my character and given me the chance to work with different actors, which is great."

How is David coping with the feud between Kylie and Gail?
"Well, it's that old thing of telling someone, 'No, you can't do it' and that making them do it even more. David has that sort of personality, really - if you say no to him, then he knows that he'll get a reaction from you if he carries on and does it anyway! So there's an element of that when Gail is disapproving of Kylie. I think he does genuinely love Kylie, though, and he does have a sort of obsessive personality once he goes out with someone - he'll only think of that person and they'll be the centre of his life. We've seen that before with Tina. If the wedding goes ahead, we'll have to see where they are a year down the line and if it'll be any different."

David does enjoy a good row, so is there a part of him that's enjoying the tension between Gail and Kylie?
"I don't think so, because he's not been bad for a while, really. He really does wish that they would get along but he does understand that Gail is going to need time to accept the situation. The way David sees it is that it's Gail's problem and she's just going to have to deal with it. He loves Kylie and she's not going anywhere as far as David is concerned."


In the build-up to the wedding, Gail bribes Kylie to stay away from the ceremony. Could David ever forgive his mum if he found this out?
"I don't know. There's definitely a lot that's gone on between the two characters over the years, so it's difficult to consider what it would actually take for one of them not to forgive the other. David's pushed Gail down the stairs, she made sure that his child with Tina was aborted, so there's been all of these stories where they've still been together as son and mother at the end. So I don't know whether he'll forgive her at the moment, but it could be the straw that broke the camel's back."

Do you think Gail has David's best interests at heart?
"She likes to think that! She's said that she's just seeing Kylie for what she really is - calling her scum and just a gold-digger. But with Gail, it's one of those situations where nobody is ever going to be good enough for her sons. I think it was the same with Leanne when she was marrying Nick, and Gail didn't like Natasha either. I don't think she was too keen on Tina either, to begin with."

How does the wedding day play out?
"Kylie is nowhere to be seen - that's a turn up for the books and David's quite shocked! In the lead-up to the wedding, Kylie seemed really excited, they were both really pleased to be getting married, they were all over each other and they were kissing in every single scene. So when Kylie doesn't turn up for the wedding, David's really confused and he doesn't understand why. We'll see him question his gran about where she could be, but Audrey assures him that everything will be alright." 

What happens next?
"He tries ringing Kylie and he tries texting her. So it's a case of will she turn up and will she marry him? Also, as it's a double wedding, Graeme and Xin have a lot of drama going on too. They're billing it as 'Double Wedding, Double Jeopardy', so it'll be interesting to see what happens on the day!"

After filming other Corrie weddings as a spectator, was it exciting to have your own one at last?
"I didn't really think of it like that, as weddings are usually quite dreadful to film. They're very long, they take hours to do, and so normally you're very depressed when you're supposed to look really happy! Funerals are the easiest because at least you can look depressed when you actually are! Being the bad boy of the street, I usually get out of a lot of wedding ceremonies - no-one tends to invite me so I've not actually been to many. But having it as a double wedding was good and a bit different."

Does David get involved in any of Graeme and Xin's drama on the day?
"He's got his own worries, I think, so it's all quite separate on the day. Graeme just wants everything to run smoothly and go without a hitch for him, but there's some drama because Norris turns up, finds out the truth and then it's the question of whether Norris will spill the beans about Xin and the fake wedding. David and Graeme are in their own different worlds on the day as Graeme is distracted by his own worries, while David just wants his bride to turn up!"


Would you like David and Kylie to stay together for the long haul and become known as one of Corrie's big couples?
"I don't know at the moment. If the wedding goes ahead, maybe a few years down the line if it's not going well, David could try to do her in - or she could try to do him in! But I think some of the best Corrie couples are Jack and Vera, Roy and Hayley, and I also really like Sally and Kevin together - I always have done and I think they're a great couple. So if David and Kylie got up the ranks and reached their level, that would definitely be an achievement."

Now that David is taking ownership of the salon, would you like him to set his sights on any other Corrie businesses?
"Well, I figured that he'd take over the salon a while ago. It's not officially his yet, though - it's only his when Audrey dies or retires. But he has been promoted to a 'creative director' there. But in the future, maybe he could be like the Weatherfield mafia! (laughs) Maybe he could take over The Rovers and do Steve McDonald out of some money, and annoy the local residents by changing the name of the pub!"

Finally, are you sad that Craig Gazey is bowing out as Graeme?
"Yeah, we've had some good times. It was great when he came into it for the prison storyline and it was also great when they asked him to come back when David was released from jail. We share a dressing room together at the moment - I've always had the same dressing room but I've had about five different people that have come in and shared it with me. I suppose it'll be someone else after he leaves - I think Chris Fountain wants to get in next!"

DS

----------


## alan45

The old saying goes that the course of true love never did run smooth - and never is the epithet more pertinent than in soap operas. 
So Coronation Street fans have been girding their loins for some time with the news that there was to be a double wedding - and just as feared, it doesn't seem that anything is going to go to plan.
However, while not-so-blushing bride-to-be Kylie Turner does her best 'will she, won't she' act before finally turning up late at the wedding, it appears it's her choice of outfit rather than her tardiness that shocks mother of the groom Gail McIntyre.  



Here comes the bride: Kylie Turner, well, turns heads when she arrives at the Coronation Street double wedding this week




Shock: None are more surprised than Gail McIntyre, mother of groom David Platt, who'd offered Kylie money to stay away

Badboy David Platt spends ages on the phone trying to locate his bride-to-be while other couple Graeme and Xin wait patiently. 


Meanwhile, Graeme is having serious doubts about the whole thing. Will he go through with marrying Xin so she can stay in the country?

 

Worry: David tries to get hold of his bride-to-be to find out where she is 




...leaving Xin and Graeme wondering if their marriage of convenience is about to be rumbled

Conniving Kylie eventually turns up for the ceremony and shocks the congregation by looking for all the world like a burlesque artist in a red and black basque. 
Whether or not the cage-dancer & David Platt will actually make it to the altar however is anyone's guess...



Waiting game: Tina wonders whether she should explain to Norris about Graeme and Xin's sham marriage before they reach the altar


Will they or won't they? Corrie viewers will be on tenterhooks this Friday...
After all, is Kylie there to go through with the wedding, or to tell David about his mother's bribery scheme?
As the pressure mounts, Graeme and Xin wait nervously.
However, as they wait for the service to start, Tina tries to explain to Norris why he saw her and Graeme kissing...
Coronation Street's double wedding is on ITV1 this Friday at 7.30pm and 8.30pm.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1InAKYpVB

----------

Dazzle (08-04-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Was on This Morning, looks like Norris is going to be the one speaking up when the question is being asked: "If anyone objects to this union, let them speak now or forever hold their peace."  :EEK!:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You go Norris. Him and Gail together stop the wedding  :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

> You go Norris. Him and Gail together stop the wedding


Maybe the start of a beautiful relationship  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Interview in Daily Star


SHE’S lied, cheated, blackmailed and stolen. So what will Corrie wild child Kylie Turner do next?

Tonight’s explosive episode of Coronation Street sees the conniving cage-dancer wed fellow wrongdoer David Platt after a whirlwind holiday romance, leaving both families fuming.

So when we met up with actress Paula Lane in Manchester, she couldn’t wait to spill the beans on her character’s must-see big day.

Getting ready in her sumptuous hotel room in a look inspired by Madonna’s Like A Virgin video, Paula laughs: “This is right up Kylie’s street. She’d love this.”

Paula admits she loves being wrapped up in the crazy world of Kylie. And along with actor Jack P Shepherd, 23, who plays mummy’s boy David, she is perfect in the latest storyline.

The 25-year-old star explains: “Kylie is volatile and you never know what she’ll do next. It’s difficult because you can’t imagine how she will react to things. But boy, is it fun to play!”

We’ve already seen David’s over-protective mum Gail give Kylie Â£100 for a wedding dress and the bride-to-be blow the lot on a boozy night out.

Paula says: “Like David, she flies by the seat of her pants. Gail’s made it clear she doesn’t think Kylie is good enough for her son. But she’s a chancer and wants to have fun.

“Kylie and David are so full of lust. She ends up picking a saucy red and black Moulin Rouge-style tutu just to wind Gail up. She’s got the bottle for anything.”

Paula, who grew up in the small West Yorkshire town of Hebden Bridge, is happily settled with her boyfriend of seven years, actor Tom Shaw, 24, and admits her wedding would be nothing like Kylie’s. “No, definitely not!” she 
laughs.

But despite her character’s conniving ways, viewers have a big soft spot for the troubled sister of barmaid Becky MacDonald (Katherine Kelly, 31).

Paula explains: “She’s vulnerable because of her tough upbringing and people want her to do well.”

We’ve seen Kylie sell her three-year-old son Max to Becky, only to blackmail her for more cash.

“She wasn’t ready to be a mum and is money obsessed because she never had any growing up,” says Paula. “She is a wild child but she’s also a businesswoman. She wants the best things in life and is angry that others have had it given to them on a plate.”

One of the reasons Kylie is so obsessed with David is that he is set to take over Audrey’s hair salon.

“She’s very money-orientated and will do anything if the price is right. She thinks that by marrying salon owner David Platt, it will be ker-ching for her!”

Paula takes like a duck to water with our trashy Like A Virgin themed shoot. Laughing as she plays around in her lacy outfit, the slinky size eight star tells us: “Who doesn’t love Madonna? Madonna is so sexy and a total icon.”

But Paula admits Kylie’s bad-girl personality is very different to hers.

“I’m much more sensitive and emotional. I’d cry at anything. She’s a lot tougher than me.”

So surely we shouldn’t expect the big day to go without a hitch. The omens aren’t good.

Gail is trying to put a stop to the wedding by joining forces with son Nick to pay Kylie Â£1,000 to disappear.

“I hope she doesn’t break David’s heart,” Paula teases. “But the writers can come up with anything they want.”

----------


## sean slater

I hope we get to see a softer side of her personality soon. We had a glimpse of it when she came out with the stuff about her dad abusing her, and him being Max's father, but I don't know if this was made up or not. Think they should explore her background a bit more, give us some empathy for the character.

----------


## alan45

Paula Lane has admitted that life will be tough for her Coronation Street character Kylie Platt as her decision to sell her son Max is revisited in a future storyline.

Kylie's half-sister Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly) bought Max from her at the end of last year, deciding that the shock move was in the youngster's best interests due to Kylie's irresponsible ways.

However, recent reports have suggested that Kylie's husband David (Jack P. Shepherd) will soon discover the truth, which apparently leads to social services being informed of the situation.

Speaking on This Morning about how her character will feel when David discovers her secret, Lane commented: "It's a really big thing for Kylie, because she's just started this marriage, she's very happy, she's got this new nail bar in the salon with all these fabulous colours - she's a businesswoman. 

"[But now] it's going to be really tricky for her. There's just this massive ordeal that's going to take place."

She continued: "Kylie's not proud of what happened, and I think you'll see that coming through over the course of the next six months."

Lane added that she is keen to see Kylie at the centre of drama on the cobbles for a long time to come.

"I'm determined to keep her raw and gritty for as long as possible," she said. "I don't want her to dilute into this easygoing [person] - I want her to keep shocking, keep being unpredictable and allow the viewers to carry on enjoying watching her, really."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that her character Kylie Platt is to develop a surprising friendship with Eva Price.

The actress, who has been on screen as Kylie for nearly a year, hinted that viewers can expect her alter ego to feature in lighter storylines with the Weatherfield newcomer.

Eva, played by former Emmerdale and Lilies actress Catherine Tyldesley, moved into the Rovers Return last month after her mum Stella took over as the pub's bar manager.

Speaking of future plotlines, Lane told Inside Soap: "We're going to see a happier side to Kylie as Eva becomes her sidekick.

"Catherine and I are a bit of a nightmare together on set, too. We laugh a lot and mimic what the other says!"

Lane also admitted that she is keen for Kylie to get on good terms with half-sister Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly) before the troubled blonde leaves the cobbles in early 2012.

"I've got a bad feeling that Becky is on a downward spiral, but I'm rooting for her and Kylie to finally be able to work out their differences," she said.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has teased the surprise heart-to-heart coming up for Kylie Platt and mum-in-law Gail, admitting that her character accepts the interfering matriarch as a "mother figure" for the first time.

Next week's episodes of the ITV1 soap see Gail urge Kylie to fight for her son Max after it emerges that the youngster is being put up for adoption.

Kylie hears Gail's (Helen Worth) plea after husband David (Jack P Shepherd) reacts furiously when he realises that his partner may not want Max back.

Lane told Inside Soap of the upcoming scenes: "It's the only occasion, apart from the first time Max was taken away, that Kylie's ever broken down. But she does when she's talking about things with Gail.

"I think it's probably because Gail's a mother figure. Kylie's never had that. So when Gail actually says, 'You've not got a maternal bone in your body and you're always angry', it hits home. No-one's ever taken the time to talk to her about it before.

"From the start, she could never really offer [Max] anything. Kylie was only 16 and living on the streets when she had him. She was on a downward spiral, so it was easier to totally cut off from him than risk rebuilding their bond and then losing him again."

Towards the end of next week, Kylie and David begin the fight to regain custody of Max and soon discover that they are in with a good chance.

Lane added: "Kylie's old fears are still very much there. But after she's had her big heart-to-heart with Gail, Kylie's reassured that she's at least going to have the support of her husband and his mother this time round. It gives her the confidence to think that things might actually work out."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has said that she hopes her character Kylie Platt regains custody of her son.

The actress admitted that it would be "fabulous" to explore the storyline and predicted that Kylie would be a good mother to Max.

Speaking of the possibility of Kylie regaining custody of Max, she told The Mirror: "She will be nervous because she's never been a proper mum to him. And that is going to be fabulous as an actress to explore - if we get him!

"I think the support from David and Gail will enable her to be a good mum. She's had a tough time; she's always going to be thinking, 'What can I do for him that will make his life better than the life I had?'"

Asked who she thinks Max would be better off with, Lane added: "She wouldn't say Becky. Maybe adoptive parents for a clean slate, but then deep down she has this feeling that she's his mum and he should be with her. There is a scene where she says to Becky, 'Well, you're not his mum, I am'. She's actually owning that authority now."

Lane recently described Kylie's mum-in-law Gail as a "mother figure".

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know she will get im back and soon too.  The pace that things happen up in Weatherfield I wouldn't be surprised if Kyle has full custody of Max by the end of next week.

----------


## chelseehealey

I like Kylie and david!!!! They are both troublemakers so they are good together!!!!!!!

----------


## xcarlyx

Looking forward to the owen/kyle/david storyline well when it progresses

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE headmaster Brian Packham gets floored by Kylie Platt â as he tries to "take-away" her stash of unhealthy food from the school gates.

The pair have a scrap after Kylie, played by Paula Lane, scuppers his plans for healthy eating for the pupils.

The devious lass brings in fatty foods for the kids of Bessie Street, and spotting one of his students tucking into a chip butty he marches over to Kylie and tries to take away her bag of food.

A tussle ensues and Brian, played by Peter Gunn, is left sprawling on the ground covered in chips and mushy peas.

The scenes will be shown in an upcoming episode of Coronation Street.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...-shoulder.html

----------

Glen1 (08-02-2012)

----------


## Glen1

That should be good viewing, wasn't that keen on the Kylie character when she started , but she's come on a treat imo.

----------

sarah c (09-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

> That should be good viewing, wasn't that keen on the Kylie character when she started , but she's come on a treat imo.


She really has.  She is entertaining and well paired with the devil child

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2012), Glen1 (09-02-2012), sarah c (09-02-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> That should be good viewing, wasn't that keen on the Kylie character when she started , but she's come on a treat imo.


Sounds like a great fun story!  I like Kylie now too, a very promising character I think.

----------


## alan45

A Chip or two on his shoulder

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2012), Glen1 (09-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street hairdresser David Platt ends up at war with his grandmother Audrey Roberts next week as they fight for control of the salon.

David is appalled after learning that Audrey (Sue Nicholls) has reunited with conman Lewis Archer (Nigel Havers), especially when she announces plans to go on a round-the-world cruise with him.

Needing funds to finance the trip, Audrey asks David to sign the salon back over to her, as all of her savings are tied up in the business. However, David immediately refuses - insisting that it's for Audrey's own good.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, to hear about the bitter family feud sparked by his character's decision.

How do David and Gail find out about Audrey's reunion with Lewis?
"It all starts when Audrey phones up the salon, telling David that she can't come in that day as she's not very well. David promises to hold the fort and doesn't think anything of it, but Audrey is actually fine - she's just hoping to spend the day with Lewis!

"When David tells Gail that Audrey isn't well, Gail suggests that they should go round to see her. David doesn't really want to, but Gail thinks they should take her up some chicken soup and grapes to make her feel better. So David is forced into going, and they visit Audrey's house on Grasmere Driveâ¦"

What happens next?
"When David and Gail get there, they see Lewis coming out of the house - he kisses Audrey and goes off for a takeaway! So David and Gail go into Audrey's house and have a bit of fun with the situation. They keep asking Audrey how she's feeling, knowing full well that she's obviously lying! 

"Audrey wants to get rid of them before Lewis comes back, but they insist on making her some soup. Lo and behold, they're all sitting eating dinner at the table when Lewis walks in, so Audrey's really embarrassed that they've found out her little game!"

Are David and Gail angry with Audrey?
"Well, they start complaining to her, saying that she's out of her mind to take Lewis back. They're convinced that Lewis is going to take every penny Audrey has, and they can't believe that she'd be so blind.

"But Audrey shouts back at them, saying that they just don't want her to be happy and are jealous of her being in love. She kicks them out of her house, and throws their coats into their faces. So that's how we find out that Lewis is back on the scene!"

This all leads up to a big battle over the salonâ¦
"Yeah, Audrey comes to David and asks him to sign the salon back over to her, so that she has the finances for a round-the-world cruise with Lewis. David's really against the idea, and so is Gail. 

"Kylie also has strong feelings on the matter - she fears that as soon as David hands the salon back to Audrey, then her inheritance will be gone. So Kylie's dead against the idea for money reasons, and she's acting like Lady Macbeth in this whole storyline, whispering in David's ear all the time. 

"But it's not so much about the money for David - he just doesn't want his gran to get stitched over by the conman."

How does Audrey react to David's refusal?
"Audrey tears up the agreement which says that David owns the business, and she also changes the locks on the salon and fires him! So David consults a solicitor, who says that what Audrey has done is quite harsh and she has no right to do it, as legally it's David's salon. 

"David gives Audrey a letter from his solicitor, but then she rips that up too. It all escalates from there, and David even gets Audrey arrested later on in the storyline!"

Why is David so reluctant to give Lewis the benefit of the doubt?
"David just thinks, 'Once a conman, always a conman'. Lewis has done this with other women in the past, even though he didn't technically do it to Audrey last time round. Because Lewis has this history of fooling older women and getting them to fall in love with him, David and Gail don't even consider giving him a second chance. As far as they're concerned, he's the devil!"

Has it been nice to play scenes with David and Gail on the same side for once?
"Yeah, usually they'd both be at each other's throats! This time it's nice to have the roles reversed, with David and Gail teaming up. There are also some funny moments on the way, so it's not all shouting and screaming. In typical Platt style, there is quite a lot of comedy in this storyline as well."

Out of David and Audrey, who do you think is stubborn enough to take this all the way?
"Well, there's actually a line in the script where Audrey says that David is the most stubborn person she's ever met. But David says, 'I wonder where I got that from?' They're both really strong-willed characters, but David's not backing down yet. I think it'd take a lot for him to back down, especially as it's his salon that's in question."

What does Nick think about the feud?
"Nick is on Audrey's side. He just thinks that it's Audrey's money, she's earned it, so she should be allowed to spend it however she likes. David's argument is that she won't have a chance to spend it as long as a conman is around, but Nick reckons they should just let Audrey get on with it and trust her judgement."

Whose side do you think the viewers will be on?
"I would imagine they'd be on Audrey's side. I'm expecting people to say, 'What are you doing to your gran? Just let her be happy!' But if people come up to me and say that, I'll just explain David's point of view to them, and I won't let them go for about an hour! I'll try to really get it through their heads that Lewis is a bad guy and he will leave Audrey heartbroken.

"We don't know what's going to happen, but I reckon the viewers will be thanking me in the end!"

David hasn't caused any trouble for a while, so are you glad to get some drama for him again?
"Yeah, I actually did a scene the other day where David's evil eye stare came back. I thought that was nice to see, and some of the crew were saying the same! 

"We haven't seen for it for a few years, because David's been loved-up with quite a few romances. Now that he's tied up with Kylie, he's grown up a bit and he's not really into causing mischief or being a prat anymore."

Will David and Kylie stay on good terms in the weeks ahead?
"At the moment, they seem to be getting on fine. I think as long as David agrees with Kylie that he should be going after the salon and not let Audrey take it away, they'll both be on the same wavelength. 

"I think it's when David starts getting ideas of his own that the relationship starts to hit a rocky patch! Kylie very much wears the trousers in the relationshipâ¦"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has admitted that fans rarely recognise her when she's out in public. 

The actress has been playing feisty Kylie Platt for nearly two years and has featured in a number of high-profile storylines. Viewers have seen Kylie sell her own son Max, brawl with half-sister Becky and marry local schemer David (Jack P Shepherd).

However, Lane told The Mirror: "I've hardly even been recognised! That's because I've really tried to make Kylie different from me - that was a conscious decision.

"I knew I'd struggle with the fame side of being in Corrie so I thought that if I can make her very different, it's going to make it easier to separate the two.

"I hardly wear any make-up in real life and I wear my hair loose or even put a hat on. I used to wear a quiff, but Kylie stole it! That was a choice I made for my screen test and they loved it, so it's carried on."

She continued: "I might get the odd, you know, 'Ooh you minx' from people with a squeeze of my cheek. But as soon as they speak to me they realise I'm just playing a part."

Lane added that she believes Kylie is a good person, despite the extreme behaviour she displayed during her early days on the cobbles.

"Kylie's a very complex character," she said. "I'd be lying if I said there were times when I didn't really struggle to justify her actions.

"You get some really evil people in the world, but I don't think Kylie is one of them. She's just been so tarnished by neglect, troubles in her family and upbringing and I've been able to delve into that."

Kylie comes back to the forefront of Coronation Street in the next few days as she gets involved in David's salon war with Audrey Roberts (Sue Nicholls).

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that she will be sticking with the soap for at least another year.

The actress, who plays outspoken Kylie Platt on the ITV1 show, has been appearing on the cobbles since August 2010.

Lane told OK Extra of her Coronation Street future: "I've just signed for another year which takes me to next summer, so then we'll see. I would have done three years by then.

"Suranne Jones did about four years and Katherine Kelly did six, so it depends what feels right. If there are good storylines, then why not stay?"

Kylie tied the knot with partner David (Jack P Shepherd) last year, while in real life, Lane is now engaged to fellow actor Tom Shaw.

Discussing her fashion plans for the big day, the 26-year-old commented: "I won't be taking any tips from Kylie! I've looked at a few dresses but I'm terrified of trying some on because it's such a big decision. I need to bite the bullet and try one on to see how I feel."

Lane yesterday (April 22) completed the London Marathon in aid of Henshaws Society for Blind People.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has predicted that her character Kylie Platt will win back the sympathy of viewers as she returns to screens next week.

Kylie has been absent from the cobbles in recent days following a huge row with husband David (Jack P Shepherd) regarding their fight for the salon and Audrey's heart attack.

However, next week's episodes see Kylie causing a stir once again as David's brother Nick (Ben Price) discovers that she is working at a lap-dancing club.

Lane told TV Times: "She's taken shelter at a friend's house. Kylie tries her best to get a job doing something other than selling her body, but it doesn't happen for her."

Nick soon goes to great lengths to convince Kylie to return home and make peace with David.

Lane continued: "It will be stripped back again, and you'll see that vulnerable girl behind those feisty eyes.

"Viewers will be like, 'Oh no, she's pulling on our heartstrings again!' because it comes in waves with Kylie - that's the kind of girl she is."

Lane recently confirmed that she will be staying on Coronation Street for at least another year.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that she spent time at a real-life lap-dancing bar to prepare for her latest storyline.

Later this week, viewers will see that the actress's character Kylie Platt is working at a strip club after walking out on husband David.

Lane joined members of the Coronation Street team to check out a real-life venue for herself before filming the scenes.

The 26-year-old told The Mirror: "It was only for research! Let's just say it was certainly a different world to the one I'm used to."

She continued: "The scenes were shot in a real-life club, so myself, the director and location manager went there one night to prepare for this storyline.

"It was an eye-opening experience, but I don't look down my nose at the girls who work in those places. They're just making a living. That's why Kylie gets a job in the strip club - she can't find work anywhere else and resorts to desperate measures."

David's half-brother Nick comes face-to-face with Kylie while she is at work in Thursday night's (May 17) episode.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has confirmed that there are "heart-wrenching" scenes ahead for her character Kylie Platt.

Last month, show producer Phil Collinson told Digital Spy that the feisty character will feature in a big storyline beginning this Christmas, teasing that the plot will involve "a dark secret that could blow the Platts apart".

Lane has now told the Daily Star of her alter ego's future: "I can't say much, but viewers will see Kylie is trying to up her game in the world. 

"You'll see some heart-wrenching scenes. She spills out her emotions to Gail, the only mother figure she's ever had."

Lane is thought to be contracted with Coronation Street until next summer, with the possibility of an even longer stint beyond that.

The actress added that she likes to separate herself from Kylie as much as possible, explaining: "I love keeping it like that. I got in a taxi the other day and the driver was like, 'You're not her - she's a right madam!' 

"It plays havoc with my wardrobe, though. Sometimes I'm like, 'Ooh, I like that, but it's a bit Kylie-ish'. You constantly have to question yourself."

Lane joined Coronation Street in summer 2010.

----------

Dazzle (17-09-2012), Glen1 (17-09-2012), lizann (17-09-2012), owenlee4me (17-09-2012), tammyy2j (17-09-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Kylie's scenes with Gail

----------


## lizann

Kylie been quite lately they need to use her more in storylines

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has said that his character David Platt will end up at odds with wife Kylie due to his desire to extend their family.

David surprises Kylie (Paula Lane) in upcoming episodes by suggesting that they should try for a baby of their own, having proved himself as a good father figure to his stepson Max.

Although Kylie eventually agrees to the idea, it's clear that she is far from keen - which is likely to spark new disputes between the Weatherfield couple.

Shepherd told itv.com of the storyline: "David's always wanted kids. He didn't have a great father figure himself, so he wants to put that right. He loves Max to bits, but he thinks a child of their own would really complete the family. He thinks it would really bond him and Kylie together and make them a proper family unit."

The actor continued: "He's not thinking rationally. Kylie is and suggests they need more stability first and to be more established in their careers, but David isn't thinking like that - he wants a baby and he wants one now. He doesn't see any need to wait, it's all he can think about."

Feeling pressured by David's dreams, Kylie continues to take the contraceptive pill while they are 'trying for a baby'.

Asked how David would react if he discovered the truth, Shepherd replied: "He'd be annoyed, he'd be devastated, he'd feel a little bit betrayed and lied to, but I hope he'd try to see why she did it and talk to her. I hope they'd be able to sort it out."

On whether the pair's marriage is strong enough to survive their differences, the actor said: "Yeah I hope so, I think they've got a really good relationship. They're very similar, but when they argue they do clash and they go at it hammer and tongs. I think they really do care a lot about each other though, it's definitely love."

Coronation Street continues tonight (No

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's David Platt leaves his wife Kylie stunned in the coming days as he becomes fixated on the idea of extending their family.

Feeling that everything is going well with Kylie (Paula Lane) and little Max, David suggests that it's the right time for them to have a baby of their own. However, with a career-minded Kylie not so keen, are the couple heading for a rocky patch?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, to hear his thoughts on the storyline.

Why does David decide that he wants a baby?
"I think David just feels that a baby would complete his relationship with Kylie, really. He's always wanted kids, ever since spending time with Bethany when he was younger and developing a bond with Max more recently. Now he wants his own child. 

"David still loves Max, but he wants to complete the family so that he and Kylie can have that shared bond. If they have a child together, it will add to what they already have."

Why isn't Kylie so keen on the idea?
"It's not really anything against David, I think it's mainly just because she's been let down by men in the past. She's probably frightened that if David gets bored in two years' time, she'll be a single mum with two kids out on her own. 

"Plus, Kylie has just got this job at the Bistro, so she's on a steady ladder to a good career and wants to get her head down. I think Kylie is being realistic, to be honest. She'd like to wait until they can afford a property of their own further down the line. But David just wants everything too fast!"

Kylie agrees to the idea, but we hear that she continues taking the contraceptive pill in secretâ¦
"I think that's because Kylie feels forced into it. David just keeps going on and on about babies, and he won't let it go! Kylie sees how excited he is for it, so she says they'll do it and give it a go. She agrees to try, but secretly she has other ideas."

What does Gail make of the situation?
"Gail doesn't really want them to have a baby, but she knows it's not her position to get involved. As soon as the word 'baby' crops up with David, he can just throw out the card that Gail made sure his other kid with Tina was aborted. So Gail takes a step back on this occasion. She's not really best pleased about it, but she doesn't really say anything for once."

How does Kylie try to put David off the idea of children?
"Well, Chesney and Katy need someone to look after baby Hope and Joseph at short notice, so Kylie cunningly volunteers her and David. Suddenly, Kylie gets a call and she's got to go into the Bistro, so she rushes off and leaves David with Hope, Joseph and Max.

"Kylie thinks all hell is going to break loose and David will have second thoughts over babies. But David actually does a bang-up job, so Chesney and Katy come in and they're really happy that he succeeded and there were no deaths or anything! (Laughs.)

"The situation just reinforces it even more that David wants a baby with Kylie. He tells Kylie it was a doddle and they should definitely have kids together!"

Are you surprised that David has become such a good father figure to Max?
"I am, especially considering that he didn't really have one himself growing up. I think the writers like that bond between David and Max, particularly given that they're not related biologically. So I think this was the whole reason the writers decided that it's time for David to have a baby of his own."

Corrie bosses have promised a big Christmas and 2013 for David and Kylie. Are you excited by what's in store?
"Definitely - they're using us more and more with little Max and we're our own little family now. It's funny that everyone still calls the whole family 'the Platts', when there's actually only me and Paula who are Platts. There's Nick Tilsley and Gail McIntyre, so it's nice that everyone recognises them as Platts as well! 

"There is more to come at Christmas, and as I'm talking to you, we're just getting the scripts out now for it. I'm looking forward to seeing it, but it's all supposed to be huge, apparently!"

Do you ever find yourself missing David's evil side?
"Yeah, all the time! I get quite a lot of tweets from people asking me when he's going to turn bad again, and the answer to that is that I don't know! The writers can't just turn him bad for no reason. Over the history of David's character, he's always been on a steady path when he's in a relationship. Whether it's been Tina or Kylie, a girlfriend has always kept him on the straight and narrow. 

"That's actually the main problem if he splits up with a girl, because his main focus has been on them and there's nothing left for him afterwards! For him to go bad, I think something would have to jeopardise his relationship."

Do you prefer playing comedy or drama with David?
"I don't really have a preference, as I like all the scenes. I have a good time when it's comedy, but then again myself and Paula have just filmed some good drama scenes the other day. It was good to get our teeth into that after a lot of light-hearted humour at the salon, but I love that comedy as well because it's really good."

Do you think Nick would ever betray David by getting together with Kylie?
"I don't know, who's to say in the soap world? But I think Nick is just trying to be a decent older brother to David by helping out Kylie, especially giving her a job at the Bistro when she didn't seem happy in the salon. I think that's as far as it will go with those two."

We'll also soon see scheming Lewis Archer move in with the Platts! How does David react to that?
"He's not best pleased. David comes home one day to find that Lewis is on the couch and Gail is massaging his back! It all kicks off because David think it's not right. Lewis is just a nuisance - he's an annoying little brat! There's a bit of the old David that creeps in, because he's trying to wind Lewis up."

Do you think David needs a new enemy?
"Well, it's always nice to have a bit of an enemy on the street. I had a bit with Gary Windass, but now we're best mates. I also had a bit with Ryan Connor too, but they're getting friendly too. That's what happens in soap, you forgive and you forget. Maybe the writers could come up with a few stories where Ryan tries it on with Kylie again."

With the news that Stuart Blackburn is taking over as Corrie's producer, how are you and the rest of the cast feeling about a new boss joining?
"We're absolutely terrified! (Laughs.) It's always the same, with people asking, 'Have you heard? New boss, what's he like?' But I remember Stuart when he was here as story editor on Corrie, so I can't speak for the rest of the cast but thankfully I've got a good relationship with him!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has warned that her character Kylie Platt may choose career ambitions over becoming a mother again.

Last week, viewers saw Kylie agree to give husband David (Jack P Shepherd) a child of his own, but upcoming episodes show that she is deceiving him by continuing to take contraceptive pills.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Lane explained that Kylie's new job at the Bistro with David's half-brother Nick (Ben Price) has made her reconsider what she currently wants from life.

Lane commented: "The problem is that Kylie has always leant on David, but now she's got a career of her own, that's all changed. She's more independent, so he probably feels like she doesn't need him as much.

"Perhaps David is now looking towards fatherhood because all of Kylie's attention is focused on work instead of him."

She continued: "I'd love Kylie to make a huge success of the Bistro. She has all these quirky ideas that really shine through. Nick is amazed by what she's capable of, so who knows?

"If David gave her an ultimatum, she'd be inclined to choose her career over being a mum again - but only in the hope that he'd change his mind and agree to wait until she's ready to have a baby."

As Kylie is eventually honest with David about not wanting a baby yet, Lane added that she hopes the couple can settle their differences. 

She said: "I think they're capable of getting through a lot. People are often against them and think their marriage won't last. There's been a lot of doubt about them as a couple, but they've never doubted themselves."

Coronation Street airs an hour-long episode tonight (November 28) from 7.30pm on ITV1. 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2DX6gf4rV

----------


## tammyy2j

She will probably become pregnant and not know if it is David or Nick's baby

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kylie will cheat on husband David on Christmas Day, it has been confirmed.

Weatherfield actress Paula Lane revealed that her alter ego will sleep with a mystery man following a number of heated rows with David (Jack P Shepherd). 

"She falls into bed with another man because the one person who for the past two years has been her rock, who she's given herself to and built up a great marriage with, has completely let her down," the star told the Radio Times.

"She feels that she's bettered herself, maybe there's a bit of new confidence there, and she wonders if it's David who's been dragging her down. I think it's also about wanting to be needed and desired by someone who finds her amusing and interesting.

"She isn't thinking straight at that point. It comes out of the blue and it's spontaneous and animalistic. It's all about the passion - they both want this at that time and they're not thinking about the consequences."

However, the 26-year-old said that Kylie will suffer immediate guilt over her festive fling, adding: "It's pure regret, that feeling of, 'Oh no, what have we done?'. 



"But the person in question is very good at talking her round saying, 'Let's forget it ever happened'. But Kylie feels so guilty. It's going to be hard for her to move on from this. 

"As soon as she sees David after the one-night stand, she knows that he's the person she wants to be with and that she's made a massive mistake. It was just a bit of comfort when she needed it, there was nothing more to it than that."

The marital cracks emerged when Kylie told David she would rather concentrate on her career than have a child with him.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kylie will cheat on husband David on Christmas Day, it has been confirmed.

Weatherfield actress Paula Lane revealed that her alter ego will sleep with a mystery man following a number of heated rows with David (Jack P Shepherd). 

"She falls into bed with another man because the one person who for the past two years has been her rock, who she's given herself to and built up a great marriage with, has completely let her down," the star told the Radio Times.

"She feels that she's bettered herself, maybe there's a bit of new confidence there, and she wonders if it's David who's been dragging her down. I think it's also about wanting to be needed and desired by someone who finds her amusing and interesting.

"She isn't thinking straight at that point. It comes out of the blue and it's spontaneous and animalistic. It's all about the passion - they both want this at that time and they're not thinking about the consequences."

However, the 26-year-old said that Kylie will suffer immediate guilt over her festive fling, adding: "It's pure regret, that feeling of, 'Oh no, what have we done?'. 



"But the person in question is very good at talking her round saying, 'Let's forget it ever happened'. But Kylie feels so guilty. It's going to be hard for her to move on from this. 

"As soon as she sees David after the one-night stand, she knows that he's the person she wants to be with and that she's made a massive mistake. It was just a bit of comfort when she needed it, there was nothing more to it than that."

The marital cracks emerged when Kylie told David she would rather concentrate on her career than have a child with him.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street kicks off a huge new storyline for Kylie Platt this Christmas as she cheats on husband David after their marriage hits the rocks.

Kylie's relationship with David (Jack P Shepherd) has come under severe strain in recent weeks, and things are only set to get worse between the pair over the festive season.

Heartbroken and alone after another big argument, Kylie falls into the arms of another man and has a one-night stand. However, her guilt is overwhelming when she wakes up the next morningâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Paula Lane, who plays Kylie, to hear more about the upcoming Christmas storyline.

How do you feel about getting a big Christmas plot?
"It's really exciting. You can't really ask for a better gift than to be given a big storyline at Christmas. I've really enjoyed filming it and although I've felt quite tired with so many scenes to do, it's been an absolute pleasure. I can't wait to see it go out."

Will you be watching Corrie on Christmas Day then?
"Oh, I'll definitely be watching it. I always watch my episodes back as it's good to be able to evaluate your own work. I'll definitely be ready and eager for it to come on at 7.30pm on Christmas Day!"

Why do you think things have gone so wrong for Kylie and David?
"I just think it's a lack of communication, really. They're both trying to inject things into the marriage that the other person doesn't want. Kylie has got this new job at the Bistro and she's trying to better herself, whereas David is going down a very different path by wanting a baby and hoping to expand the family. 

"At the moment it's seeming like they want different things and they're just not gelling. This all comes to a head around Christmas time."

When she's rowing with David, does Kylie see this as a huge crisis or just something that will blow over?
"Well, David seems to be going out and getting drunk after their rows, but that's the way they often react during arguments so I think Kylie expects that of him. She doesn't feel that it's out of character for David, because that's what they've always been like.

"Kylie isn't so happy that all of these arguments are happening at Christmas, as it doesn't set the best example for Max. So Kylie certainly knows that the marriage isn't perfect at this moment in time."

Do you think the viewers are going to pick a side in these rows between Kylie and David?
"I think they'll see it from both points of view. Kylie is showing great character by wanting to better herself and sticking to a job that she feels she's good at. But at the same time, it would be lovely for them to have a new addition to the family.

"I think the viewers will agree with Kylie's practical side - they haven't got enough room in the house, and they don't have the funds to support another addition to the family. I think the viewers might be more likely to be on Kylie's side. Well, I hope so anyway!"

We've heard that David humiliates Kylie at Nick's stag party in the Bistroâ¦
"Yeah, it's horrible actually. Kylie is working at the Bistro that night and when Rob asks where the stripper is for the party, David points at Kylie. It's a really low point and I'm sure the viewers will get to see a lot of Kylie's pain when David brings up her past. She's very shocked that he could do that to her. She's very, very hurt."

Kylie then goes on to have a one-night stand at Christmasâ¦
"She does. I wouldn't say that it's anything that's been plotted or that's been brewing for a long time, it's just something that happens in the heat of the moment."

Does Kylie regret it the next morning?
"Oh, hugely! Kylie is totally guilt-ridden and she's desperate to patch her marriage up and make it work. It's that morning when she realises that her marriage is worth fighting for and she does want David in her life, no matter what it costs her. But this storyline is going to have massive repercussions for herâ¦"

Can Kylie and David patch things up?
"I think they can make it past these troubles. Their marriage has definitely got strong building blocks and the love they've got for each other is massive. I love working with Jack and I think our characters match up really well together - they bounce off each other. I think they can definitely get over this rocky patch."

Until now, Kylie and David were probably one of the only couples on the street who hadn't cheated on each other! Do you think the one-night stand is a shame in that sense?
"I won't lie, I was concerned when I first found out about the storyline because David has always been Kylie's rock. He's been her pillar of strength for a good 18 months now. The one-night stand is out of character for Kylie so at first I thought, 'Where am I going to go with this?' 

"When I looked into the circumstances of the storyline and the producers talked me through it more, it did make absolute sense. After that, all of my worries were put to rest and I did look forward to filming it."

Does Kylie attend Nick and Leanne's wedding?
"Yes, Kylie is involved in the wedding at Christmas. Her and David are still both very frosty towards each other, but for the sake of Max, they're trying to make it as peaceful as possible. We're not saying whether the wedding goes ahead or not, but Kylie and David are definitely in attendance.

"The venue for the wedding was Knowsley Hall and it was stunning - absolutely gorgeous. It's nice to get out and about - we always joke that we're like kids on a school trip!

"Given that we were filming out on-location, it's great that we've been able to keep a lot of these storylines under wraps. The soaps carry their biggest storylines at Christmas, and I think the audience don't always want to know exactly what's going to happen. I'm surprised that we've been able to keep it as quiet as we have!"

Kylie always had great comedy in the salon, but are you pleased with her new job at the Bistro?
"Yeah, I am. I've been looking back at the episodes recently and I'm going to change a couple of things. I want to make her a bit more colourful in the Bistro, because she's been wearing black a lot recently. What was great in the salon was that I was able to experiment with her style quite a bit and put her in some wacky costumes. Even though she's smartened herself up a little bit, it'd be great to keep that sense of her character. 

"I think the comedy aspect can follow through into the Bistro so I'm really chuffed about that, too. It's nice to have a change of scenery!"

A lot of viewers have picked up on hints that Kylie had quite a dark past. Would you like that to be explored more?
"Possibly - who knows what the writers could come up with? Maybe they could dig Kylie's dad up from the past, as there's not been much mention of him. I think that would be an interesting avenue to explore. 

"Anytime Kylie has a breakdown, alarm bells ring because you never know what she's going to do. How she can react to certain situations is quite terrifying, especially for her family. It'd be great to explore that more."

You mentioned that the one-night stand will have big repercussions, so does that mean 2013 is looking like a busy year for Kylie?
"Definitely. I think it'll be my time to earn my stripes in the show. I feel like it's going to be my peak time here, really. We'll have to see how the audience react to that. I just want to do the best job I can and put 100% into it. I feel so committed to this show right now, and I really do want to give it everything."

----------


## tammyy2j

^ How original another cheater in Corrie

----------


## Perdita

Corrie looks set to revisit David Platt's epilepsy storyline in a few weeks' time.

The Weatherfield hairdresser collapses while out with his stepson Max Turner in upcoming scenes on the ITV soap.

Jack P Shepherd and Harry McDermott, who play David and Max, were spotted filming the surprise moment on location yesterday (March 13), the Daily Mail reports.

David is walking in a local park with Max when he appears to suffer a seizure and falls to the floor.

When David doesn't stir, a quick-thinking Max uses his stepdad's mobile phone to get help.

After being called by Max, David's half-brother Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) arrives on the scene just as David is coming round again.

David was diagnosed with epilepsy in late 2010 after blacking out while driving and knocking down Graeme Proctor (Craig Gazey). He was later put on medication to help control the condition.

Coronation Street continues tonight (March 13) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## LostVoodoo

I had completely and utterly forgotten that storyline took place.

----------


## alan45

Eammon and James Clarke

LITTLE Max Turner looks on in horror after his stepdad David Platt collapses in the park.
Corrie's David, played by Jack P. Shepherd, is left out cold on the floor after suffering an epileptic fit while out with wife Kylie's young son.


But luckily for David, Max (Harry McDermott) cleverly manages to get hold of his mobile phone and call for help.
In these new shots of the ITV1 soap's cast filming on location, David's brother Nick Tilsley is seen dashing to help his stricken sibling after receiving the youngster's frantic call.


Dashed to his side ... Nick Tilsley comes to David Platt's aid
Eammon and James Clarke
Nick (Ben Price) arrives just in time to find a shaken-looking David coming round.
Troubled teen-turned-family man David was diagnosed with epilepsy in 2010, after he accidentally ran over pal Graeme Proctor when he blacked out at the wheel of gran Audrey Roberts' car.


Helping hand ... Nick Tilsley (Ben Price) guides brother David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd) away
Eammon and James Clarke

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## lizann

i forgot about his epilepsy

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i forgot about his epilepsy


So did the writers until they needed a storyline...

----------


## Perdita

Paula Lane has said that Coronation Street writers would be brave to have Nick Tilsley as the father of her character's unborn child.

Her alter ego Kylie Platt is pregnant but not sure who the father of her baby is after having a drunken one-night stand with Nick, played by Ben Price.


She admitted that producers will not give her any clues whether the baby is Nick's or husband David's (Jack P Shepherd).

Lane told PA: "We have said, me and Jack, we think Corrie will be very brave if they chose Nick as the father. There's a lot more to lose. A lot more relationships will be severed."

Lane also suggested that there will not be a relationship between Kylie and Nick if the baby does turn out to be his.

She said: "There was never a love story there. There's never going to be an affair. They do have a lovely relationship, Kylie and Nick, but she absolutely loves David.

"They're Bonnie and Clyde, they are in her mind going to be together forever. So the fact that he might finish the relationship is going to be devastating for her. Kylie and David relationship's going to go crazy."

Lane also praised her co-star Bill Roache (Ken Barlow), who recently apologised after being quoted as suggesting that sex abuse victims are being punished for their past lives.

She told the Daily Express: "I can't comment because I've not been in work the past few weeks. All I will say is he is one of the most generous, giving people I've ever met on this job. He's never made me feel like an outsider."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street *actress Paula Lane has hinted she may quit the soap *unless bosses give her tougher *storylines.

Paula, who plays Kylie Platt, said she dreams of following in the footsteps of co-star Katherine Kelly, who *recently starred in hit ITV drama Mr Selfridge.

Although Paula, 26, is happy on Britain’s *favourite soap, she’s been asking writers for better plots.

She said: “I love Corrie. I am contracted up until June and there is talk of more but I made it clear I want to be challenged.

“I didn’t go to drama school for *nothing. I look at other *dramas and think ‘I’d love to do that’... *something like Mr Selfridge or sci-fi or *theatre.”

Paula, currently at the centre of a storyline in which Kylie is pregnant but isn’t sure who fathered her baby, added: “I’d love a *tougher *story, but the stuff that’s coming up, viewers won’t guess it. I didn’t.”



Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...#ixzz2QOmlsxRI 
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street *actress Paula Lane has hinted she may quit the soap *unless bosses give her tougher *storylines.

Paula, who plays Kylie Platt, said she dreams of following in the footsteps of co-star Katherine Kelly, who *recently starred in hit ITV drama Mr Selfridge.

Although Paula, 26, is happy on Britainâs *favourite soap, sheâs been asking writers for better plots.

She said: âI love Corrie. I am contracted up until June and there is talk of more but I made it clear I want to be challenged.

âI didnât go to drama school for *nothing. I look at other *dramas and think âIâd love to do thatâ... *something like Mr Selfridge or sci-fi or *theatre.â

Paula, currently at the centre of a storyline in which Kylie is pregnant but isnât sure who fathered her baby, added: âIâd love a *tougher *story, but the stuff thatâs coming up, viewers wonât guess it. I didnât.â



Check out all the latest News, Sport & Celeb gossip at Mirror.co.uk http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/c...#ixzz2QOmlsxRI 
Follow us: @DailyMirror on Twitter | DailyMirror on Facebook

----------


## owenlee4me

*Well let her go then, she's not that special  and if she wants to do something more challenging, then she could always do "Holby" where all out of work Soap actor/actresses go!!
After all there are plenty more inspiring pretty actors/actresses out there who would love a role in corrie!!!
Let David find out bout the affair and bomb her out IN JUNE*

----------


## owenlee4me

*Well let her go then, she's not that special  and if she wants to do something more challenging, then she could always do "Holby" where all out of work Soap actor/actresses go!!
After all there are plenty more inspiring pretty actors/actresses out there who would love a role in corrie!!!
Let David find out bout the affair and bomb her out IN JUNE*

----------


## parkerman

> “I didn’t go to drama school for *nothing. I look at other *dramas and think ‘I’d love to do that’... *something like Mr Selfridge


Is there no limit to her ambition? Or to put it another way, is there no beginning to her ambition?

----------


## parkerman

> âI didnât go to drama school for *nothing. I look at other *dramas and think âIâd love to do thatâ... *something like Mr Selfridge


Is there no limit to her ambition? Or to put it another way, is there no beginning to her ambition?

----------

alan45 (14-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Corrie Jack P Shepherd has revealed that the show's bosses haven't decided who is the father of Kylie Platt's baby.

Kylie discovered that she is pregnant at the beginning of the year, but she still isn't sure whether the dad is her husband David or his half-brother Nick (Ben Price).

Shepherd, who plays David, has now told Inside Soap that the Corrie story team are still considering their options over the ongoing plot.

Asked whether David could ever forgive Kylie (Paula Lane) for her one-night stand with Nick, he replied: "I think he'll go mad when he finds out, but if it's David's baby in the end, he'll probably try to get over it. I think he'll want to forgive Nick because he's been close to him over the past few years, and he'll try to stay with Kylie for the baby's sake.

"The writers haven't actually decided whose baby it is yet - they can't make up their minds."

The actor also revealed that he was forced to give up a holiday when the soap's storyliners came up with the plot twist.

He said: "I've not actually been [on holiday] for 12 months now, which is unlike me. I usually have two or three holidays a year. 

"I was booked to go to Thailand last Christmas, but work phoned up the month before and said, 'Do you mind cancelling your holiday? Nick's going to sleep with your bird!'"

Coronation Street continues tonight (April 17) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Corrie Jack P Shepherd has revealed that the show's bosses haven't decided who is the father of Kylie Platt's baby.

Kylie discovered that she is pregnant at the beginning of the year, but she still isn't sure whether the dad is her husband David or his half-brother Nick (Ben Price).

Shepherd, who plays David, has now told Inside Soap that the Corrie story team are still considering their options over the ongoing plot.

Asked whether David could ever forgive Kylie (Paula Lane) for her one-night stand with Nick, he replied: "I think he'll go mad when he finds out, but if it's David's baby in the end, he'll probably try to get over it. I think he'll want to forgive Nick because he's been close to him over the past few years, and he'll try to stay with Kylie for the baby's sake.

"The writers haven't actually decided whose baby it is yet - they can't make up their minds."

The actor also revealed that he was forced to give up a holiday when the soap's storyliners came up with the plot twist.

He said: "I've not actually been [on holiday] for 12 months now, which is unlike me. I usually have two or three holidays a year. 

"I was booked to go to Thailand last Christmas, but work phoned up the month before and said, 'Do you mind cancelling your holiday? Nick's going to sleep with your bird!'"

Coronation Street continues tonight (April 17) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has revealed that his character David Platt does not realise the extent of his health problems.

David suffers an epileptic fit and falls unconscious, whilst out in the park with Max and Joseph, next week.

Speaking to the Radio Times, Shepherd said: "They've gone to see the ducks when he suddenly has a fit and falls to the ground.

"He knew he was about to have a fit so he'd got his phone out and scrolled down to Nick. But before hitting call, he'd dropped the phone by Max's feet. As David starts to have the fit, Max picks up the phone, rings Nick and he comes to rescue them all.

"David's not really bothered. The only thing that upsets him is thinking that his baby might have epilepsy because he didn't know if it's hereditary."


Â© ITV
Max gets Nick to help an unconscious David


The worrying incident comes after David discovers that the doctor has commented on pregnant Kylie's (Paula Lane) high blood pressure.

Shepherd said: "She isn't supposed to be doing any more work and is supposed to take it easy, which means David's got to do all the chores, feed and bath Max, take him to school as well as working in the salon. 

"Then with Kylie not working, money is tight so he decides to cover her shifts at the Bistro as well."

David is still unaware that he might not be the father of her unborn child due to her one-night stand with his half-brother Nick (Ben Price). 

Shepherd recently revealed that the show's bosses haven't decided who is the father of the baby yet.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actor Ben Price has revealed he would love the current baby drama to bring back David Platt's evil side.

The actor's character Nick Tilsley is currently harbouring the secret that his sister-in-law Kylie could be carrying his child, after the pair shared a tryst behind their partners' backs.

While David, portrayed by Jack P Shepherd, excitedly prepares for the baby's arrival, Nick is struggling to keep the truth from wife Leanne.

Price told itv.com: "It's an awkward situation, but Nick is also amazed that this could be his child. It's quite an emotive moment.

"Nick has never had the perfect family unit and he wants it. He wants a child, he's ready for it - just not like this."

David drives panic into Nick and Kylie by suggesting the baby should be genetically tested, in order to check whether the child has inherited his epilepsy gene.

Nick also finds himself guilt-ridden when David asks his brother and Leanne to be guardians to the child.

Price said: "Nick tries beyond anything else to be cool and calm. He's been in a tram crash, he's saved lives, he's seen a few things, but this blows all of his control out of the window... Every time something like this happens panic shoots through him."

Speaking about what may happen if David uncovers the truth about Nick and Kylie, Price said he would love to see Nick's younger brother's sinister side return.

"I hope we see the return of evil David," said Price. "There's an edge to him now, he's not a child anymore. I think he'll go as far as he needs to."

Shepherd recently said the outcome of the baby storyline is yet to be decided by producers.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that she wants a role on Broadchurch.

The actress, who plays Kylie Platt in the ITV soap, explained that she is committed to Corrie but looks forward to exploring new acting gigs in the future.

"Corrie have given me an amazing opportunity and I'm happy to fulfil that. But other amazing dramas are always being developed," Lane told The People.

"I'd love to do something like Broadchurch. Hopefully one day I'll get there."

On her Corrie future, she added: "If the storylines were *challenging me like they are now, I'd like to stay and become a Corrie veteran.

"Until I've made an impact with Kylie, I don't think it would be fair for me to move on.

"I take the limelight with a pinch of salt. I don't see myself as a celebrity. I see myself as a actress who is *hopefully making waves."

----------


## Perdita

Corrie's David Platt looks set to bide his time after he discovers his wife Kylie's shocking secret.

Last week, Corrie bosses revealed that the show has already filmed the long-awaited scenes which see David (Jack P Shepherd) learn of Kylie's one-night stand with his half-brother Nick.

However, Paula Lane - who plays Kylie - has now told Digital Spy that David keeps quiet after making the heartbreaking discovery, even though he knows that Kylie's unborn baby may not be his.

Speaking at the 2013 British Soap Awards, Lane teased: "At the minute, he hasn't confronted Kylie about it yet. I'm just on the receiving end of his reign of terror! It's been fab to film." 

With David staying silent, it looks like he may want to take a more devious approach to getting revenge over Nick and Kylie's betrayal.

In her chat with Digital Spy, Lane also promised "emotional" scenes ahead for the Platts and pondered whether David and Kylie can ever recover from such a huge hurdle.

----------

lizann (20-05-2013)

----------


## lizann

he will make them all suffer even his mother when he finds out she knew too welcome back evil david platt

----------


## Kim

> he will make them all suffer even his mother when he finds out she knew too welcome back evil david platt


I hope they reunite eventually as I love the David and Kylie pairing, but I'm looking forward to seeing this. On the basis that the soaps tend to copy each other, maybe divorce papers for Christmas for a start. Can also see David trying to get custody of Max.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's writers have been praised by an epilepsy charity for a current storyline. 

In a recent episode, David Platt - played by actor Jack P Shepherd - had his first seizure for two years while he was walking with his stepson Max.

The Epilepsy Society has now commended the ITV soap for raising awareness of the condition, reports the Manchester Evening News.

Amanda Cleaver, communications and campaigns manager for the charity, said: "What was really interesting was how some of the other characters reacted to his seizure.

"They questioned his ability to look after the two young children in his care and David himself voiced concerns about whether his unborn child would inherit the condition.

"The issues raised in the story highlight the public lack of knowledge about a condition which affects around  1 in 100 people in the UK."

----------


## LostVoodoo

They praised the storyline, despite them never mentioning in the show that David might want to take some medication? They were all "oh you mustn't get stressed, you mustn't drink alcohol" and he even went to the doctors, but at no point was medication mentioned - which is the main thing you use to stop having seizures!

----------


## Perdita

David did confirm to Kylie and Nick though after he had the seizure that he is taking his medication regularly, therefore did not know why he had a seizure

----------

parkerman (24-05-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Epilepsy medication is a "best guess" balance between trying to eliminate seizures and avoiding making the sufferer too sleepy, so anyone with epilepsy can have a seizure at any time, irrespective of how much medication they're on. Anything that throws the body out of kilter including alcohol and, particularly, stress can contribute to the onset of a seizure, so I'd say the script was consisent with real life.

----------

Kim (24-05-2013), parkerman (25-05-2013), Perdita (25-05-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Epilepsy medication is a "best guess" balance between trying to eliminate seizures and avoiding making the sufferer too sleepy, so anyone with epilepsy can have a seizure at any time, irrespective of how much medication they're on. Anything that throws the body out of kilter including alcohol and, particularly, stress can contribute to the onset of a seizure, so I'd say the script was consisent with real life.


A Corrie script consistent with real life? That must be a first.

----------

Brucie (28-05-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has revealed more details of the drama in store when his character David Platt discovers Nick and Kylie's shocking secret.

David is still blissfully unaware that his wife's unborn baby may not be his after Kylie and Nick had a one-night stand at Christmas.

However, the truth is finally revealed to David later this month when he overhears Kylie and Gail discussing the secret.

Completely stunned by what he's hearing, David keeps quiet and goes ahead with a short holiday that Kylie has planned for the two of them. While away on the break, David then contemplates suicide in his desperate state.

Shepherd told TV Times: "He stands on the edge of a cliff, closes his eyes and thinks about jumping, but in that moment, Max calls and tells David he loves him. David realises that he wants to be with Max and Kylie. 

"They called me and said, 'How are you with vertigo?' Luckily I'm not afraid of heights, but at one point I had to stand on the edge, close my eyes and rock back and forth. I had a harness on my ankle, but I didn't want to go over and bang my head on the cliff."

After deciding not to jump, a vengeful David hatches a secret plan to destroy Nick's life.

Shepherd revealed: "[He gets up to] all sorts. At one point, he smashes up his flat with a sledgehammer. They built a set for me to smash. They even bought a flat-screen 40-inch TV for me to batter."

He added: "[David's] very clever. He will ruin Nick's home, his business, his marriage, but he makes it look as if somebody else is responsible. At the end of each day, David is there for Nick to have a drink with and be best mates."

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2013), Glen1 (04-06-2013), parkerman (04-06-2013), tammyy2j (04-06-2013)

----------


## Kim

This sounds great. 

Really can't wait to see Nick's reaction when he finds out!!

----------


## tammyy2j

I have to admit David Platt is one of my fav Corrie characters and credit to Jack he plays him brilliantly

----------

Dazzle (05-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has admitted that she hopes the show's bosses keep her on-screen marriage intact.

The actress's character Kylie Platt has experienced various ups and downs with husband David (Jack P Shepherd) in the past two years, and the dramas aren't over yet as he soon finds out about her one-night stand with his half-brother Nick (Ben Price).

Although David is shocked to realise that Kylie's unborn baby might not be his, their relationship could still have a future as he decides not to confront her with what he knows.

Lane told TV Times of the story's future: "I want [the baby] to be David's. I want their marriage to survive. I think they're one of the strongest couples on the street."

She continued: "It's written so well, it's hard to second guess. I really hope David and Kylie stay together."

David's decision to keep quiet over the betrayal allows him to launch a secret campaign of revenge against Nick. He is also cold towards his mum Gail, aware that she knew the secret but failed to tell him.

Lane added: "I've never worked with 'evil David' and when I see him being mean to Gail, I think, 'Oh dear, what's he going to do to me?'"

Coronation Street airs David's discovery on Monday, June 17 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street revisits David Platt's dark side next week after he finds out about Kylie and Nick's one-night stand.

Shellshocked to learn that his wife and half-brother have betrayed him, David experiences a rollercoaster of emotions until he settles on a twisted plan for revenge.

David's first move is to secretly trash Nick's flat, but it's clear that he won't be stopping thereâ¦

We recently chatted to Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, to hear more about next week's big episodes and where the story is heading next.

Have you enjoyed filming such a big moment for the storyline?
"Definitely! Me, Ben [Price] and Paula [Lane] were looking forward to filming this for a few weeks, because we obviously knew that David would be finding out soon. None of us were quite sure how David was going to react, though, so we were placing bets on whether he was going to get a rock to cave Nick's head in and stuff like that!

"I think it's really clever that the scriptwriters have now released it with David finding out, but none of the other characters knowing that he's discovered the truth."

What can you tell us about the moment where David finds out?
"Kylie has been planning a surprise trip away for David to the countryside, so everybody's being a little bit secretive and David starts to get suspicious. He then listens in to a conversation between Kylie and Gail, where Kylie's talking about her one-night stand with Nick and how she hopes the baby is David's.

"At that point, you wonder whether David is going to let the cat out of the bag straight away, but then Max comes home from school and tells David that he loves him. David's in a bad place and he knows that he can't tell Kylie then."



How is David feeling?
"David's world just falls apart, and you're not really quite sure how he's going to react to the news. He does almost go ballistic and let out the fact that he knows, but in the end he manages to keep it to himself."

When Kylie tells David about their surprise weekend away, why does he go ahead with it?
"David decides that he'll get Kylie alone in the countryside and tell her that he knows. He does end up having an argument with Kylie when they're out there, but he still can't bring himself to tell her how he's really feeling. Kylie just thinks he's in a foul mood because he doesn't like surprises!

"David then goes on a massive Forrest Gump-style run and gets to the top of a cliff, and he does contemplate jumping off and killing himself. He's about to do that when little Max stops him, again, by phoning him!

"Max says how much he's missing David and it pulls on his heartstrings a bit. David takes a step back and when he then sees Kylie, he declares his undying love for her. They go home and they start to get along better, but that's when David turns his attentions and all of his evilness towards Nick! He wants revenge."



Are you glad the writers didn't drag it out by keeping David in the dark for a year or more?
"I think they could have done two things. They could have let the cat out of the bag after the baby was born, but I think the writers wanted all of the drama to happen earlier. They could see that everyone was excited about the storyline and the viewers didn't want to wait nine months to see the reveal!"

David's been a good guy for a long while now. Are you glad that's changing?
"Yes, definitely. David's had his evil boots hung up for a few years now and he's been Mr Nice Guy. He's been a nice husband to Kylie and all of that. It's been alright, but it's been boring! It's good to get his evil horns back, because I think it's what the viewers want to see."

If David can forgive Kylie, why can't he do the same with Nick?
"Well, David is heartbroken when it comes to what Kylie's done, but he doesn't blame her as much. It's definitely more Nick, because in the past few years - since Ben has taken over in the role - he's always been there for David. 

"It's been nice that they've had a brotherly relationship where Nick has taken him under his wing, given him a job at the Bistro from time to time, and they've become good friends. It's seemed as though Nick is David's only friend, as he doesn't really have any other mates. 

"It absolutely tears David's life apart that Nick has betrayed him like this, so he's more annoyed at Nick than Kylie. David decides that he wants to stay with Kylie, so he doesn't want to be too annoyed with her."

What was it like to film the scene where David trashes Nick's flat?
"It was very fun to film, because it was quite simply the director saying to me, 'Here's a sledgehammer - anything is expendable in this flat, so just go mad!' He told me where to start and where to end in the flat, but anything in between, I could smash! I was smashing tables, laptops and TVs, as well as throwing vases and pictures.

"It was hard work because obviously you only see me do it once, but in real life I'd done it five or six times beforehand in rehearsals and different takes. After a while, that sledgehammer gets really heavy! In the rehearsal and first take I thought it was easy, but once you get to take six it does get heavy and you start to miss! But hopefully it will look alright on screen."


Can we expect some revenge for Gail too?
"Gail does definitely get a bit of evil treatment, but it's a little way off yet so I can't say too much about it! But don't worry - everyone will get their comeuppance!"

Trashing the flat is just the beginning of David's plans, and we've been told that he'll be his angriest ever. Can David's revenge really top some of his previous behaviour?
"I'd have to say that it can't, as he went to prison last time. But you never know, he might go to prison again or he might even die! It all depends on whether I sign my next contract in October, so we'll have to see!"

Are you pleased that David's recent seizure scenes have been praised by the Epilepsy Society?
"Yeah, that's always nice to see! That's the power of the internet these days - you can type in 'epileptic fit' and get loads of knowledge back. I even typed it into YouTube to see some fits for myself. 

"It's quite a complicated thing as different people react in different ways. There's the obvious standard fit where you shake and stuff like that, but nine times out of ten in the videos I saw, not a lot of people seemed to be doing that. There were more videos showing people lying quite still and not moving, but I thought that I couldn't do it that way as everyone would just think I was rubbish at doing an epileptic fit! I just had to go with the standard shaking thing and I think it came across alright on screen."

Nigel Havers recently said that he wants to return to Corrie again. Would you like to see a shock comeback for Lewis Archer?
"I'd be excited to see Nigel back more than Lewis Archer himself, because I really did like Nigel. He's funny and I do still see him from time to time. He was up here recently and I had some dinner with him. We get on well, so who knows if we might see him again?"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that she is nervous about giving birth on screen.

Lane's character Kylie Platt is currently unsure over the paternity of her baby after having a one-night stand with her brother-in-law Nick. 

Speaking to The Sun, Lane said: "I'm really excited about the birthing scene, but I'm also really nervous.

"Luckily my mum's a midwife so I'm going to sit down with her and the script when it eventually arrives and take her advice about which bit will be the most painful. The writing will tell me how to play it - Kylie is strong and a fighter.

"But that depends what circumstances they have it under. Not many people on soaps give birth in a hospital!"

Kylie is due to give birth on screen in September but the future of her relationship with husband David will be uncertain after tonight's episode sees him finally discover the truth about his wife's infidelity. However, viewers will soon learn that he decides not to confront Kylie about it.

Lane said: "I don't think the audience expected Kylie and David's marriage to last and I'm glad it has.

"I love them together. I could see it work with Nick but everything works with Kylie and David. They look right and it fits so well."

Lane also revealed that she has no plans to leave the soap in the foreseeable future.

She said: "I've just signed a new contract. They made it clear they wanted me to stay and they've just signed me up until June next year."

----------


## Perdita

Jane Danson has revealed that David will stop at nothing in his plan to destroy Leanne and Nick's relationship.

Jane, who plays Leanne, said: âDavid has been planting all these little seeds to make it look like thereâs something going on between Leanne and Peter."

Determined to get revenge on brother Nick for his one night stand with Kylie, David goes to cunning extremes to engineer problems for the couple.

"David is back at his evil best. Heâs really unpredictable when heâs in this frame of mind and he stops at nothing," said Jane.

When Leanne receives an expensive bunch of flowers from a mystery sender, David casts doubt in Nick's mind about who could have sent them, hinting that former love-rival Peter could be behind the gesture.

"Davidâs plan is doing the trick because heâs causing tension between them and bringing up all their old insecurities"

David's crusade continues when he vandalises Peter's car, making it look like Nick has done the damage. 

"David knows that as soon as he brings Peter into the equation itâll get Nickâs back up," Jane said. "We saw with the break-in at the flat that heâs not afraid to get his hands dirty, and by keying Peterâs car and sending the flowers, heâs trying to whip up this storm that was calm between Nick and Peter."

"Davidâs got this very warped mind so who knows how far heâll go. I think heâll try and ruin them like heâll be ruined if the baby does turn out not to be his." 

"He doesnât want to hurt Kylie, especially as the baby could be his, so heâs focusing all his anger on Nick," she said.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has said that his character David Platt isn't that scary.

David has recently found out wife Kylie's (Paula Lane) unborn child may be the result of a one-night stand with his brother Nick (Ben Price).

However, he is keeping the discovery to himself so that he can go on a secret rampage of revenge.

Discussing the change in his character, Shepherd said to Yahoo TV: "Everybody's used to it now. I suppose people thought it was a bit weird at first but all the cast and crew are used to the David look, really. 

"I can look with scary eyes but I still wouldn't be able to knock a fly out.

"Don't be that scared, I'm not a serial killer or anything. If I was a Top Trumps card and it said 'Evil Look: 10', it would be 'Physical Strength: minus 1'."

Shepherd also revealed he was pleased to see his character get back to his bad old ways after months of being happily married to Kylie.

He said: "David's hung up his evil boots for quite a while now so it's good to get them back on and go raging about. I don't prefer it, it's just always nice to dip in and out of it.

"It's always good if your character has got that in his locker. It's not out of character to smash things up with a sledgehammer.

"He's got a lot of different areas - he can be evil, he can be nice, he can be funny, he can be upset, so there's a lot to do."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has predicted that the Platt family's ongoing baby saga could run until Christmas.

The actor's character David Platt is currently plotting revenge against his half-brother Nick, having learned that his wife Kylie could be carrying the businessman's baby.

Viewers saw the storyline begin on Christmas Day last year, when Nick (Ben Price) and Kylie (Paula Lane) had their one-night stand.

Shepherd told PA: "We were pleased that they weren't going to do the usual, 'David finds out, goes mental for a couple of episodes, Kylie and David split up'. We didn't want that. The writers wanted it to carry on and drag it out and finish it at Christmas or something like that.

"I'm assuming it goes until Christmas - I don't get told anything. I just read the scripts the night before I film them and then that's when I find out the story. 

"I don't know what happens in this whole storyline, I just know that tomorrow I've got two scenes, so I'll learn them. If you just react to what the lines are then that's alright."

On the big question of whether Kylie's baby is David's or Nick's, the 25-year-old added: "I hope it's Nick's. Two reasons - one, I think it would be really good to see David absolutely crushed and devastated and then go on a bigger warpath of killing Nick, maybe suffocating him in his sleep!

"Two, I don't want to work with a baby for the rest of my life or the next few years. It's just hard work, they cry, they scream, stuff like that. When it's your own it's fine, you can put up with it."

One peak in the storyline will play out on screen next month as David and Nick are involved in a shock road accident.

----------

tammyy2j (03-07-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

> "Two, I don't want to work with a baby for the rest of my life or the next few years. It's just hard work, they cry, they scream, stuff like that. When it's your own it's fine, you can put up with it."


And he is a dad himself

----------


## tammyy2j

When is Kylie's baby due?

----------


## Perdita

In about 2 months time, Kylie and Nick were naughty last Christmas Day so she would be due to have the baby  late September

----------

tammyy2j (03-07-2013)

----------


## sean slater

Car accident, I can feel a David/Nick heart to heart coming.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd has revealed that he wants Kylie's baby to end up being Nick's. 

David (Shepherd) has been secretly plotting against Nick (Ben Price) for weeks, after discovering that his brother slept with Kylie on Christmas Day and could be the father of her unborn baby.

Speaking on ITV's Daybreak today (August 2), Shepherd said: "I think I'd probably prefer the baby to be Nick's, just because we'd see David crushed, devastated. 

"His world would fall apart and then we'd see him go on a big rampage and try to kill Nick, and smother Nick with a pillow, or stab him! I've thought the whole thing through!"

Nick is left in a coma next week after his Bistro van is hit by a lorry during a fateful drive with David.

Speaking about the crash, Shepherd said: "There's a few scenes in that car and there's a whole range of emotions. 

"We both get angry, there's a fight, there's tears, there's everything, so they were really good scenes that me and Ben really enjoyed doing. It's good."

The actor went on to say: "I do enjoy David's evil side! I don't mind the other side of him, though - just being a normal guy or a funny guy. 

"I don't mind the comedy, I don't mind the emotional stuff. It keeps me interested in the character and everyone else, I suppose. I like all sides to him."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's David Platt will order a secret DNA test to prove whether he is the father of his wife Kylie's baby daughter.

Kylie (Paula Lane) will give birth to a baby girl next month and the pair decide to call her Lily. 

However, David (Jack P Shepherd) will still remain uncertain over whether he is actually Lily's father as a result of Kylie's one-night stand with his brother Nick (Ben Price) on Christmas Day.

Deciding he has to know for sure and not wanting to rock the boat with Kylie, David will go behind her back and secretly take DNA samples, the Daily Star reports.

David will confess his plan to Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan), who will become his closest confidante in the coming weeks.

Nick's life is currently hanging in the balance after he was involved in a shocking car crash with David earlier this week.

Coronation Street continues tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2013), tammyy2j (09-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I want the baby to be David's

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2013)

----------


## LizzyBizzy

I'm bored with this story line.

----------


## lizann

david looked very orange and kylie very white tonight

----------


## Kim

I heard that Nick will now be in a coma for six weeks, so was thinking that David would want a DNA test and would secretly take a swab from Nick. 

Wonder if he will go for a swab from Nick or will just take one from Lily. A results sheet saying that David isn't the biological father isn't necessarily incriminating as far as Leanne is concerned, but if he gets one saying that Nick is the biological father, it will enable him to continue his vendetta. 

I want David to be the father but I doubt that he will be. It's all about drama in soapland, not happy couples.

----------


## Perdita

David is panic-striken that his terrible secret will be exposed as Tina realises he's to blame for the crash, Jack P Shepherd has revealed.

Jack, who plays David, said: "Tina clocks that this is all Davidâs doing and she threatens to tell Kylie the truth. David pleads with her not to tell anyone, heâs petrified that sheâll open her mouth."

Nick is fighting for his life in hospital following the dramatic crash, which saw David unplug his brother's seatbelt before grabbing the wheel of the van.

"David wasnât necessarily intending to kill Nick, but he certainly wanted to stop the van and the only way to do that was by putting Nickâs life in danger," said Jack.

"David is just living in fear about people finding out the truth..."

"David still doesnât think heâs done anything wrong. Nick committed the ultimate betrayal to his brother and David believes he needs punishing for that," said Jack.

"Heâs so worried that Nick will survive and tell Kylie whatâs happened and that heâll then lose her and the unborn baby."

"If Nick wakes up and threatens to tell everyone the truth then I do think David will lose it. It will push him over the edge because he knows that nobody will be on his side."

As Tina starts to put the pieces together, David is terrified that she will jeopardise his future happiness with Kylie if she tells anyone.

"David is petrified that sheâll open her mouth."

'David would be relieved if Nick never woke up - he'd get away with it all'

"He does get a little bit aggressive with Tina when she runs out and declares sheâs going to tell Kylie everything."

Jack added: "He sees Tinaâs reaction when she discovers the truth, and he knows that Kylie will also think that Davidâs entirely in the wrong. That scares him."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bad boy David Platt will be left in turmoil when Tina McIntyre threatens to expose his shocking secrets.

An already-suspicious Tina (Michelle Keegan) puts the pieces of the puzzle together next week, discovering that David launched a hate campaign against his half-brother Nick and was responsible for their horrifying road crash.

Disgusted, Tina feels that David has gone too far this time and warns that she's going to tell his wife Kylie everything.

Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, told itv.com: "Tina clocks that this is all David's doing and she threatens to tell Kylie the truth. David pleads with her not to tell anyone - he's petrified that she'll open her mouth.

"He does get a little bit aggressive with Tina when she runs out and declares she's going to tell Kylie everything.

"He sees Tina's reaction when she discovers the truth, and he knows that Kylie will also think that David's entirely in the wrong. That scares him."



David begs him to wake up, apologising for what he's done.
Â© ITV
Nick and David


David's revenge began when he learned of his sibling's one-night stand with Kylie and the fact that Nick could be the father of her unborn child.

With Nick in hospital following the crash, David now regrets the tragic consequences of his actions - but he still wants the truth to remain firmly under wraps.

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, August 23 on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2013)

----------


## Brucie

Hopefully the issue will be resolved by a one off visit by Lewis Archer, who (to warm applause from viewers and Corrie cast alike) introduces David's face to the business end of a spade!

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane is currently enjoying her biggest year so far on the soap as fans have seen huge repercussions from Kylie Platt's one-night stand with Nick Tilsley.

The drama for the Platts is far from over, but Paula is already reaping the rewards of her hard work with nominations for 'Best Actress' and 'Best Storyline' at the 2013 Inside Soap Awards.

We recently caught up with Paula to hear her reaction to the nods and to get the gossip on what's coming up for Kylie.

How do you feel about being in the running for 'Best Actress' and 'Best Storyline'?
"To be up for 'Best Actress' is very, very flattering. If I'm honest, I don't really think I've got much of a chance, but I'm really pleased that people thought I was worthy enough of being in that category. 

"As far as the storyline goes, it's just been amazing to be part of. I've had a really busy ten months which has had so much drama involved. I've just filmed all of the birth scenes for Kylie, which are due to go out at the end of August, so the story will just get better and better in the next few weeks."

Do you think Corrie is in with a good chance at the awards in general this year?
"Definitely. I think there's been some amazing drama so far this year, and there'll definitely be more to come before the awards ceremony. We've got Hayley's cancer story, the Platts and their ongoing saga, and a lot more coming up too… I definitely think Corrie is worthy of taking home a few prizes on the night!"

We've seen a few twists and turns in Kylie's story so far, with more to come as we still don't know who the father of her baby is. Has that kept you on your toes?
"Absolutely - I really haven't been able to guess which way this storyline is going to go. Every single week when we get fresh scripts, I've been diving in there as I can't wait to read what's coming up next. That's been the case for about six months now. You can never tell which way the writers are going to go, so it's definitely kept me on my toes."


The main reason for the recent road crash was that David didn't want Kylie to find out that he knew the truth. Why do you think David was so scared of that?
"David still really loves Kylie and he doesn't want to lose his family unit, which they've managed to build up over the past couple of years. I can't condone what Kylie has done by sleeping with Nick, but even so, David's plotting has come from a very dark place. If Kylie had found out about that, I'm not sure she would have been able to forgive David."

How long do you think it will take for Kylie to realise that the crash was indirectly caused by her secret?
"It's actually all coming to light in some episodes that we're filming at the moment, so the audience have got a good six to eight weeks where it all carries on building. We've got all the drama of Nick remaining in a coma, and David very fearful of what might happen if he wakes up and tells the truth. Kylie, Gail and Leanne all stay oblivious to what caused the crash for now, and that puts the pressure on David even more."

The viewers are keen to see all of the secrets come to light! Are the big reveals on the way?
"They are, and it'll be classic Corrie. I'm sure there'll be lots of people involved and it'll create a lot of gossip on the street as always! The story is definitely worthy of a big showdown, and that's what is going to happen. It'll be fab!"

Would you be sad if it was the end for Kylie and David's marriage?
"I would - I've said all along that they're a great partnership. They're like Bonnie and Clyde and they really bounce off each other. I'll be really upset if they do split us up, but the show moves on and characters grow. 

"Personally, I can't imagine the two characters being with anyone else. If the baby does turn out to be David's, they'll always have that connection. But we'll have to wait and see - I'm not sure how they work being apart! It'd be all new territory for me if they broke up."


We've noticed Kylie has become a real favourite with our readers in the past 12 months or so…
"That's really nice to hear and I think with Corrie it's a case of earning your stripes. If you stick around and you're putting more and more work into your storylines, the audience can see that. I'm not sure if it's also because they've mellowed Kylie in the Bistro a little bit. She's not as much of a loudmouth as she used to be, as she's grown up quite a lot.

"I think in the future, we're slowly going to see Kylie go back to how she was when she first started in the show. The layers will be stripped back, which is always great because she is still the same person underneath. The audience will be able to see the consequences of her recent actions and what happens when she's not stable. That's another challenge for me, which is great."

Is it true that we're going to see a whole new Nick after his accident?
"Yes, even the visual impact for Nick is instant, once he comes out of the coma. There's massive stuff coming up and I think it's genius what they're going to do with Ben's character. It's almost like giving him a brand new person to play, because he's not really ever going to be the same again. The material that Ben is going to be given is great, and it should be interesting to watch as not many soaps have played a storyline like that before."

You'd said beforehand that you were nervous about filming Kylie's labour scenes. How was it in the end?
"It was brilliant and I really enjoyed it. We had a bit of a laugh and we weren't too serious about it. All of the cast who were there during the birth were very supportive and I'd put quite a bit of research into it beforehand, so I didn't feel too much pressure in the end!"


Are you enjoying working with a baby on set?
"Yeah, we have a couple of babies playing the role of Lily and they're lovely! They're still really small so you've got to be really careful with them, because they're so delicate. But they're very well-behaved and one of the babies actually had a close-up shot the other day where she suddenly opened her eyes. I think we've got a natural there!"

Earlier in the year, you had to speak out to deny rumours that you were planning to leave Corrie. What did you think of the speculation?
"I think the speculation comes from the fact that whenever somebody asks you whether you'd like to do other things in the future, the answer is always going to be yes. I'm an actress and I've spent three years at drama school, so of course I've got desires to do other things in the future. 

"But at the moment, all of my concentration is on this job and I've got no desire to leave at present. I'm really happy with what the writers have given me, and I want to make Kylie even bigger and better. With that in mind, there's definitely no departure on the cards for me just yet!"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane is currently enjoying her biggest year so far on the soap as fans have seen huge repercussions from Kylie Platt's one-night stand with Nick Tilsley.

The drama for the Platts is far from over, but Paula is already reaping the rewards of her hard work with nominations for 'Best Actress' and 'Best Storyline' at the 2013 Inside Soap Awards.

We recently caught up with Paula to hear her reaction to the nods and to get the gossip on what's coming up for Kylie.

How do you feel about being in the running for 'Best Actress' and 'Best Storyline'?
"To be up for 'Best Actress' is very, very flattering. If I'm honest, I don't really think I've got much of a chance, but I'm really pleased that people thought I was worthy enough of being in that category. 

"As far as the storyline goes, it's just been amazing to be part of. I've had a really busy ten months which has had so much drama involved. I've just filmed all of the birth scenes for Kylie, which are due to go out at the end of August, so the story will just get better and better in the next few weeks."

Do you think Corrie is in with a good chance at the awards in general this year?
"Definitely. I think there's been some amazing drama so far this year, and there'll definitely be more to come before the awards ceremony. We've got Hayley's cancer story, the Platts and their ongoing saga, and a lot more coming up tooâ¦ I definitely think Corrie is worthy of taking home a few prizes on the night!"

We've seen a few twists and turns in Kylie's story so far, with more to come as we still don't know who the father of her baby is. Has that kept you on your toes?
"Absolutely - I really haven't been able to guess which way this storyline is going to go. Every single week when we get fresh scripts, I've been diving in there as I can't wait to read what's coming up next. That's been the case for about six months now. You can never tell which way the writers are going to go, so it's definitely kept me on my toes."


The main reason for the recent road crash was that David didn't want Kylie to find out that he knew the truth. Why do you think David was so scared of that?
"David still really loves Kylie and he doesn't want to lose his family unit, which they've managed to build up over the past couple of years. I can't condone what Kylie has done by sleeping with Nick, but even so, David's plotting has come from a very dark place. If Kylie had found out about that, I'm not sure she would have been able to forgive David."

How long do you think it will take for Kylie to realise that the crash was indirectly caused by her secret?
"It's actually all coming to light in some episodes that we're filming at the moment, so the audience have got a good six to eight weeks where it all carries on building. We've got all the drama of Nick remaining in a coma, and David very fearful of what might happen if he wakes up and tells the truth. Kylie, Gail and Leanne all stay oblivious to what caused the crash for now, and that puts the pressure on David even more."

The viewers are keen to see all of the secrets come to light! Are the big reveals on the way?
"They are, and it'll be classic Corrie. I'm sure there'll be lots of people involved and it'll create a lot of gossip on the street as always! The story is definitely worthy of a big showdown, and that's what is going to happen. It'll be fab!"

Would you be sad if it was the end for Kylie and David's marriage?
"I would - I've said all along that they're a great partnership. They're like Bonnie and Clyde and they really bounce off each other. I'll be really upset if they do split us up, but the show moves on and characters grow. 

"Personally, I can't imagine the two characters being with anyone else. If the baby does turn out to be David's, they'll always have that connection. But we'll have to wait and see - I'm not sure how they work being apart! It'd be all new territory for me if they broke up."


We've noticed Kylie has become a real favourite with our readers in the past 12 months or soâ¦
"That's really nice to hear and I think with Corrie it's a case of earning your stripes. If you stick around and you're putting more and more work into your storylines, the audience can see that. I'm not sure if it's also because they've mellowed Kylie in the Bistro a little bit. She's not as much of a loudmouth as she used to be, as she's grown up quite a lot.

"I think in the future, we're slowly going to see Kylie go back to how she was when she first started in the show. The layers will be stripped back, which is always great because she is still the same person underneath. The audience will be able to see the consequences of her recent actions and what happens when she's not stable. That's another challenge for me, which is great."

Is it true that we're going to see a whole new Nick after his accident?
"Yes, even the visual impact for Nick is instant, once he comes out of the coma. There's massive stuff coming up and I think it's genius what they're going to do with Ben's character. It's almost like giving him a brand new person to play, because he's not really ever going to be the same again. The material that Ben is going to be given is great, and it should be interesting to watch as not many soaps have played a storyline like that before."

You'd said beforehand that you were nervous about filming Kylie's labour scenes. How was it in the end?
"It was brilliant and I really enjoyed it. We had a bit of a laugh and we weren't too serious about it. All of the cast who were there during the birth were very supportive and I'd put quite a bit of research into it beforehand, so I didn't feel too much pressure in the end!"


Are you enjoying working with a baby on set?
"Yeah, we have a couple of babies playing the role of Lily and they're lovely! They're still really small so you've got to be really careful with them, because they're so delicate. But they're very well-behaved and one of the babies actually had a close-up shot the other day where she suddenly opened her eyes. I think we've got a natural there!"

Earlier in the year, you had to speak out to deny rumours that you were planning to leave Corrie. What did you think of the speculation?
"I think the speculation comes from the fact that whenever somebody asks you whether you'd like to do other things in the future, the answer is always going to be yes. I'm an actress and I've spent three years at drama school, so of course I've got desires to do other things in the future. 

"But at the moment, all of my concentration is on this job and I've got no desire to leave at present. I'm really happy with what the writers have given me, and I want to make Kylie even bigger and better. With that in mind, there's definitely no departure on the cards for me just yet!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan accidentally revealed the outcome of a crucial storyline by posting a picture showing her script on Twitter.

The actress, who plays Tina McIntrye on the soap, posted a picture of her and co-star Jack P Shepherd relaxing during a filming break with the scripts on the table.


Michelle Keegan Twitter picture of co-star Jack P Shepherd, showing potential plot spoiler on script
Â© Twitter / @michkeegan
Michelle Keegan's Twitter photo of Jack P Shepherd - minus the scripts showing a potential plot spoiler


The dialogue of the script allegedly gave away the outcome of the DNA test that Shepherd's character David will organise behind wife Kylie's back.

Keegan quickly deleted the image, but a number of Twitter users had already retweeted and saved the image before she removed it.

David will organise a DNA test to determine whether he is the father of Kylie's baby, after she gives birth to a girl next month.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Michelle Keegan accidentally revealed the outcome of a crucial storyline by posting a picture showing her script on Twitter.

The actress, who plays Tina McIntrye on the soap, posted a picture of her and co-star Jack P Shepherd relaxing during a filming break with the scripts on the table.


Michelle Keegan Twitter picture of co-star Jack P Shepherd, showing potential plot spoiler on script
Â© Twitter / @michkeegan
Michelle Keegan's Twitter photo of Jack P Shepherd - minus the scripts showing a potential plot spoiler


The dialogue of the script allegedly gave away the outcome of the DNA test that Shepherd's character David will organise behind wife Kylie's back.

Keegan quickly deleted the image, but a number of Twitter users had already retweeted and saved the image before she removed it.

David will organise a DNA test to determine whether he is the father of Kylie's baby, after she gives birth to a girl next month.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has promised that there is hope left for David and Kylie Platt's marriage.

Viewers know that David (Jack P Shepherd) is currently hiding a devastating secret as he caused the shock road crash which put his half-brother Nick Tilsley in a coma.

The horrifying moment came after Nick was finally honest with David about sleeping with Kylie (Paula Lane) last Christmas - well aware that he already knew the truth.

Discussing what will happen when the crash secret emerges, Blackburn told Inside Soap: "It'll put Gail in a position that no mother would ever want to be in, and it'll push Kylie to the edge. I've missed bad David, and it's just so simple to get him back by having someone do him wrong! 

"There is hope for Kylie and David, but while she'll be angry with him, there's also anger at herself. Kylie has seen nothing but pain and heartache. 

"In her head she's a screw-up, and she'll be furious with herself for imagining she could ever have a normal life. If there's hope for Kylie and David, they must accept each other for who they really are."

Nick's (Ben Price) relationship with his wife Leanne (Jane Danson) has completely different challenges ahead as he is a changed man when he finally comes out of his coma.

Blackburn continued: "For those two, it's not going to be about that hideous Christmas night, because they both have to accept a share of the blame. 

"Leanne is going to be living with a man who isn't the man she married, and may never be that man again. Nick has brain damage and when people get such injuries, sometimes their partners say, 'I'm not his wife any more - I'm his carer'. So we want to play that as realistically as possible."

----------


## Kim

This storyline has just made me think that Corrie are trying to copy EastEnders' Kat. It's not a good storyline and I hope they don't put her on more self-destruct as EastEnders did with Kat. 

The Nick and Leanne side sounds as if it will be more interesting.

----------


## owenlee4me

happy days again then!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## swmc66

Baby has to be David's otherwise christening would not go ahead

----------


## Perdita

Kylie is left heartbroken at baby Lily's Christening as she realises David knows about her fling - and that he caused the crash that almost cost Nick his life, Paula Lane has revealed.

Paula, who plays Kylie, said: "Suddenly the scales fall from Kylieâs eyes and she realises that David knows about her and Nick."

"She realises with shock that David tried to kill Nick. At this point I think she feels the lowest sheâs ever felt."

"She canât comprehend that someone she shares her bed with could do this..."

Just days before the Christening, Kylie finds the DNA results that David has hidden at no.8, and jumps to the conclusion that Gail has ordered the test behind her back. Worried about what David could know, Kylie goes to talk to Nick.

"Kylieâs really panicking. Nick assures her that David knows nothing about their one-night stand, but Kylieâs not so sure."

At the Christening both Kylie and David are filled with nerves, knowing that their respective secrets are balanced on a knife-edge. 

As Kylie grows ever more suspicious about David and Tina's closeness, she begs Tina to tell her what Davidâs hiding. Backed into a corner, Tina tells her that she needs to speak to Nick, and the pieces all start falling into place...

"Kylie confronts Nick and heâs forced to admit that David found out about their one-night stand months ago, and it was David who orchestrated the vendetta against him," said Paula.

"She canât comprehend that someone she shares her bed with could do this."

"This is the biggest betrayal, itâs too dark for her..."

"Kylie knows that sheâs had a part to play in this. She has sort of pushed him to it by sleeping with Nick, but this is way darker than anything she ever imagined he would do."

With the church filled with guests, will Kylie be able to contain her devastation, or is David on the brink of losing everything?

"There have been way too many secrets held back. Kylieâs not really aware of her inhibitions any more..."

----------

swmc66 (07-10-2013)

----------


## Kim

I didn't think that the christening would go ahead; David was championing the idea anyway and Kylie had that strop when David didn't make it back in time to see the Vicar. Thought it would be something that Kylie would do to create a scene on the day for no real reason.

----------


## lizann

> I didn't think that the christening would go ahead; David was championing the idea anyway and Kylie had that strop when David didn't make it back in time to see the Vicar. Thought it would be something that Kylie would do to create a scene on the day for no real reason.


yes both kylie and gail didn't want one over nick's condition and now it in on

----------


## lizann

> I didn't think that the christening would go ahead; David was championing the idea anyway and Kylie had that strop when David didn't make it back in time to see the Vicar. Thought it would be something that Kylie would do to create a scene on the day for no real reason.


yes both kylie and gail didn't want one over nick's condition and now it in on

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has hinted that her character's marriage could get back on track within the next few months.

The actress's alter ego Kylie Platt has refused to forgive husband David after learning that he was responsible for the road crash which nearly killed his half-brother Nick Tilsley.

As the rest of the Platts have also turned against David, viewers have seen him hit rock bottom in recent episodes.

However, Lane told the Inside Soap Yearbook 2014: "I think they're really miserable without each other. Kylie still loves David - she's never loved anybody like she loves him. But she's disgusted by what he's done.

"You know when someone makes your skin crawl? That's how she feels about David. But as time goes on, those old feelings for him are going to start to resurface. Kylie's going to be battling a lot of emotions over the next few months!"

Lane also confirmed that there is much more coming up for Kylie and Eva Price, played by Catherine Tyldesley.

She said: "I think the writers are going to cement Kylie's relationship with Eva. It's nice to see a true friendship, because there aren't many of them in Weatherfield! 

"Catherine is a good friend - we're different, but that's why we're good mates. She's wacky and lovely, and a true friend - you can really trust her."

----------


## swmc66

Kyle was horrible as usual today I used to like her and do not now

----------

lizann (13-11-2013)

----------


## lizann

> Kyle was horrible as usual today I used to like her and do not now


i'm the same she annoys me now bigtime

----------


## lizann

> Kyle was horrible as usual today I used to like her and do not now


i'm the same she annoys me now bigtime

----------


## Kim

I don't think Kylie will be very popular until she and David are back together. David is over the top when he doesn't have Kylie and I think viewers only warmed to her in the beginning when she and Becky started to get on, and as David hadn't been as nasty as people could remember him being. I think David has been taught a lesson and now deserves for Kylie at least to hear him out. David didn't mean to cause the crash and through his fear that he would lose everything if Nick told the truth, I don't think he appreciated the risks that he was taking when he tried to get Nick to stop the car.

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie is cruel keeping the kids away from him, he is a great dad to Max (who isn't his) and Lily

----------

lizann (14-11-2013), mariba (14-11-2013), Perdita (15-11-2013)

----------


## swmc66

Don't forget Kylie sold Max

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has spoken about her character's role in this year's Christmas episodes, revealing that Kylie Platt will hit "rock bottom" over the festive period.

Kylie has a tough Christmas ahead as the trauma of her split from husband David (Jack P Shepherd) takes its toll, sending her off the rails again.

Lane explained: "Kylie is already on a downward spiral. Her marriage is on the rocks. I think Kylie has to get right down to rock bottom in order to get back up, so that's what is going to happen.

"There'll be lots of tantrums and tears at Christmas. Kylie will be feeling sorry for herself, because she's got massive insecurities. She won't be a favourite on the street at Christmas time, and I'm fully prepared for people to say they have no sympathy for her, because actually I don't have a lot of sympathy for her either. 

"I think she needs to buck her ideas up a little bit, but reverting to her wild ways is her defence mechanism. Kylie does that because she hasn't had the love, care and attention that a lot of people usually have during their childhood. She reverts back to her old self and she pushes people away, rather than accepting their help."

Lane was speaking  at the grand unveiling of the new Coronation Street set at MediaCityUK.

Discussing the new Street, she commented: "It's fantastic that it looks the same. They've muckied things up exactly the same, to help show 53 years of wear and tear! It's just amazing and the thought process behind it is unbelievable."

Coronation Street will begin filming at its new set next year.

----------

maidmarian (02-12-2013), tammyy2j (02-12-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has spoken about her character's role in this year's Christmas episodes, revealing that Kylie Platt will hit "rock bottom" over the festive period.

Kylie has a tough Christmas ahead as the trauma of her split from husband David (Jack P Shepherd) takes its toll, sending her off the rails again.

Lane explained: "Kylie is already on a downward spiral. Her marriage is on the rocks. I think Kylie has to get right down to rock bottom in order to get back up, so that's what is going to happen.

"There'll be lots of tantrums and tears at Christmas. Kylie will be feeling sorry for herself, because she's got massive insecurities. She won't be a favourite on the street at Christmas time, and I'm fully prepared for people to say they have no sympathy for her, because actually I don't have a lot of sympathy for her either. 

"I think she needs to buck her ideas up a little bit, but reverting to her wild ways is her defence mechanism. Kylie does that because she hasn't had the love, care and attention that a lot of people usually have during their childhood. She reverts back to her old self and she pushes people away, rather than accepting their help."

Lane was speaking  at the grand unveiling of the new Coronation Street set at MediaCityUK.

Discussing the new Street, she commented: "It's fantastic that it looks the same. They've muckied things up exactly the same, to help show 53 years of wear and tear! It's just amazing and the thought process behind it is unbelievable."

Coronation Street will begin filming at its new set next year.

----------


## tammyy2j

I have no sympathy for her

----------


## Kim

Nor me. She could have David back in a second so if she's feeling neglected, it's of her own doing. It will be interesting over Christmas if more people will have something to do with David than Kylie though.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's David Platt decides to hand himself in to the police next week as his family continue to shun him.

Fearing that the Platts will never forgive him for what he did to Nick (Ben Price), an emotional David heads to the police station and prepares to accept his fate. Will anyone stop him before it's too late?

Here, Jack P Shepherd - who plays David - reveals why his character has reached this desperate point.

How does David feel about the way his family is shutting him out?
"He's feeling really depressed. He's tried to make amends with Kylie and Gail, and all he can say is how sorry he is, but they're having none of it." 

How does David react when Nick orders him to leave the street or he'll tell everyone David tried to kill him?
"When Nick pins David up against the wall telling him to leave the family alone, he feels completely alone in the world. He goes to drown his sorrows in The Rovers, and then Kylie comes in and tells him to leave as no-one wants him around. At this point, David is feeling so down and unwanted and thinks his only option is to confess all to the police."

What is more important to David - winning back Kylie or seeing Max and Lily?
"Seeing Max and Lily. I think he has almost given up hope of getting back with Kylie. He doesn't even ask that anymore. I think all he wants to do now is see his kids and get some sort of relationship back with them." 

David tells Kylie that he was suicidal when he first found out that she'd slept with Nick. How does she react?
"She almost gets back with him at this point. David pours his heart out to her and tells Kylie how he found out about her and Nick when he was listening on the stairs. He tells her he just wanted to die because he was in so much pain. David bares all to Kylie, which makes her emotional. David tries to win her round, but all of a sudden Kylie flips and starts shouting at him again."

Could those suicidal thoughts return? 
"If Kylie stops him from seeing the kids and if his family continues to shun him, then I think he could be driven to having suicidal thoughts again."

Things look up for a moment when Gail lets David see Lily and Max, but then Nick arrives and chucks him out…
"Yeah, David is so over the moon when Gail lets him see the kids so when Nick comes in and starts yelling at David to get out, it's heartbreaking for him. He tells Nick he doesn't want any trouble and leaves."

Nick then gives Gail an ultimatum and forces her to choose between the two brothers. When does David find out about Gail's decision?
"Gail texts David and tells him to come round to put the kids to bed. At first, this is a pleasant surprise for David because he knows Gail was there when Nick chucked him out and he didn't think he'd be called round again so soon. 

"David goes over and puts the kids to bed, and then Gail tells him he can't see the kids again. David's really confused and shocked. He thought he was making progress with his family and now he feels like he's gone right back to the beginning."

Why does David think handing himself in to the police will help the situation? 
"Because it just seems to be what everybody wants and he doesn't feel like he has any other alternative. Everyone seems to be closing doors on him and he just doesn't see any other way out of it. He thinks that if he does this, then at least people will know he's sorry for his actions." 

Why does Nick not want David to do this?
"Nick and Kylie put two and two together and Nick heads to the police station. He doesn't really know what he's going to say to David. I think half of Nick wants him to go down for what he did, but the other half knows what effect it will have on Gail, Max and Lily. So he goes to the station and tells David he can't hand himself him because of what it will do to his mum."

If David's family don't want him to go to the police, what do they want?
"I think they just want him to stay away and go into a corner where they know that he's still alive but they don't have any interference from him. Right now, I think he's definitely given up on Kylie. He's accepted that she doesn't want to be married to him anymore, but he still really loves her…"

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's David Platt decides to hand himself in to the police next week as his family continue to shun him.

Fearing that the Platts will never forgive him for what he did to Nick (Ben Price), an emotional David heads to the police station and prepares to accept his fate. Will anyone stop him before it's too late?

Here, Jack P Shepherd - who plays David - reveals why his character has reached this desperate point.

How does David feel about the way his family is shutting him out?
"He's feeling really depressed. He's tried to make amends with Kylie and Gail, and all he can say is how sorry he is, but they're having none of it." 

How does David react when Nick orders him to leave the street or he'll tell everyone David tried to kill him?
"When Nick pins David up against the wall telling him to leave the family alone, he feels completely alone in the world. He goes to drown his sorrows in The Rovers, and then Kylie comes in and tells him to leave as no-one wants him around. At this point, David is feeling so down and unwanted and thinks his only option is to confess all to the police."

What is more important to David - winning back Kylie or seeing Max and Lily?
"Seeing Max and Lily. I think he has almost given up hope of getting back with Kylie. He doesn't even ask that anymore. I think all he wants to do now is see his kids and get some sort of relationship back with them." 

David tells Kylie that he was suicidal when he first found out that she'd slept with Nick. How does she react?
"She almost gets back with him at this point. David pours his heart out to her and tells Kylie how he found out about her and Nick when he was listening on the stairs. He tells her he just wanted to die because he was in so much pain. David bares all to Kylie, which makes her emotional. David tries to win her round, but all of a sudden Kylie flips and starts shouting at him again."

Could those suicidal thoughts return? 
"If Kylie stops him from seeing the kids and if his family continues to shun him, then I think he could be driven to having suicidal thoughts again."

Things look up for a moment when Gail lets David see Lily and Max, but then Nick arrives and chucks him outâ¦
"Yeah, David is so over the moon when Gail lets him see the kids so when Nick comes in and starts yelling at David to get out, it's heartbreaking for him. He tells Nick he doesn't want any trouble and leaves."

Nick then gives Gail an ultimatum and forces her to choose between the two brothers. When does David find out about Gail's decision?
"Gail texts David and tells him to come round to put the kids to bed. At first, this is a pleasant surprise for David because he knows Gail was there when Nick chucked him out and he didn't think he'd be called round again so soon. 

"David goes over and puts the kids to bed, and then Gail tells him he can't see the kids again. David's really confused and shocked. He thought he was making progress with his family and now he feels like he's gone right back to the beginning."

Why does David think handing himself in to the police will help the situation? 
"Because it just seems to be what everybody wants and he doesn't feel like he has any other alternative. Everyone seems to be closing doors on him and he just doesn't see any other way out of it. He thinks that if he does this, then at least people will know he's sorry for his actions." 

Why does Nick not want David to do this?
"Nick and Kylie put two and two together and Nick heads to the police station. He doesn't really know what he's going to say to David. I think half of Nick wants him to go down for what he did, but the other half knows what effect it will have on Gail, Max and Lily. So he goes to the station and tells David he can't hand himself him because of what it will do to his mum."

If David's family don't want him to go to the police, what do they want?
"I think they just want him to stay away and go into a corner where they know that he's still alive but they don't have any interference from him. Right now, I think he's definitely given up on Kylie. He's accepted that she doesn't want to be married to him anymore, but he still really loves herâ¦"

----------

swmc66 (03-12-2013)

----------


## swmc66

They are living in his house and taking liberties. Kylie needs to leave

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has announced that she is pregnant with her first child.

The 28-year-old actress, who married her long-term partner Tom Shaw last month, revealed the news on her Twitter page this afternoon (June 5).

She told fans: "@SirTomShaw and I are thrilled to announce we have a Christmas pud in the oven! SURPRISE!"

Lane was immediately flooded with messages from fans who congratulated her on the news.

"@hannahjulia27: @lane_paula @SirTomShaw congratulations. You will both make fantastic parents. Xx" thanks Hannah! Very excited! Xx

â Paula_Lane (@lane_paula) June 5, 2014

Lane first started dating fellow actor Shaw when she was 17. The couple announced their engagement in December 2011 and tied the knot at Leeds Cathedral three weeks ago with friends and family in attendance.

On screen in Coronation Street, Lane's character Kylie Platt is mum to two children, Max and Lily.

Lane's co-star Jennie McAlpine, who plays Fiz Stape, also recently announced that she is expecting her first child.

----------

lizann (09-06-2014), maidmarian (05-06-2014)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Kyle and David have a new story-line coming up in Corrie over the summer concerning Max's health

----------

lizann (09-06-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe thats where Max's dad comes in they may need his bone marrow or something

----------


## lizann

> Maybe thats where Max's dad comes in they may need his bone marrow or something


is he coming in

----------


## lizann

> Maybe thats where Max's dad comes in they may need his bone marrow or something


is he coming in

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has discussed her upcoming break from the show, revealing that she is hoping for a "dramatic" new storyline for her character Kylie Platt.

The actress is currently pregnant with her first child and will be taking maternity leave towards the end of the year, forcing show bosses to create a temporary exit storyline for Kylie.

Lane broke the news to Corrie's producer Stuart Blackburn in a meeting a few weeks ago and was pleased when he soon came up with an idea for how to write Kylie out.

She told The Sun's TV Magazine: "It had to sink in, but then I saw this light bulb go off in his head. I hope it's only going to improve what they already had in mind for Kylie and give them scope to do something quite dramatic.

"I am apprehensive because I love David and Kylie together and I was worried that I might have jeopardised that. Jack P Shepherd [who plays David] was a little bit shocked when I told him about the baby, but then he gave me a cuddle and was like, 'Well done'.

"He's been through it twice so he'll be on hand to give me advice. Now he says he thinks David needs to go off and have a little dabble!"

Kylie is furious with David.
Â© ITV
David and Kylie in Coronation Street

Lane, who is currently contracted with Corrie until next May, also insisted that she doesn't want to tone down Kylie's behaviour just because she is filming while pregnant.

She said: "I think Kylie's going to stay quite wild. I said to Stuart I'm ready for that because I've had a very quiet past six months, so I'm not going to let how well I'm feeling hinder me. Obviously any fighting would have to be adapted, but her personality is not going to suddenly mellow."

Lane's co-star Jennie McAlpine (Fiz Stape) is also expecting a baby and show bosses are bringing back her on-screen mother Cilla Battersby-Brown for a guest stint to facilitate her temporary departure.

----------


## Snagglepus

Will be good to see Cilla back.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kylie Platt will lie to her husband David after taking her son Max's ADHD medication.

Show bosses announced in July that Kylie will hit rock bottom as she struggles to cope with Max's condition, which leads to her taking some of his pills in a moment of desperation.

Kylie struggles with the salon accounts
Â© ITV
Kylie struggles with the salon accounts

Kylie reaches breaking point
Â© ITV
Kylie reaches breaking point

The scenes in question air next week, as Kylie is mentally and physically exhausted while looking after her young daughter Lily, dealing with Max's problems and also working on the salon accounts.

Kylie immediately regrets her terrible decision, but is then left in a panic as she wonders how to explain the missing pills to David.

Paula Lane, who plays Kylie, commented: "She is at her wits' end when she takes the pills - she is tired and frustrated. She needs a moment of calm to get her accounts done and Lily is screaming.

"Afterwards she feels distraught and disgusted with herself. She's in panic mode and doesn't know how to tell David."

Needing a friend, Kylie confides in Eva Price (Catherine Tyldelsey) about what she has done, but ultimately ignores her when she suggests coming clean to David.

Eva offers Kylie some advice
Â© ITV
Eva offers Kylie some advice

Lane continued: "She attempts to follow Eva's advice but caves in and lies to David. She tells him she's misplaced Max's pills. In her mind, she's adamant that she'll never take them again - she doesn't want to put herself in that predicament again." 

In real life, Lane has been researching the issue of ADHD to ensure that the Platt family's experiences with Max's condition are portrayed accurately on screen.

She explained: "I feel I owe it to the viewers to get it right, and people who live with ADHD. Hopefully we can help raise awareness - it's not a disease and can be dealt with, with the right help and support."

----------

maidmarian (02-09-2014), tammyy2j (03-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Kylie doing the salon accounts?

----------


## Perdita

Is the salon not still owned by David when Audrey gave it to him during her Lewis days?  Maybe she is the better admin than David??

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Kylie Platt takes drastic action as she searches for answers on her son Max's condition.

After David (Jack P Shepherd) catches Kylie (Paula Lane) taking some of Max's pills, he is furious and refuses to leave the children alone with her.

As Kylie and David's relationship remains strained, Kylie decides to do some digging by herself in order to get to the bottom of Max's ADHD diagnosis.

Heading back to her old neighbourhood, Kylie bumps into an old friend called Gemma. As they get talking, Kylie reveals that she wants to talk to Max's dad and Gemma confirms that he is around, saying she will pass a message on.

The following day, Kylie lies to David, saying she is too unwell to go to work, and later heads to the bus station.

As Eva finds her, she offers to accompany Kylie back to the neighbourhood, and they soon find Gemma in the pub.

However, Kylie is disappointed that there appears to be no sign of Max's dad Callum, but just as she is about to leave, she spots him. But will he be able to help her?

Kylie enters the pub.
Â© ITV
Kylie enters the pub.

Kylie sees Max's dad Callum.
Â© ITV
Kylie sees Max's dad Callum.

Callum and Kylie talk.
Â© ITV
Callum and Kylie talk.

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Friday, October 3 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

swmc66 (21-09-2014), tammyy2j (25-09-2014)

----------


## swmc66

If you think Max's bad behaviour is due to someone else and you are looking for someone to blame....look into your own behaviour Kylie. I thought ADHd was not something that was inherited and if its not then this storyline is misleading people. If they wanted his dad to be in Corrie they could have found another way to factor him in.

----------

lizann (03-10-2014), TaintedLove (02-10-2014), tammyy2j (25-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Troubled mum Kylie Platt has a huge few months ahead on Coronation Street in the build-up to her temporary departure from the soap.

Next week's episodes see Kylie revisit her past as she tracks down her old flame Callum Logan (Sean Ward), wanting answers about their son Max's ADHD diagnosis. 

However, seeing Callum again is the start of a new downward spiral for Kylie as he soon starts supplying her with speed - sending her off the rails once more.

Here, Paula Lane - who plays Kylie - chats about Callum's arrival, the drugs storyline and how the drama to come feeds into her real-life maternity leave.

How did you feel when you heard that Kylie would be returning to her old ways?
"I first heard about it from Jack P Shepherd! He'd had a little meeting with the show's producer Stuart Blackburn and afterwards he sent me a text saying, 'Kylie's going to be a full-on druggie!' After that I wanted more clarification. When you hear about a big shift for your character you think, 'Oh crikey, how am I going to play this one?'

"I'm very aware that the producers upstairs and the creative team always want something quite big for Kylie. That, for an actress, is actually really flattering. I was a little bit shocked and I didn't see it coming, but I've really enjoyed playing it. There's been a lot of truth, a lot of depth and a lot of layers to the storyline. They haven't just gone into it on a whim - they've really done their research."

Why does Kylie start to revisit her old life?
"Kylie initially goes back to some of her old haunts for the right reasons. She wants answers about Max's ADHD from a genetic perspective by speaking to his biological father Callum. The last time she saw Callum was on Granada Reports for a vicious assault on a judge! 

"After Max was born, Callum did come round and push the pram for a little bit, but the novelty wore off. So it's very hostile between Kylie and Callum when they see each other again, but it's also electric and I can't wait for everyone to see it. There's still a strong chemistry between the two characters. 

"If you were working in a theatre, you'd be able to workshop a relationship like this for a few days at least and figure out what kind of dynamic you'd want to get from it. Me and Sean Ward had a day, if that, and then we were doing scenes back-to-back! But he's fabulous and I think he's going to add a new flavour to the Street."

Is Kylie still attracted to Callum?
"I think Callum has got a charm about him and that's the thing - he can really make Kylie feel excited. I guess there is a little bit of desire there. In my head, they were the king and queen on the estate where they come from. They used to rule the roost, so Kylie does get a kick out of being with Callum again. He's also happy that she's on his patch again." 

Eva goes along for the first meeting with Callum too, doesn't she? 
"Yeah, and that's great because Kylie and Eva do have history and it's been nice to improve on that. It's hilarious actually as you see Eva walk into this pub in Kylie's old neighbourhood and she's like 'Ugh' as she thinks it's really scummy! One of Kylie's old acquaintances comes over and Kylie is like, 'Alright Macca!' She's in her element, while Eva wants to go home and have a shower! I guess it's quite a shock to Eva to see Kylie in her old haunts.

"Kylie doesn't tell David that she's been to see Callum, so she feels extremely guilty afterwards."

Does Callum show much interest in Max?
"Not initially. It's more just that Callum is surprised and pleased to see Kylie. As time goes by, Kylie reveals that she's happily married to a hairdresser which doesn't go down very well in the pub! Callum can't really offer Max anything, so whatever happens, his intentions won't be honourable."

Why does Kylie start taking speed?
"It's because she's been taking Max's medication for the ADHD. For somebody who doesn't suffer from ADHD, that medication would give you the same effects that speed would. In Kylie's past she has been an addict, so this obviously feeds her demons. She's aware of what she needs and how she can get it quickly. It does come out in the Platt family that she's been taking Max's medication, so that means she can't take it anymore because they block her access to it and then she needs to find a different route."

What research did you do for the speed addiction storyline and how it would affect Kylie?
"I think it's different for every person. What one individual experiences after taking something might not be the same as another person. Kylie is trying to hide it a lot of the time as well, so I've just tried to go off the writing a lot of the time.

"The producers were great as I actually had a meeting with a recovering addict and she was really helpful. She told me all of the horrors and more. I came away feeling like I'd been opened up to this new world. I almost wanted to cry because I just thought, 'Wow, this does really go on out there'."

Do you think it's a good story for Corrie to tackle in that case?
"Absolutely. It's also great that Corrie are supporting someone like me, who's got to play it out to millions of people. I've got to do it justice."

What surprised you most from the research?
"I didn't know that you could actually inject speed. That's obviously the real darkest point of the drug. I also didn't know that it was the opposite to heroin, where your body absolutely needs it. Speed is actually more mental and psychological. You hallucinate and essentially go a bit stir crazy, so I heard all of these stories. 

"I'm trying to use that and keep it in mind - just how agitated Kylie is at times when she's trying to hide the fact that she needs her next fix. She has a psychological need for it."

Is Kylie going to spiral out of control?
"Massively. She's already had some really dark times on the Street. There was the time when she broke down with Gail and the audience first saw that hint of vulnerability with her. There was also the breakdown when she had the one-night stand with Nick and went off the rails a little bit. 

"This will be another downward spiral, but having said that, I think this is the darkest place that Kylie has ever found herself in."

Do you want Kylie to stay sympathetic?
"Absolutely. That is the crux of the character. I found very, very quickly that I couldn't play this character as a one-dimensional bitch. The audience wouldn't have been able to like her in that case. 

"I think everybody is built up of so many different parts. Kylie's past experience is that she's had a tough upbringing, but her vulnerability shows through. She's quite sensitive so I've really wanted to keep that. I haven't wanted Kylie to enjoy going back to speed - it's been a real test for her."

Does David start to notice that something isn't quite right with Kylie as she continues to take drugs?
"Yeah, he does notice quite a big change just because she's tired, grumpy, agitated and has a short fuse. They've just got Max on the straight and narrow, but now Lily starts playing up as she's teething. David puts it down to that - just normal daily problems that parents go through, but it's one thing too far for Kylie to deal with."

How will your real-life pregnancy be hidden on screen?
"It's amazing what a baggy top can do! I have been very lucky as I've stayed quite a similar shape to what I was before. The wardrobe department at Corrie have been great and you can cheat it with patterns and a big handbag. It's the magic of television! My first disguise was a fruit bowl and a teapot, so I couldn't move from the spot!"

Do you still have a heavy filming schedule?
"Yeah, but Corrie have been great. They said, 'You must let us know if it gets too much', but I was adamant that they weren't taking this from me! They've been really accommodating. 

"I have been tired, but to be pregnant and accomplishing something feels really successful. I've had a kick out of it and I've never really felt that coming to work here is actually work. It is hard with the line-learning and everything else, but everyone pulls together."

When is the baby due?
"Mid-December. I'm hoping to return to filming in March, so I'm not having an excessive amount of time off - but that was just a personal choice. I've got a very good support network, so I'll be making arrangements to come back and get my feet back on the Street. 

"I think it's going to be a traumatic exit for Kylie. It will also be quite strange getting a taster of what it would feel like to actually leave the Street."

How did the producers feel about losing you for a few months?
"It actually meant they had more scope for this story. I was terrified and I couldn't tell Stuart at first, but he said it was great as they could push the story further."

Kylie's dark story will be coming to a head at Christmas. How do you feel about getting the big festive story?
"This is my third Christmas with quite a big story! Initially I did state that I would have liked to have worked longer up to the birth, but realistically after being as busy as I have been, I will be happy to go at that point which just times it perfectly for an exit at Christmas. I don't think I could have asked for a better audience because the drama always peaks at Christmas. So I'll finish filming in the first week of November at the latest."

What are your career aspirations outside of Corrie?
"I feel so rewarded to be on this job, but in a perfect world I would love to come out and tread the boards, do something at the Royal Exchange or a drama that hadn't been done before. Everyone always asks if I'd like to do a period drama and I would, but I'd also love to do something like Doctor Who or another sci-fi series.

"I am staying with Corrie after my maternity leave. I haven't got anything in motion yet, but I do have a time-span in my head of how long I'd like to stay for - although that could change, so I just go with whatever my instinct tells me at the time. I think if I wasn't able to go off and do a few guest roles, then I would have to really consider a departure but I'm not there yet."

You kept your wedding out of the magazines this year. Is it a deliberate choice from you to stay out of the celebrity world?
"Yeah, it is. I was always taught at drama school that if you do the celebrity route, you'll find it very, very hard to come out of something like Corrie and find work. Not necessarily in the sense of earning money, but in terms of finding the right roles for me afterwards. 

"I've always been very conscious and took on that advice. My gut instinct is to have my privacy - I don't necessarily want people knowing everything about my private life. It's been a conscious decision and something that I'm very happy with, so that definitely won't change!"

----------

swmc66 (26-09-2014), tammyy2j (25-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

She gets hooked on speed

----------


## owenlee4me

OHn please lets get this scowly face out of Corra, do I want to see her being more miserable than she is? NOooooooooooo
I am so glad I can record and can get rid of her boring life, will I miss her when she leaves? What do you think???????
Please stay at home and enjoy baby and let David find someone who can smile!!!

----------


## owenlee4me

OHn please lets get this scowly face out of Corra, do I want to see her being more miserable than she is? NOooooooooooo
I am so glad I can record and can get rid of her boring life, will I miss her when she leaves? What do you think???????
Please stay at home and enjoy baby and let David find someone who can smile!!!

----------


## lizann

kylie is selfish no care or thought for her kids

----------


## Dazzle

> kylie is selfish no care or thought for her kids


I don't think that's entirely true.  She's just not coping at the moment and David is making it harder for her.  That's no excuse for turning to drugs though.

----------

Perdita (04-10-2014)

----------


## parkerman

> Why is Kylie doing the salon accounts?


She was doing her own accounts. She looks after her own side of the business (manicures etc.) within the overall business.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's David Platt will visit his wife Kylie's old neighbourhood in an upcoming episode.

Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, filmed the scenes out on location with co-star Catherine Tyldesley yesterday afternoon (October 27).

Jack P Shepherd and Catherine Tyldesley filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / McPix
Jack P Shepherd & Catherine Tyldesley on location

Paparazzi photographs taken at the scene show David arriving at The Dog and Gun pub, which Kylie has been secretly visiting over the past few weeks.

Accompanied by Tyldesley's character Eva Price, David is seemingly in search of answers as he confronts Kylie's old friend Macca outside the dodgy pub.

Further storyline details are unknown at this stage, but the pictures give a strong hint that Kylie won't be able to keep her recent bad behaviour secret from David for much longer.

Jack P Shepherd and Catherine Tyldesley filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / McPix
David confronts Macca

Jack P Shepherd and Catherine Tyldesley filming on location for Coronation Street in Manchester
Â© Rex Features / McPix
Will Macca provide any help?

Kylie was drawn back to her old neighbourhood earlier this month. Although she claimed that she wanted to track down her old flame Callum Logan for answers on their son Max's ADHD diagnosis, it was the bad boy's drug supply which kept her coming back for further visits.

The feisty character's dark storyline is building up to a temporary exit as Paula Lane will soon be taking maternity leave.

Speaking last week, Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn explained: "There is some incredibly moving, powerful stuff. I think all of you know that there will come a point where, for obvious reasons, Kylie vanishes.

"The story doesn't end there because by then, David will have wound up Callum, who is not only Kylie's violent ex but is also the father of Max. He will do anything he can to get payback from David. We might also find that he has a few legal rights over Max as well given that he is his natural father."

----------

maidmarian (29-10-2014), tammyy2j (29-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Eva must tell all so to David

----------


## owenlee4me

Don't fancy this storyline one little bit, I can understand the "street" wanting to do outside broadcasting, but half these characters mean nothing to us, and I could quite happily see Kylie disapear and never come back, talk about not a nice character, and for a young mum, she sets a very bad example, then again, i guess thats the way the streets of Britian have become, ohhh don't care bout what the outcome is!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Jack P Shepherd and Paula Lane have warned that there is another miserable Christmas ahead for the Platt family.

The pair's characters David and Kylie Platt will take centre stage once again in this year's festive episode as Kylie's ongoing storyline comes to a head.

Kylie has recently been drawn back into her old life as she has become reacquainted with her bad boy ex Callum Logan, who has been supplying her with drugs.

With Kylie due to depart Weatherfield for a while due to Lane's real-life maternity leave, it's only a matter of time before her double life is exposed to her family.

Speaking of the drama to come, Shepherd warned: "David is going to be having a very miserable Christmas. There's lots of drama, agony and emotional scenes for David."

Lane added: "I think it's safe to say there'll be sparks flying and not for the right reasons. There's never a dull Christmas in the Platts'. Kylie's had one bad Christmas after another so I think she should resign herself to the fact that she's not destined to have a happy time during the festive season.

"Let's just say Callum will be ruffling a few turkey feathers!"

Asked whether the family will even make it to Christmas dinner, Lane replied: "Yes, although how happy an occasion it will be is questionable! There's going to be a lot of tensions and tears on Christmas Day, but hopefully the kids will have a good day at least."

----------


## owenlee4me

oh how boring and depressing, Corra is naff at the moment, and with steve being down too, not sure I can stomach it, sorry to say but i'm recording it and fast forwarding any i don't like and at the moment, thats most of it.
LEanne's fella (don't even know his name) and his boring family are sending me to sleep, good job for Scary Mary, otherwise think i would give it all a miss.
Won't miss the Platts at all, so lets  hope they all get swallowed with the turkey!!

----------


## owenlee4me

oh how boring and depressing, Corra is naff at the moment, and with steve being down too, not sure I can stomach it, sorry to say but i'm recording it and fast forwarding any i don't like and at the moment, thats most of it.
LEanne's fella (don't even know his name) and his boring family are sending me to sleep, good job for Scary Mary, otherwise think i would give it all a miss.
Won't miss the Platts at all, so lets  hope they all get swallowed with the turkey!!

----------

swmc66 (20-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

kylie leaves david and the kids at xmas for callum and his drugs

----------


## owenlee4me

well that's good news!! pity she will be back, would love it, if David had a xmas romance with a nice girl but who is fiesty, not bad like Kylie, sick of her, there's nothing nice about her at all!!

----------


## swmc66

I wish she doesnt return

----------


## owenlee4me

me too, shes not worth watching moaning minnie

----------

swmc66 (27-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> well that's good news!! pity she will be back, would love it, if David had a xmas romance with a nice girl but who is fiesty, not bad like Kylie, sick of her, there's nothing nice about her at all!!


Not sure why a nice girl or a fiesty but normal
girl would be interested in David.The character
is now nearly 24 but his appearance, facial
expressions etc are like someone a decade
younger who thinks theyve been clever at the
expense of the grown-ups.
Although he has shown genuine affection for
Max &Lily -his behaviour is repititiously bad-
if not evil.But there is no real retribution,
or investigation into reasons for behaviour
or treatment sought for whatever condition
is causing behaviour and delaying development.
Probably well beyond scope of SWs- seeing the
bodge theyve made(so far) of Steves depression.!

So to me-it would be unbelievable that a girl
of his age who wasnt needy and didnt have a 
lot of problems would become involved with
him.Hes not even bad in the"right" way to
attract girls who like a bit of excitement before
they settle down etc.

----------


## Dazzle

> Not sure why a nice girl or a fiesty but normal
> girl would be interested in David.


Love it!!  :Rotfl: 




> So to me-it would be unbelievable that a girl
> of his age who wasnt needy and didnt have a 
> lot of problems would become involved with
> him.Hes not even bad in the"right" way to
> attract girls who like a bit of excitement before
> they settle down etc.


Very good point there MM.  :Smile:

----------


## owenlee4me

wEll he had a fling with Tina and she was fiesty but not bad or into drugs, and he could meet someone who stands upto him and make him "grow up"!
Yep, lets keep misery moaning minnie away, and bring in a gutsy lass, typical northern would be good, not afraid of Misery face and is actually in work (not in the street!!) dare I say it, she may even have a decent job, now that would upset, the bar maids, grocers assistants, factory lassess, in fact any one who works conveniently on the "street".
Would be great to see DAvid gloating with his "money bag" catch, think of how he would be then!!!

----------

maidmarian (28-11-2014)

----------


## owenlee4me

wEll he had a fling with Tina and she was fiesty but not bad or into drugs, and he could meet someone who stands upto him and make him "grow up"!
Yep, lets keep misery moaning minnie away, and bring in a gutsy lass, typical northern would be good, not afraid of Misery face and is actually in work (not in the street!!) dare I say it, she may even have a decent job, now that would upset, the bar maids, grocers assistants, factory lassess, in fact any one who works conveniently on the "street".
Would be great to see DAvid gloating with his "money bag" catch, think of how he would be then!!!

----------


## parkerman

Not being female I wouldn't know whether he's fanciable or not but I do think he's very funny. He delivers some great one liners and his facial expressions are priceless at times. Personally, I love him - in a platonic way of course.

----------


## Perdita

Beauty and fanciable  is in the eye of the beholder.. I have always liked David, even when he was a brat .. I think he has developed into a mature adult, taking on Max as his own and being a good dad to him and Lily and forgiving Kylie for her .. indiscretion, which I don't think was an easy thing to do.  And he has a good sense of humour, I like him and I am sorry that the scriptwriters have to cause heartbreak because his onscreen wife goes on maternity leave in real life and scriptwriters rarely handle it the right way in my opinion.

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2014), parkerman (28-11-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> wEll he had a fling with Tina and she was fiesty but not bad or into drugs, and he could meet someone who stands upto him and make him "grow up"!
> Yep, lets keep misery moaning minnie away, and bring in a gutsy lass, typical northern would be good, not afraid of Misery face and is actually in work (not in the street!!) dare I say it, she may even have a decent job, now that would upset, the bar maids, grocers assistants, factory lassess, in fact any one who works conveniently on the "street".
> Would be great to see DAvid gloating with his "money bag" catch, think of how he would be then!!!


I agree with general.comments about Tina.
I liked the character until unbelievable
affair with Peter - which.was a plot device.

Davids relationship with Tina was years ago
when he was younger. My main point is that
instead of "maturing" his behaviour/silly facial
expressions is still extremely juvenile and in
some ways getting worse and will probably
continue to do so- unnoticed by his family.

I think that any girl with spirit and money would
wsnt a lot more for her time& money than David
and his boring repetitive behaviour. If she
did want a 'challenge" could find much more
interesting( in all ways) men.!
I think the only way he could progress is not
with a new girlfriend- but after medical 
analysis and treatment.

----------


## maidmarian

> wEll he had a fling with Tina and she was fiesty but not bad or into drugs, and he could meet someone who stands upto him and make him "grow up"!
> Yep, lets keep misery moaning minnie away, and bring in a gutsy lass, typical northern would be good, not afraid of Misery face and is actually in work (not in the street!!) dare I say it, she may even have a decent job, now that would upset, the bar maids, grocers assistants, factory lassess, in fact any one who works conveniently on the "street".
> Would be great to see DAvid gloating with his "money bag" catch, think of how he would be then!!!


I agree with general.comments about Tina.
I liked the character until unbelievable
affair with Peter - which.was a plot device.

Davids relationship with Tina was years ago
when he was younger. My main point is that
instead of "maturing" his behaviour/silly facial
expressions is still extremely juvenile and in
some ways getting worse and will probably
continue to do so- unnoticed by his family.

I think that any girl with spirit and money would
wsnt a lot more for her time& money than David
and his boring repetitive behaviour. If she
did want a 'challenge" could find much more
interesting( in all ways) men.!
I think the only way he could progress is not
with a new girlfriend- but after medical 
analysis and treatment.

----------


## owenlee4me

Aye, I know what you mean, I find I chuckle at him!

----------


## Dazzle

> Beauty and fanciable  is in the eye of the beholder..


I hope no one thought I was commenting on David's looks. The thought never entered my head to be honest. I don't think he's a catch down to his behaviour, which MaidMarian describes very well.

I've loved the character since the Demon David days and he nearly always makes me laugh. I'm glad that the demon still emerges from time to time as he's very entertaining, though I agree he should have been punished more over the years.

He is an excellent father, a fact which I'm sure surprised many viewers, including me.  :EEK!:

----------


## maidmarian

> Beauty and fanciable  is in the eye of the beholder.. I have always liked David, even when he was a brat .. I think he has developed into a mature adult, taking on Max as his own and being a good dad to him and Lily and forgiving Kylie for her .. indiscretion, which I don't think was an easy thing to do.  And he has a good sense of humour, I like him and I am sorry that the scriptwriters have to cause heartbreak because his onscreen wife goes on maternity leave in real life and scriptwriters rarely handle it the right way in my opinion.


I did say in my original post that David did show
genuine affection for Max & Lily . I cant disagree
with your comments apart from forgiving Kylie
which I think.was more about control.

But David is such an erratic person and when
tbings dont suit flies into a violent tantrum
and dont think he can compartmentlise.
So that  when something happens  in the future
that upsets him- not caused by the children:
they could be innocent victims of his anger
Cases in papers/tv where parents
seem loving but a trigger angers them and
children suffer- often horrendously.

I agree they could have written Kylie out 
without the drugs scenario. But think
Maxs father would have re-appeared for
drama and to cause another David outburst
which some viewers like !

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie Platt will face her most challenging Christmas yet as she leaves Weatherfield when her two worlds collide.

Kylie's ongoing drug storyline will culminate in a dramatic Christmas Day episode when David (Jack P Shepherd) catches Callum at their house having given Kylie a bag of speed.

As Kylie's family life implodes, the dramatic turn of events paves the way for a temporary exit for the character due to Paula Lane's pregnancy.

Here, Paula chats about Kylie's nightmare Christmas, what fans can expect from the episodes and how David will cope in the wake of her departure.

As Christmas week approaches, how is Kylie coping?
"She's actually doing okay on the week leading up to Christmas. It starts quite positively and I think Kylie's so keen to get things back to normal at home and between her and David. I think she wants to focus on having a proper family Christmas as the last two were awful! Kylie wants everything back on the straight
and narrow so she really tries to bury everything that's happened and rally round to make it really special for the kids. That's not to say she isn't struggling with her addiction, and Callum is still sniffing around so it's proving to be a big challenge for her to move on while he's piling on the pressure by being round every corner she seems to turn!"

How is Kylie's drug addiction at this point?
"She's very much still weaning herself off them. It was the worst thing imaginable for her when she was caught taking drugs in the pub by David and she absolutely knows that she's on thin ice with him. She knows that she has got to really pull herself together if she's to stand a chance of keeping the family together. But it's a real struggle for her, especially when Callum dangles the temptation in front of her all of the time. She's in the throes of an addiction but she's trying to bury it so she can piece her life back together."

Is life a constant battle between drugs, and her life with David and the kids?
"Well it definitely has been, and was, before David caught her. She knows which side her bread is buttered and there's no doubt about it that she knows she wants her life at home with David. But, as I said, she is in the throes of an addiction and it isn't easy to ignore. After David caught her though, she knew she had to knock it on the head so it's not really a case of drugs 'winning', she just knows that she has to change her ways and leave Callum and the drugs behind."

Can she not talk to David and ask for his help?
"It's forbidden territory I think - she almost doesn't want to remind him of what she's done, not that he could have forgotten. The main problem they have is a trust issue - it's going to be a big talking point between them. She needs David to trust her so she can move on from it."

Does she try and overcompensate with presents on Christmas Day?
"Yes, to an extent I think she tries to pull out all the stops so that everything is as perfect for the kids as possible. She does go on a bit of a shopping spree - it is a way of her overcompensating because she feels so guilty for nearly tearing the family apart again."

Is Kylie worried that seeing Callum will make things even worse?
"She's tried desperately to get rid of him, because seeing him is temptation enough to go backwards instead of forwards. There's a scene where he gets a bag of drugs out and she just rips them up. She's really proud of herself for that. She thinks she's shown him and that she's got him in his weak spot because it really angers him. Kylie hopes that this will mean she has one up on him and he might realise that she's serious about kicking her addiction. Unfortunately Callum has other ideas."

What goes through her mind when she spots Callum taking his car to the garage?
"She feels sick to the stomach. First of all she tells him to leave her alone; she's already told him to stay away and he's obviously not listening to her. He thinks that luring Kylie in with a big bag of drugs will be enough to tempt her so I do think he's quite shocked at how adamant she is that she doesn't want them. When he presents the drugs to her Kylie's quite facetious about it; she pretends that she's going in to kiss him so he thinks all his Christmases have come at once, but she rips his drugs up into the air instead."

Why has he come to the street?
"He wants Kylie back, 100%, and he thinks that if he can keep tempting her back to him by feeding her addiction then he'll get her back where he wants her. Callum's even told her that he's not even really bothered about Max, he just wants her. He has a very dark presence."

Is there any part of Kyle that has feelings for Callum? Or is it simply that he has been able to give her what she wants?
"I think they've got history, so there is probably a tiny spark there. But it's water under the bridge - she's married, she's got David and another child now. Kylie's got a career and her life was progressing quite nicely. When she weighs it up she knew exactly what was right for her and it took her so long to get there."

Can you talk us through the events of Christmas Day?
"They've had such a lovely Christmas Eve and Christmas Day morning is nice too before it takes a turn for the worst. David buys her a family bauble and she really does feel like things are slowly coming back together. She's so relieved to be with her family and she gets a bit choked. David and Gail go over to see Nick so Kylie is left at home to prepare the dinner. She comes down into the living room with Max and Callum's standing there. Kylie feels sick and she can't believe he's turned up not only on the Street but this time he's let himself into the house. She knows she has to get rid of him before David gets back so she goes into a blind panic. He refuses to leave and gets out a bag of drugs and offers them to her."

What happens when David walks in and catches her with Callum?
"The situation could not look any worse than it does when David comes into the house and catches them in the living room. Callum has the drugs right out there in Kylie's face so it looks as though she's asking for them and he's handing them to her. It's just really really bad timing. Kylie is absolutely devastated. David demands to know what's going on and Callum absolutely relishes the situation."

How does Kylie try and get out of it?
"She's almost done at that moment, she's resigned herself to the fact that she's just not destined to have her happy ending. Kylie's given up, she thinks everything she's ever thought about life letting you down has proved to be correct. Kylie knows there is no hope for her and that David will never believe her when she tells him that she didn't invite Callum to the house."

What prompts David and Callum to start fighting?
"Callum takes the whole situation in and really enjoys winding David up. He says to David, "Don't you just love her when she's angry," and keeps making little remarks that imply him and Kylie have been having an affair. He insinuates that he's been giving her drugs and that they've been seeing each other when he tells David he's been giving Kylie a lot more than just speed. David completely sees red."

Can you explain how Kylie leaves?
"I won't say too much but it's incredibly emotional and raw, and very, very sad. They manage to get rid of Callum but David is adamant that they are to have to the Christmas Day that they'd planned for the kids. He keeps her hanging on all day and she feels like the condemned man waiting to see how this will all pan out. It's excruciatingly painful for everyone involved."

How do the rest of the family react to everything?
"I think everyone is really unnerved by David's behaviour. Nobody knows what he's going to do next or how he's going to react. He's acting almost possessed and he's absolutely insistent on them all acting normally for the kids. It' unnerving."

We know she leaves David and the kids behind â how hard would it have been for her to do that?
"Gosh, absolutely heartbreaking. She'd be completely shattered. But I think Kylie has no self-worth and at this point thinks they would all be much better off without her."

How do you think David is going to cope without her?
"I hope I watch the episodes after Kylie's left and see him pining for Kylie! I don't want to be seeing him with a new girlfriend or wife that's for sure! (laughs). I'm not sure how he'll cope but I do have a feeling that he'll really struggle without her. They'd managed to reconcile after David found her with the drugs in the pub and it was a really tender moment, which makes Christmas Day even more heartbreaking when it all shatters into pieces."

Do you feel sorry for her?
"I do feel sorry for her, yes. I'm very protective over Kylie and I do think she has a good heart in there. She just seems to find herself drawn into trouble and I don't think she'll ever get past that. She wanted to make amends so much and have a nice Christmas but Callum refused to let her move on. It is really sad."

Are you pleased with your temporary exit?
"I really am. It's been incredibly hard work and it has had such a mixed reaction from the audience. Some viewers don't want to see a character that they love go down such a dark road. A lot of viewers are really sad to see her end up in this situation but in terms of drama it has been great to play."

When Kylie comes back, how do you think she will return?
"I think she's going to come back on the bones of her backside, but who knows!"

Will you be tuning into Coronation Street on Christmas Day?
"All being well, as long as I'm not in labour! We always watch it on Christmas Day so it will be good if we do get to watch it."

Do you have any new years resolutions?
"I'd like to chill out a lot more and not put so much pressure on myself. I'd like to be able to take a deep breath and roll with it."

----------


## owenlee4me

Please grant me a christmas wish  oh  :Angel:  of christmas and keep Kylie out of corra! don't bring her back :Sad: 
she is same as MIchelle always twisting her face and moaning, what is it with these woman :Searchme: 
Thank goodness for JUlie and Mary, least they can bring some fun and laughter.
But for now, the episodes that feature these two moaning minnies, I happily skip :Moonie:

----------


## swmc66

I though Callum was interested in his son. Shocked that its Kylie he is after. Cannot see the attraction myself.

----------


## owenlee4me

Is it not just to get her hooked for the drugs and a way of making money for Callum, he knows that deep down Kylie is weak!
As for attraction, totally agree with you, she's a neck scrag as we say!!

----------


## owenlee4me

Is it not just to get her hooked for the drugs and a way of making money for Callum, he knows that deep down Kylie is weak!
As for attraction, totally agree with you, she's a neck scrag as we say!!

----------


## swmc66

Coronation street should have David bringing up the kids on his own rather than have a life with Kylie. They will always live on the edge if they take her back. How many chances are you supposed to give here. There are kids involved who need stability.kids need stability ad security and feelings of being safe.

----------

lizann (11-12-2014), Perdita (10-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Coronation street should have David bringing up the kids on his own rather than have a life with Kylie. They will always live on the edge if they take her back. How many chances are you supposed to give here. There are kids involved who need stability.kids need stability ad security and feelings of being safe.


Not a particular Kylie fan but has been written
worse to facilitate exit.Up til then reputedly
viewers in general thought they were a reasonably
ok family
To have stability a child needs at least one stable
parent or carer and David is not a stable person
 He does have affection for the children but they
need consistency as well whereas he is erratic and
tantrumy. David doesnt have enough self-control.to
compartmentalise.This may not have affected the
 children yet.bu it would no doubt do so in real life
 and then there would hand-wringing and why did no
 one do anything.

Its all a matter of opinion( which is why Social Services
get a lot of crticism) wben theyve given parents benefit of
doubt too many times. Fortunately they are not real
life children in this situation.

Whatever happens to them it will be a result of SWs
whims/ competition over audience figures or actors
leaving/ taking breaks etc.No resemblence to
likelihood.in.real.life.
So we wait to see what way the story goes.!

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014), parkerman (10-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Coronation street should have David bringing up the kids on his own rather than have a life with Kylie. They will always live on the edge if they take her back. How many chances are you supposed to give here. There are kids involved who need stability.kids need stability ad security and feelings of being safe.


Not a particular Kylie fan but has been written
worse to facilitate exit.Up til then reputedly
viewers in general thought they were a reasonably
ok family
To have stability a child needs at least one stable
parent or carer and David is not a stable person
 He does have affection for the children but they
need consistency as well whereas he is erratic and
tantrumy. David doesnt have enough self-control.to
compartmentalise.This may not have affected the
 children yet.bu it would no doubt do so in real life
 and then there would hand-wringing and why did no
 one do anything.

Its all a matter of opinion( which is why Social Services
get a lot of crticism) wben theyve given parents benefit of
doubt too many times. Fortunately they are not real
life children in this situation.

Whatever happens to them it will be a result of SWs
whims/ competition over audience figures or actors
leaving/ taking breaks etc.No resemblence to
likelihood.in.real.life.
So we wait to see what way the story goes.!

----------


## swmc66

Agree David does have a history but he has changed in many ways and always seems to put the children first. He has been brilliant with Max since his diagnosis.

----------


## Dazzle

> Agree David does have a history but he has changed in many ways and always seems to put the children first. He has been brilliant with Max since his diagnosis.


It was less than a year ago that he tried to kill Nick though!  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

I don't think he set out to kill him though .. I think the argument in the car just sent David over the top, I don't think he ever meant to seriously hurt Nick let alone kill him

----------


## maidmarian

> Agree David does have a history but he has changed in many ways and always seems to put the children first. He has been brilliant with Max since his diagnosis.


Im afraid we will have to disagree on this one.
There have been some recent improvements
in Davids behaviour in certain areas but this
has to be set against years of inexplicable
nastiness and evil ( still continuing )
against a lot of people-usually for no
 other reason than things dont suit him.
Until it is established what has caused
this ingrained pattern of behaviour,
treatment received and his acceptance
that there is a problem- then his occasional
improvements dont mean he is safe to
have care of children - no matter how
genuine his affection .
It would be great to think everyone was
redeenable but it requires much more
consistent effort than is shown at the
moment.
Basically the producers are  after increased
ratings and the saying that everyone in
Corrie will get a come uppance isnt true
with David.
My bottom line- where children are involved-
is you cant take chances. 

in pu

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> Agree David does have a history but he has changed in many ways and always seems to put the children first. He has been brilliant with Max since his diagnosis.


Im afraid we will have to disagree on this one.
There have been some recent improvements
in Davids behaviour in certain areas but this
has to be set against years of inexplicable
nastiness and evil ( still continuing )
against a lot of people-usually for no
 other reason than things dont suit him.
Until it is established what has caused
this ingrained pattern of behaviour,
treatment received and his acceptance
that there is a problem- then his occasional
improvements dont mean he is safe to
have care of children - no matter how
genuine his affection .
It would be great to think everyone was
redeenable but it requires much more
consistent effort than is shown at the
moment.
Basically the producers are  after increased
ratings and the saying that everyone in
Corrie will get a come uppance isnt true
with David.
My bottom line- where children are involved-
is you cant take chances. 

in pu

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Perdita;813486]I don't think he set out to kill him though .. I think the argument in the car just sent David over the top, I don't think he ever meant to seriously hurt Nick let alone kill him[/QUOTE

Not a legal expert but I akways thought no
 meaning to kill someone but succeeding in
doing so just -
possibly reduced the charge from murder 
to manslaughter.!!
Not a good recommendation for a parent.

----------


## maidmarian

[QUOTE=Perdita;813486]I don't think he set out to kill him though .. I think the argument in the car just sent David over the top, I don't think he ever meant to seriously hurt Nick let alone kill him[/QUOTE

Not a legal expert but I akways thought no
 meaning to kill someone but succeeding in
doing so just -
possibly reduced the charge from murder 
to manslaughter.!!
Not a good recommendation for a parent.

He didnt kill Nick - but was so irrational
at the time- its not possible to know what
he meant to do- including knowing  what
he intended to.do himself
Which is one of my main reasons for
thinking he should not have care of children
- because the irrationality is  frequent.

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm glad that someone else agrees with me about David, Maid Marian!  :Smile:   He's certainly been good to the kids recently, but I think Demon David's still there hiding beneath a very thin veneer of respectability.




> I don't think he set out to kill him though .. I think the argument in the car just sent David over the top, I don't think he ever meant to seriously hurt Nick let alone kill him


I remember arguing about this at the time, but I'm certain that David intended to kill Nick.  Here are my reasons:-

1.  When the crash happened, just before grabbing hold of the wheel David very deliberately undid Nick's seatbelt.  There's no other possible reason to do this other than to kill or seriously harm Nick. You can see it at 12.42 in the following video.  It happens very quickly but I've paused it and it's definitely Nick's seatbelt he undoes.




2,  David was going to put a pillow over Nick's face (ie kill him) when the latter was close to regaining consciousness in the hospital, to prevent the truth getting out.  It didn't happen only because they were disturbed.

3.  David was accused time and time again by his family of attempting to kill Nick and he never once denied it.  I was watching closely for a denial because I was so certain that David tried to kill Nick whilst most people were saying it was an accident.

Anyway, whatever people think of David's motives now, he was seriously dangerous during this storyline and it only happened a year ago.  I'd leave my kids with Kylie over David any day!

----------

maidmarian (11-12-2014), parkerman (11-12-2014), Perdita (11-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Forgot about the pillow ...  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014), tammyy2j (14-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> Forgot about the pillow ...


It's easily done.  :Smile:

----------

Perdita (11-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

I think David always went off the rails when he was feeling really insecure and threatened.  Maybe Max's dad Callum will push his buttons again which will bring Kylie back eventually ...  I still think Dave and Kylie are well suited and can make this work ...

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

They should have a social services building in corrie by the sounds of it. I think Sally is one of the few good parents on the street despite her snobish behaviour she has been consistant with her kids throughout, Anna and Eileen ok too.

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2014), mariba (15-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Very behind in episodes but just saw how horrible David was to kylie on Wednesdays episodes when she was reaching out for support

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Not always easy to give support when you are scared and don't really understand what the other person is going through.  David needs to get his head around Kylie being an addict and needs to get informed himself about what would be the best support for Kylie ... I would have dragged her to a doctor to get  help, but that is too easy in soaps

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2014), mariba (15-12-2014)

----------


## parkerman

Actually it's usually far too easy in soaps. They usually just walk into the doctor's and get seen right away. No need for appointments, no being told, "Sorry, can't do it today. Come back tomorrow." If only it was that easy in real life.....

----------


## Perdita

But at least it shows them getting help ... might not be a realistic time frame in parts of UK (or everywhere in UK)  but at least it might give good advice to viewers who are affected by the storyline ... as long as there is hope ....

----------


## parkerman

> But at least it shows them getting help ... might not be a realistic time frame in parts of UK (or everywhere in UK)  but at least it might give good advice to viewers who are affected by the storyline ... as long as there is hope ....


 Yes, I wasn't really disagreeing with the point you were making, i.e. that David should be doing more to help Kylie and maybe take her to the doctor.

It was a more general gripe I have about the way soaps in general seem to think that everything runs smoothly and you can just walk into the doctor's and voila she/he sees you right away or, like Tosh in Eastenders, put down a deposit in the morning and the flat's yours by the afternoon, no previous references, no bank check etc. etc. 

However, yes, I agree with the point you were actually making.

----------

Perdita (13-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie never turned to drugs during all the stuff with Nick and her splitting with David but does now because Max needs to take medication for adhd, it is rushed for her exit storyline

----------

lizann (15-12-2014), maidmarian (15-12-2014), mariba (15-12-2014), Perdita (15-12-2014)

----------


## swmc66

Kylie looked obviously pregnant on the sofa in her white jumper so spoiled scenes for me.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> Kylie never turned to drugs during all the stuff with Nick and her splitting with David but does now because Max needs to take medication for adhd, it is rushed for her exit storyline


Maybe it is the fact she had medication for Max that brought back her addiction ???

----------


## Perdita

> Kylie never turned to drugs during all the stuff with Nick and her splitting with David but does now because Max needs to take medication for adhd, it is rushed for her exit storyline


Maybe it is the fact she had medication for Max that brought back her addiction ???

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2014), swmc66 (15-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, I think it can just about be explained by the fact that she was very stressed and she had drugs sitting right there in front of her (the same as Peter would be more likely to succumb to drink when stressed if Carla had an open bottle of wine in the fridge).

----------

Perdita (15-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe it is the fact she had medication for Max that brought back her addiction ???


True but I'm sure there has been other medication in their house before, paracetmol is in every home and didn't Nick stay there too when he had the brain injury he had medications

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe those medicines don't have the same effect as Max's medicines

----------


## Perdita

They would not have the same effect, I am pretty sure nor would she have thought about them in the same way. I can imagine that the change in Max's behaviour awakened something in Kylie to make her think about drugs again ..

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

I've read that the meds for ADHD act like speed on the brains of those without the illness.  I guess Kylie, as a former addict, knew this so having the tablets in the house would have been an enormous temptation, especially given that she was so stressed at the time.

I think that paracetamol to Kylie would be akin to OJ to Peter - not a temptation at all as they wouldn't feed the addiction.

I agree it's a stretch that Kylie's addiction's never been hinted at before, but it's nothing compared to Tim forgetting how to read!  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (16-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> I've read that the meds for ADHD act like speed on the brains of those without the illness.  I guess Kylie, as a former addict, knew this so having the tablets in the house would have been an enormous temptation, especially given that she was so stressed at the time.
> 
> I think that paracetamol to Kylie would be akin to OJ to Peter - not a temptation at all as they wouldn't feed the addiction.
> 
> I agree it's a stretch that Kylie's addiction's never been hinted at before, but it's nothing compared to Tim forgetting how to read!


I didnt know that abt ADHD meds Dazzle.
I suppose it explains why they decided to
give Max the condition - with no apparent
symptoms previously . So they could write
Kylies exit by making easier for her to
become an addict again.
No wonder people get strange ideas abt
medical condtions they have no experience
of. Not very responsible of SWs!

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> I've read that the meds for ADHD act like speed on the brains of those without the illness.  I guess Kylie, as a former addict, knew this so having the tablets in the house would have been an enormous temptation, especially given that she was so stressed at the time.
> 
> I think that paracetamol to Kylie would be akin to OJ to Peter - not a temptation at all as they wouldn't feed the addiction.
> 
> I agree it's a stretch that Kylie's addiction's never been hinted at before, but it's nothing compared to Tim forgetting how to read!


I didnt know that abt ADHD meds Dazzle.
I suppose it explains why they decided to
give Max the condition - with no apparent
symptoms previously . So they could write
Kylies exit by making easier for her to
become an addict again.
No wonder people get strange ideas abt
medical condtions they have no experience
of. Not very responsible of SWs!

----------


## Perdita

They are probably hoping that people will realise that this is fiction and not necessarily true to life in every way .... but I can see where some viewers might get the wrong idea

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014), tammyy2j (16-12-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I wish her drug past was spoken about more before this storyline started

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014), lizann (16-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> They are probably hoping that people will realise that this is fiction and not necessarily true to life in every way .... but I can see where some viewers might get the wrong idea


Yes - it is fiction and most viewers know 
that- apart from those who e.g. Send
Wreaths when a character dies.

But soaps give themselves such haloes
about raising public awareness on issues
and it must be difficult to make a text book
case interesting and all personal exoeriences
are different.
So.when people with no experience of a
 situation see a character with a specific
illness on tv they assume there may be 
a  some truth in it and that can  foster
misconceptions.
So a lot less pious twaddle from Priducers
 and a bit more accuracy in progs would
be nice.

----------

Dazzle (16-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> They are probably hoping that people will realise that this is fiction and not necessarily true to life in every way .... but I can see where some viewers might get the wrong idea


Yes - it is fiction and most viewers know 
that- apart from those who e.g. Send
Wreaths when a character dies.

But soaps give themselves such haloes
about raising public awareness on issues
and it must be difficult to make a text book
case interesting and all personal exoeriences
are different.
So.when people with no experience of a
 situation see a character with a specific
illness on tv they assume there may be 
a  some truth in it and that can  foster
misconceptions.
So a lot less pious twaddle from Priducers
 and a bit more accuracy in progs would
be nice.

----------


## Dazzle

It should definitely have been made clear in the script why Kylie started craving Max's meds.  I'm pretty sure it's not widely known that ADHD meds are stimulants to non-sufferers of the illness.  I didn't know myself until I did some reading around.

No wonder the storyline has caused so much confusion, and little sympathy for Kylie.

----------

Perdita (16-12-2014), swmc66 (17-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Paula Lane has spoken about how David reacts to Callum's true identity on Christmas Day.

Although David (Jack P Shepherd) knows of Kylie's drug-taking, the tipping point comes when he finds out that Callum (Sean Ward) is her dealer and her ex.

David catches Kylie and Callum.
Â© ITV

In an interview with The Mirror, Lane explained how Callum turns up at the house on Christmas morning when the news comes to light.

"David walks in just as Callum has a wrap of speed in his hand," she said. "He has made it look as if Kylie has asked him round to bring drugs.

"This is where it all comes tumbling down... Callum basically tells David that he is Kylie's ex, Kylie's drug dealer and Max's dad.

"At the end of Christmas Day, David asks Kylie if she has had a good day. Kylie thinks everything is okay between them again and she says yes. And David just replies, 'Good because that is the last Christmas Day you are going to have with your kids, so pack a bag and think about how you are going to say goodbye without upsetting them'."

She added: "There is this heart-wrenching scene when I am saying goodbye to Max, and I'm pleading with David but he just isn't having it, and he turns his back on me and I have to walk out."

The storyline will see Kylie leave the cobbles temporarily while Lane goes on maternity leave.

----------


## owenlee4me

oh please please let dAvid meet someone else, maybe the angel off the xmas tree, (a xmas miracle!!)  :Angel: and keep Kylie out,  :Thumbsup:  she is wooden and i wish i felt for her, but i don't she just does not convince me :Thumbsdown:  get rid

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street actress Paula Lane has welcomed a baby boy with her husband Tom Shaw.

The brunette beauty - who left the cobbles on Christmas Day for a break from the soap - announced her happy news on Twitter.

The 28-year-old, who plays Kylie Platt in the ITV1 show, wrote: "Our world is complete - we finished off a momentous year with the arrival of our beautiful baby boy on NYE!!!!"

Paula, who has appeared on the long-running soap since 2010, was immediately showered with congratulations messages from her Corrie crew.

The soap's main site posted: "Many congratulations to Coronation Street's Paula Lane, who plays Kylie Platt. Paula gave birth last night to a baby boy, on New Year's Eve."

Her co-star Catherine Tyldesley, who is currently expecting her first child, tweeted: "Massive congrats guys!!! Lots of love!! I'm cooking him a little pal as we speak ;-) xxx"


And fellow Corrie actress Debbie Rush, who plays Anna Windass, wrote: "Massive congratulations to lane-paula and SirTomShaw on the birth of your baby boy. What a way to start the year! Sending much love xxxxx"

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2015), lizann (02-01-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2015), swmc66 (02-01-2015), tammyy2j (02-01-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Didi i hear David say Kylie abandoned her kids?

----------

parkerman (02-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Didi i hear David say Kylie abandoned her kids?


which is true even if david did kick her out she could have stayed near the kids or visited them

----------


## lizann

> Didi i hear David say Kylie abandoned her kids?


which is true even if david did kick her out she could have stayed near the kids or visited them

----------


## parkerman

> Didi i hear David say Kylie abandoned her kids?


Yes. David kicked her out, told her she mustn't have anything more to do with the kids then wondered why she didn't come back for the doctor's appointment. Doh!

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2015), maidmarian (02-01-2015), swmc66 (03-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes. David kicked her out, told her she mustn't have anything more to do with the kids then wondered why she didn't come back for the doctor's appointment. Doh!


whether she lives with david and the kids or not she could come and see them and attend the doctor visit for max 

when kylie kicked david out over nick's crash and her affair, david keep pestering her to see the kids, kylie has not rang or checked to see if her kids are ok 

this storyline for paula's maternity leave just shows that kylie isn't that real maternal and don't care for her kids i believe

----------


## lizann

> Yes. David kicked her out, told her she mustn't have anything more to do with the kids then wondered why she didn't come back for the doctor's appointment. Doh!


whether she lives with david and the kids or not she could come and see them and attend the doctor visit for max 

when kylie kicked david out over nick's crash and her affair, david keep pestering her to see the kids, kylie has not rang or checked to see if her kids are ok 

this storyline for paula's maternity leave just shows that kylie isn't that real maternal and don't care for her kids i believe

----------


## Dazzle

> whether she lives with david and the kids or not she could come and see them and attend the doctor visit for max


David made her feel that the kids would be better off without her though.  You could see that all the fight had gone out of her at the end - she felt utterly defeated.  Given that she'll be back in a few months, I'd hazard a guess that she gets clean, gets her spirit back and realises that David's wrong.

It seemed to me that she wasn't living with Callum, despite what he said to David, so hopefully she's already made a start in sorting herself out.

----------

swmc66 (03-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

kylie gets bored don't seem keen on being a full time mom her kids deserve better

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has said that Kylie Platt will need to clean up her act when she returns to the cobbles.

Kylie was at her lowest ebb when she left the Street at Christmas, as her drug-taking and secret meetings with bad boy ex-boyfriend Callum Logan led to the breakdown of her marriage to David.

Paula Lane as Kylie Platt in Coronation Street
Â© ITV
Paula Lane as Kylie Platt

The troubled character will remain off screen for the next few months as Paula Lane, who plays her, is on maternity leave after recently becoming a new mum.

When Kylie does finally return, it will be just as David and Callum have become embroiled in a huge custody battle over her son Max.

Speaking on ITV's This Morning today (January 14), Blackburn commented: "She's going to come back right in the middle of the custody battle and she'll come back realising that because of her using drugs, because of her disappearing act, she might be losing Max forever. 

"So there's big stuff for her. She's going to have to get her act together, she really is."

David worries about where Kylie is.
Â© ITV
Max and David

Discussing other storylines, Blackburn revealed that there is another new character on the way as Roy Cropper (David Neilson) will befriend a fresh addition to Weatherfield.   :Cheer: 

This Morning host Phillip Schofield also asked Blackburn about recent press reports which suggested that Corrie is facing a 'ratings crisis'.

Blackburn said: "They've got to sell papers haven't they? Look, I think last year we were averaging 8 and a half million, 37%, which is way beyond our closest rivals. There was no crisis - there was just some brilliant storytelling."

----------


## Kim

I don't understand how Callum can possibly be a threat to David in a custody battle? Max barely knows him from Adam, he must have a relatively recent record for drugs and being violent and anything that David has been involved with the police for was years ago. David also has Gail etc to help out and Max has his sister with him while he's there. Didn't David also adopt Max at one point?

Convenient, very convenient.

----------


## Kim

I don't understand how Callum can possibly be a threat to David in a custody battle? Max barely knows him from Adam, he must have a relatively recent record for drugs and being violent and anything that David has been involved with the police for was years ago. David also has Gail etc to help out and Max has his sister with him while he's there. Didn't David also adopt Max at one point?

Convenient, very convenient.

----------


## swmc66

I thought that too but looks like he is only his stepson and Callums name is on the birth certificate

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought that too but looks like he is only his stepson and Callums name is on the birth certificate


I didnt think that Callums name was oncert but cant be sure. When the story
started I did pose the question as to
whether it was "legal" for a man
marrying a woman with children  could
just adopt the children without checks
on him and without reference to natural
father.
My reasons for asking were because of
how long and detailed the adoption
procedure is normally and also because
it seems to be accepted that some
paedos target single mothers with
children( not my concern in this case)
Those who replied seemed to think
it was ok! from their knowledge
and I "think" when it was said Callums
name not on cert.
It might be " soap legal" but still not
sure if its really legal and if it is seems
to leave loopholes in care of children!

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought that too but looks like he is only his stepson and Callums name is on the birth certificate


I didnt think that Callums name was oncert but cant be sure. When the story
started I did pose the question as to
whether it was "legal" for a man
marrying a woman with children  could
just adopt the children without checks
on him and without reference to natural
father.
My reasons for asking were because of
how long and detailed the adoption
procedure is normally and also because
it seems to be accepted that some
paedos target single mothers with
children( not my concern in this case)
Those who replied seemed to think
it was ok! from their knowledge
and I "think" when it was said Callums
name not on cert.
It might be " soap legal" but still not
sure if its really legal and if it is seems
to leave loopholes in care of children!

----------


## maidmarian

> I don't understand how Callum can possibly be a threat to David in a custody battle? Max barely knows him from Adam, he must have a relatively recent record for drugs and being violent and anything that David has been involved with the police for was years ago. David also has Gail etc to help out and Max has his sister with him while he's there. Didn't David also adopt Max at one point?
> 
> Convenient, very convenient.


Kim - just sent reply to swmc66 which
follows on from yr point.

----------


## swmc66

I thought he was adopted as i saw something on the internet saying adopted son Max. I just googled before and it it says stepson. Plus stuart blackburn said recently Callums name on birth certificate.

----------


## swmc66

On itv website is says Max is his adoptive son. But now we know callum is on birth certificate I dont know what that means legally

----------


## parkerman

The legal position as far as I understand it is that if Callum's name is on the birth certificate, he would have to give permission for David to adopt Max. If he doesn't, the matter would have to go to court. If the court rules that David can become the adoptive parent then all Callum's rights cease and David is recognised in law as the father. If David has not be legally appointed as the adoptive father then Callum has father rights.

----------


## maidmarian

> I thought he was adopted as i saw something on the internet saying adopted son Max. I just googled before and it it says stepson. Plus stuart blackburn said recently Callums name on birth certificate.


yes swmc - max is Davids stepson - because
he is married to Kylie maxs mother. Unless
the marriage turned out to be illegal for
any reason!

and yes according to storyline David did
adopt him. My query was really were
correct procedures followed and there
do seem some loopholes. But as we
know Soaps have their own legal
system.

Re Callums name on birth cert-
posters seemed to think not -
but Mr B. should know the latest
version!
we will just have to watch and
see what happens next !

----------

parkerman (17-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl.

----------


## parkerman

Yes, Max is David's stepson, as maidmarian says, but that doesn't mean David has legally adopted him. And if he hasn't then Callum is his legal father.

----------


## Dazzle

I can remember that David said he'd adopt Max but I can't remember it actually being said that the adoption had been finalised.  I guess it can't have been or the custody battle storyline wouldn't be going ahead.

Also, as well as Callum being Max's legal father, does he actually have a police record?  He may be known to the police but if he hasn't been convicted of anything can that be held against him in a custody battle?  We do know that David was convicted of pushing Gail down the stairs so he does actually have a record for violent behaviour.

I like the idea of this storyline and that nasty Callum apparently comes to love his son.  I think it has potential to be great viewing.

----------

maidmarian (18-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I can remember that David said he'd adopt Max but I can't remember it actually being said that the adoption had been finalised.  I guess it can't have been or the custody battle storyline wouldn't be going ahead.
> 
> Also, as well as Callum being Max's legal father, does he actually have a police record?  He may be known to the police but if he hasn't been convicted of anything can that be held against him in a custody battle?  We do know that David was convicted of pushing Gail down the stairs so he does actually have a record for violent behaviour.
> 
> I like the idea of this storyline and that nasty Callum apparently comes to love his son.  I think it has potential to be great viewing.


I think it just became assumed that adoptiin
took place - but theres so many loose ends!!
I know from friends experience that adoption
is a very long winded process -rightly to
safe guard children - and the child they
did adopt was not related to them so its
not exactly same situation .

You are right abt his attack on Gail. Also
round that time wasnt he on a rampage
of wilful/criminal damage on cars& 
phone boxes etc and attacking Ken!
Apart from everything else hes done
and got away with over the years.

So yes it would nice if Callum did
develop love and affection for Max.
Of course the SWs could always be
true to form and ret-con things
so that Kylie & Callum had married
and not divorced - so Max not Davids
stepson -a bit far- fetched but no
more so than other stories they've
done

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I can remember that David said he'd adopt Max but I can't remember it actually being said that the adoption had been finalised.  I guess it can't have been or the custody battle storyline wouldn't be going ahead.
> 
> Also, as well as Callum being Max's legal father, does he actually have a police record?  He may be known to the police but if he hasn't been convicted of anything can that be held against him in a custody battle?  We do know that David was convicted of pushing Gail down the stairs so he does actually have a record for violent behaviour.
> 
> I like the idea of this storyline and that nasty Callum apparently comes to love his son.  I think it has potential to be great viewing.


I think it just became assumed that adoptiin
took place - but theres so many loose ends!!
I know from friends experience that adoption
is a very long winded process -rightly to
safe guard children - and the child they
did adopt was not related to them so its
not exactly same situation .

You are right abt his attack on Gail. Also
round that time wasnt he on a rampage
of wilful/criminal damage on cars& 
phone boxes etc and attacking Ken!
Apart from everything else hes done
and got away with over the years.

So yes it would nice if Callum did
develop love and affection for Max.
Of course the SWs could always be
true to form and ret-con things
so that Kylie & Callum had married
and not divorced - so Max not Davids
stepson -a bit far- fetched but no
more so than other stories they've
done

----------


## swmc66

Corrie will rely on us not remembering the facts. But their website has said adopted son Max. Stuart Blackburn has just disclosed Callums name will be on the birth certificate so it all does not make sense. So lets see how this story unfolds.

----------

lizann (19-01-2015), maidmarian (18-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

wasn't max in care when becky got him and then kylie tried to sell him to her, i also thought david adopted max

----------

Perdita (19-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Max was in care and I thought David had adopted Max

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> Yes, Max was in care and I thought David had adopted Max


yes -so did I originally -but doubtful about
procedures.
then some posters seemed to think not
and thought I must be mistaken.

had a look thru old spoilers( cant do link)
and found a pic from Episode 8208 
titled" David Suggests adopting max"
but the general text has gone or
at least I cant find it.
I dont know whether more said on
screen or if it happened off screen
but not mentioned. I know u cant have
every minute detail on screen but
would have thought it quite an
important storyline.
Will have to wait to see how develops
or for anr pronouncement from Mr B!!

----------

Perdita (19-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

stuart forgets david adopted max now he has kylie gone and callum is around, silly mistakes by writers, fans are not stupid and forgetful

----------

swmc66 (19-01-2015), tammyy2j (20-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

Callum has been in prison, Kylie said so. He must also have at least a few cautions under his belt for drugs, the way he's been going on. Can't remember if he mentioned anything though.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I did think David adopted Max legally and formally too just like Leanne with Simon, I think it wasn't shown on screen but was mentioned maybe by Kylie or Gail

----------


## parkerman

If David has adopted Max legally, then Callum has no rights at all. None whatsoever.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015), lizann (20-01-2015), maidmarian (20-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> If David has adopted Max legally, then Callum has no rights at all. None whatsoever.


Im sure you are right-if it was legal.
Im not saying it wasnt -but it seems
to be vague or off-screen.
If the adoption was done apparently
correctly but it turned out the facts
on which it was based were incomplete
or "misleading" would there be any
comeback?

re above - there is a procedure called
" adoption reversal" but very rarely used
in UK.
Where a stepfather wishes to adopt a
partners child from previous relationship
the court does not have to take into
account the natural parents wishes unless
they have "parental responsibilty" .
If so CAFFCAS arbitrates.

As Callum not mentioned until recently
and prob only Kylie knew who father
was-hes not likely to have PR.
In general -I find it re-assuring that
Courts are involved in the procedure
as hopefully some safe guard for
children.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

So it sounds like if Max was adopted legally but without Callum's permission he might have a case (possibly with a bit of creative licence thrown in).  :Searchme:

----------


## Kim

> So it sounds like if Max was adopted legally but without Callum's permission he might have a case (possibly with a bit of creative licence thrown in).


Potentially, but I'm sure they'll just prefer to retcon it for the sake of the storyline and forget that the adoption was ever mentioned. 

I can't see how Callum can realistically have a case against David that's strong enough for it to get to the point that David could almost lose Max anyway. Biological father is all he has going for him. He's never paid maintenance, never shown an interest until now, when Max is at an age that he can understand what's going on if he's removed from the family that he's bonded with and his half-sister. Callum is single, as far as we know doesn't have the support network that David has, and has a criminal record that's probably worse (and more recent) than David's. How can he prove a steady income exactly? And there was a big point made when Max came out of care that the social services didn't want to see Max moved again - but that suddenly changes after Max has had a steady home for several years now, just because a so far absent biological father shows his face (and is probably playing games because he knows it'll hurt David. He must know that David is better for Max or else he and Kylie would have taken Max with them on Christmas day.)

I don't understand how any court could consider Callum seriously for anything other than access, and probably supervised access at that.

----------

parkerman (21-01-2015), sarah c (22-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't understand how any court could consider Callum seriously for anything other than access, and probably supervised access at that.


Probably not in real life but this is a soap!

Possibly some of Callum's family will crawl out of the woodwork to support him, and do we know the extent of Callum's police record?  According to this wiki page, he's only been to prison once for assaulting a judge.  Given that was years ago, and if he's not been charged with anything since (despite being a known drug dealer), a good lawyer may be able to paint him as a more reputable figure than he actually is.  Also, there's David's own sordid past to consider.

----------

maidmarian (21-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Probably not in real life but this is a soap!
> 
> Possibly some of Callum's family will crawl out of the woodwork to support him, and do we know the extent of Callum's police record?  According to this wiki page, he's only been to prison once for assaulting a judge.  Given that was years ago, and if he's not been charged with anything since (despite being a known drug dealer), a good lawyer may be able to paint him as a more reputable figure than he actually is.  Also, there's David's own sordid past to consider.


yes - they must have prepared some at least
plausible grounds for Callum to cite in
support of his case. It sounds as tho story
will run for quite a while and it couldn't
do that if it fell at first fence!!

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## swmc66

At least Max's dad will show some interest in him and care for him in some way. I have seen that make a difference to children. He would have only tried to contact his dad later and been disappointed. Let the boy decide if he wants to see his Dad and he will soon realise what he is. . My friends sons told social workers they wanted to see less of their dad after he applied for more access. My friend did not expect that but kids have their own minds and had reasonable grounds to limit access further.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), Kim (22-01-2015), maidmarian (22-01-2015), Perdita (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## Kim

> At least Max's dad will show some interest in him and care for him in some way. I have seen that make a difference to children. He would have only tried to contact his dad later and been disappointed. Let the boy decide if he wants to see his Dad and he will soon realise what he is. . My friends sons told social workers they wanted to see less of their dad after he applied for more access. My friend did not expect that but kids have their own minds and had reasonable grounds to limit access further.


I just hope that Max does get the option and we aren't treated to a scene of Max being taken away from David while crying that he wants to stay.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), tammyy2j (22-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I just hope that Max does get the option and we aren't treated to a scene of Max being taken away from David while crying that he wants to stay.


I should suppose part of the final answer
will include  Kylie. Shes written out at the
present but know shes coming back.

It depends when/ how and in what state.
She is Maxs mother and he will have
affection for her- no matter what.

She has got faults but has been made
worse just to facilitate her temporary
deoarture.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I just hope that Max does get the option and we aren't treated to a scene of Max being taken away from David while crying that he wants to stay.


I should suppose part of the final answer
will include  Kylie. Shes written out at the
present but know shes coming back.

It depends when/ how and in what state.
She is Maxs mother and he will have
affection for her- no matter what.

She has got faults but has been made
worse just to facilitate her temporary
departure.

----------


## tammyy2j

How did Kylie get Max back after Becky him got from care? I remember David and Kylie fighting with Becky and Steve for Max

----------


## parkerman

It's a long story! 

Kylie was awarded custody of Max in August 2010 but in October 2010, she went on holiday to Cyprus leaving Max with Becky and Steve. When Kylie returned she had a Greek boyfriend in tow and said she was moving to Cyprus permanently and taking Max. Steve and Becky decided to offer money to Kylie as an incentive for keeping Max. She agreed and demanded Â£20,000 for Max. After being paid, Kylie left Max at the Rovers and left for Cyprus. However, on the night of the tram crash, Max went missing and Kylie revealed to Steve and Becky that she had taken Max. Kylie demanded another Â£5000 for them to keep him. Becky managed to find the money by looting the Corner Shop safe and after being paid once more, Kylie left again.

On her release from Prison and return to Weatherfield, Tracy Barlow discovered that Steve and Becky had paid for Max and used it to gain custody of her and Steve's daughter Amy by blackmailing them. Kylie also returned again in March 2011, but this time engaged to David Platt whom she met abroad. David was unaware that Kylie had sold Max and believed Steve and Becky had taken him from her. Kylie continuously fobbed him off saying she didn't want Max and that he was better off with Steve and Becky. Steve anonymously reported himself and Becky to social services and Max was taken into foster care in June 2011.

In August 2011, Kylie decided she wanted Max back so she and David applied for full custody of Max and she visited him at his foster home in September 2011. The court granted custody of Max to Kylie and David and in November 2011, Max  moved into 8 Coronation Street.

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015), lizann (22-01-2015), maidmarian (22-01-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Wow!  Did you remember all that detail off the top of your head Parkerman?  If so, I'm impressed!  :Bow:

----------

lizann (22-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wow!  Did you remember all that detail off the top of your head Parkerman?  If so, I'm impressed!


good memory he has

----------

Dazzle (22-01-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Wow!  Did you remember all that detail off the top of your head Parkerman?  If so, I'm impressed!


good memory he has

----------


## Kim

The adoption was finalised. Skip to around the 6:30 mark:

http://youtu.be/vPNDZeINCd0

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2015), lizann (25-01-2015), parkerman (24-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Brilliant, Kim. Well discovered. 

Let's see how they get out of that one!

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2015)

----------


## parkerman

................

----------


## Dazzle

> The adoption was finalised. Skip to around the 6:30 mark:
> 
> http://youtu.be/vPNDZeINCd0


That's some good detective work there Kim!  :Smile: 

I wonder why none of us could remember that being said?

Callum will possibly try and get it overturned since it must have been done without his consent.

----------


## maidmarian

> Brilliant, Kim. Well discovered. 
> 
> Let's see how they get out of that one!


I tried to play the relevant part but the sound
was very faint and crackly and couldnt hear
what was said. I presume it was scene where
David is giving Lily her bottle and Kylie Audrey
and Gail are there.Could hear scene before&
after fine. I do use a mobile but dont normally
have problem with sound.
So found detailed spoilers in the thread for
23/09/13 on this forum. All it said on subject
is " David makes plans to have Lily christened
and to adopt Max" . I know spoilers aren't
the full episode. So I would be very grateful
if anyone who has played the scene could
let me know what was said & by whom.
Im finding this a very interesting storyline.
Thanks v much.

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## Dazzle

> So I would be very grateful
> if anyone who has played the scene could
> let me know what was said & by whom.
> Im finding this a very interesting storyline.
> Thanks v much.


It was the scene in the hairdressers where David was giving Lily her bottle as you said MM.  This was the relevant dialogue:-

David: "The adoption stuff came through this morning by the way."

Audrey: "Oh lovely!  That means Max is yours just as much as Lily is."

That's all that was said about the adoption.  The rest of it was about Nick being in a coma.

----------

maidmarian (24-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It was the scene in the hairdressers where David was giving Lily her bottle as you said MM.  This was the relevant dialogue:-
> 
> David: "The adoption stuff came through this morning by the way."
> 
> Audrey: "Oh lovely!  That means Max is yours just as much as Lily is."
> 
> That's all that was said about the adoption.  The rest of it was about Nick being in a coma.


thanks v much Dazzle. much appreciated MM

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

a

----------


## swmc66

It will be interesting if corrie choose to change the story and forget conveniently about the adoption. Some of us have bad memories!

----------


## lizann

> That's some good detective work there Kim! 
> 
> I wonder why none of us could remember that being said?
> 
> Callum will possibly try and get it overturned since it must have been done without his consent.


is his consent needed if kylie as the mother legal guardian consents also is callum on max's birth certificate as the father

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has returned to filming today (March 25).

The actress, who plays Kylie Platt on the ITV soap, has been on maternity leave since November.

Lane revealed her return on Twitter this morning, confirming that Kylie will soon be back on the cobbles.

Show bosses also released the first picture showing Lane back at the soap's studios in Trafford.



Lane and her husband Tom Shaw welcomed the arrival of a baby boy on New Year's Eve. 

Kylie's Coronation Street exit scenes aired on Christmas Day, as her husband David (Jack P Shepherd) kicked her out of the Platt house after learning that her ex-boyfriend Callum Logan (Sean Ward) had become her drug dealer.

David later regretted his rash actions, but he was unable to get back into contact with Kylie as she fell completely off the radar.

Kylie and David wonder what's going on with Michael and Eileen
Â© ITV
Kylie and David

When Kylie does return to Weatherfield, she will be shocked to discover that David and Callum have become locked in a bitter custody dispute over her son Max. Another surprise will be that Callum is dating David's sister Sarah (Tina O'Brien).

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn said in January: "[Kylie is] going to come back right in the middle of the custody battle and she'll come back realising that because of her using drugs, because of her disappearing act, she might be losing Max forever.

"So there's big stuff for her. She's going to have to get her act together, she really is."

----------

tammyy2j (25-03-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Why would Sarah date a drug dealer, is she thick. Don't answer that.

----------


## owenlee4me

> coronation street star paula lane has returned to filming today (march 25).
> 
> The actress, who plays kylie platt on the itv soap, has been on maternity leave since november.
> 
> Lane revealed her return on twitter this morning, confirming that kylie will soon be back on the cobbles.
> 
> Show bosses also released the first picture showing lane back at the soap's studios in trafford.
> 
> 
> ...


oh my g*d just when i thought corra could not get any worse, kylie is back, ohh so bored with corra, guess i can miss a few and still not miss anything

----------


## owenlee4me

> coronation street star paula lane has returned to filming today (march 25).
> 
> The actress, who plays kylie platt on the itv soap, has been on maternity leave since november.
> 
> Lane revealed her return on twitter this morning, confirming that kylie will soon be back on the cobbles.
> 
> Show bosses also released the first picture showing lane back at the soap's studios in trafford.
> 
> 
> ...


oh my g*d just when i thought corra could not get any worse, kylie is back, ohh so bored with corra, guess i can miss a few and still not miss anything

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has been pictured filming new scenes for the show following her recent return to work.

The actress, who plays Kylie Platt on the ITV soap, arrived back on set two weeks ago after being on maternity leave since November.


Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Paula Lane returns to film for Coronation Street

Lane was busy working on location in Manchester today (April 8) for scenes which see Kylie spending time with her old friend Gemma Winters.

Gemma was first introduced last year when Kylie revisited her past at the dodgy Dog & Gun pub.

In between scenes, Lane was spotted showing off her baby pictures with her co-star Dolly-Rose Campbell, who plays the role of Gemma.


Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd


Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Paula shows off her baby photos

Exact details of Kylie's return to the cobbles are still under wraps, but she is expected to reappear as Callum Logan and David Platt's custody battle over her son Max intensifies.

Kylie left the Street at Christmas as David kicked her out of the Platt house, furious after discovering that Callum had been supplying her with drugs. He later regretted his rash decision but was unable to get back in contact with her as she fell off the radar.


Â© Rex Features / McPix Ltd
Kylie will reappear in a few weeks' time

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn said in January: "[Kylie is] going to come back right in the middle of the custody battle and she'll come back realising that because of her using drugs, because of her disappearing act, she might be losing Max forever. So there's big stuff for her. She's going to have to get her act together, she really is."

In real life, Lane and her husband Tom Shaw welcomed the arrival of a baby boy on New Year's Eve.

----------

maidmarian (08-04-2015), tammyy2j (08-04-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I am not looking forward to her return. I hope Callum sticks to Sarah and does not still want Kylie. I am really liking Callum and hope they show a different side to him settling down on the street and giving up his drug dealing.

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's David Platt makes a drastic move that he may live to regret next week, fleeing Weatherfield with Max and Lily.

David heads to Liverpool with the family's passports and makes plans to leave the country, convinced that this is his only chance to stay one step ahead of bad boy Callum Logan following their custody battle for Max.

Here, Jack P Shepherd - who plays David - reveals the gossip on an eventful week for his character.

David will soon find out about Callum and Sarah's secret relationship. How does he discover the truth?
"David is on his way home when he sees Callum going in the Platts', so he gives them a minute and then he goes in, knowing Callum is upstairs. At first he plays along with Sarah, letting her think he doesn't know anyone's in the house, then he basically says, 'Look, I know he's upstairs'. 

"So Callum comes down, all arrogant, having obviously just decided to brazen it out. David's not happy and he throws Callum out, but Callum's cocky attitude to it all sends David into a panic."

Does David feel betrayed by Sarah?
"Yeah, but it doesn't really surprise him - nothing surprises him when it comes to Sarah. Obviously previous to this, he was beaten up by Callum. He never really told anyone exactly what happened, but he says to Sarah, 'You do know what he did to me?' She says yes, but along the lines of, 'Maybe you deserved it'. 

"Clearly what Callum's told Sarah is that he just gave David a bit of a slap, but obviously we know it was a lot worse than that. Sarah's not in on the whole thing. She doesn't know quite how bad Callum can be, but David thinks she knows what Callum did to him and that worries him even more."

Is David also still worried after Callum told him that he'd see him in court over Max?
"Yeah, it's really knocked him for six. He thought he had a chance with the mediation, but when it comes to something as serious as court, he doesn't think he'll have a leg to stand on with not being Max's real dad and Kylie not being around."

What makes David decide to flee?
"It's a last resort. He thinks he's going to lose Max anyway, so he might as well run away and try to get the kids abroad where no-one can take them off him."

What is David's long-term plan?
"He thinks he'll set up shop abroad, so he packs his hairdressing scissors, their passports and just goes. He hasn't thought it through properly at all, so he ends up in Liverpool trying to get a flight out of the country."

How does it go?
"It's very spur of the moment. He packs their bags, then they get on the train and just set off without really knowing what to do next. They end up staying in a hotel in Liverpool while David hatches a plan to get some plane tickets. But he has to wait a day or two to get tickets to where he wants to go and that's when Callum gets wind of what David's up to. 

"Max calls Callum because Callum's given him a mobile phone. He says he doesn't want to go away."

There's a point where David snaps at Max, isn't there?
"Yeah, Max doesn't want to go with David as he doesn't want to leave his dad. He says to David, 'I don't want to be with you, I hate you', which really hurts David because he'd do anything for Max. 

"But then David's temper starts getting the better of him and he takes it out on the kids. He shouts at Max and then Max starts to become a little wary of David, which is pushing him further into Callum's arms. David brings it all on himself really and turns Max away from him because he's feeling the pressure."

Is doing a runner going to make things even worse for David?
"Yes of course, but at the time David can't see this - he isn't thinking straight."

How does David react when Max disappears?
"They're in Liverpool town centre, so David is frantic as he tries to look for Max. He's pushing Lily round in the pram and he's getting desperate. He can't leave Lily to run looking for Max, so he's asking people if they've seen him and no-one has. He doesn't know what to do and he's about to go to the police, but then his phone rings and it's Callum. What David hears then is a real game-changer."

How badly will this affect David's chance of getting custody?
"It won't look good in court at all. All Callum has to do is tell his solicitor that David tried to jump the country with his kid so he would never see his son again."

How have the viewers reacted to David's custody storyline?
"They're all on David's side. I think everybody is - they want to see him keep the kids. Personally I want Callum to get custody of Max because it's more interesting. It would tip David over the edge and I like playing angry David. I think the viewers still like to see angry David every once in a while. I do like playing family David and the comedy David, but it's good to have a bit of both." 

How will David react if he loses Max for good?
"I think he'd take it pretty badly because he dotes on Max and has done since he came into his life. He's the one person who's been a constant for Max in recent years and who has always unconditionally loved him. Kylie left Max and before that tried to sell him, Callum's never had any interest in being in his life up until now, so David seems to want him the most. Losing him now would be devastating."

We know Kylie is back soon. Is finding her still on David's agenda?
"I think she's always in his thoughts, but at the minute he's pushed it to one side. His priority is the kids and that means him keeping hold of Max and him not going to live with his drug dealer dad."

----------

lizann (29-04-2015), maidmarian (28-04-2015), swmc66 (28-04-2015), tammyy2j (28-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Streetâs estranged couple David and Kylie Platt are going to fake a romance when she returns to the cobbles.
They have been apart ever since Kylie started taking drugs and then disappeared at Christmas.
But when she shows up in Weatherfield again, she makes it clear she wants to save her marriage.
And when she realises that they face losing custody of Max to his biological dad Callum Logan, she agrees to pretend sheâs been reunited with David in a bid to win the battle.
While David is happy to play the game, it soon becomes clear that Kylie wants a real reunion


After days of faking it on the cobbles, Kylie tells David: âIâm finding this really difficult, youâre being nice to me one minute and cold the next.
âWhen you kissed me, didnât you enjoy it just a little bit? Donât you want it to be like it was before? I wonât let you down again, I swear.â
Confirming the fake romance, David simply tells her: âItâs all a game.
âI canât risk it, three months time or a year, what will you mean then? There are two young kids at home depending on us.â

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2015), swmc66 (04-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's David Platt will fake a romance with his estranged wife Kylie in a bid to beat Callum Logan in their custody battle.

Ever since Kylie disappeared last year, viewers have seen David (Jack P Shepherd) face several problems with Callum (Sean Ward), who wants full custody of his biological son Max. 

David tries to assure Kylie
Â© ITV
Kylie and David will team up to win custody of Max

However, when Kylie (Paula Lane) returns to Weatherfield, the Daily Star reports that she will team up with David in a bid to stop Callum getting his own way.

Although the pair's reunion is only for show, Kylie will soon find her old feelings rekindled as she becomes determined to win David back.

After the former couple are forced to share a kiss, Kylie questions David over their future, but is left devastated when he tells her he can't risk getting back together.

David worries about where Kylie is.
Â© ITV
David risks losing Max to Callum

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn said earlier this year: "[Kylie is] going to come back right in the middle of the custody battle and she'll come back realising that because of her using drugs, because of her disappearing act, she might be losing Max forever. 

"So there's big stuff for her. She's going to have to get her act together, she really is."

----------

Glen1 (04-05-2015), lizann (04-05-2015), maidmarian (04-05-2015), swmc66 (04-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Hate sarah even more if that is possible

----------

chartreuse (05-05-2015), tammyy2j (05-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Kylie and Callum's drug habit and drug dealing would prevent them getting Max surely, David has to be the better choice as guardian for him on his own or with Gail staying in his house

----------


## sarah c

> Kylie and Callum's drug habit and drug dealing would prevent them getting Max surely, David has to be the better choice as guardian for him on his own or with Gail staying in his house


only if they've been caught and its on record I guess?

to our knowledge Kylie uses but has never been caught in pocession?

although Callum has been in prison but we assume it was drug related?

----------


## Dazzle

> although Callum has been in prison but we assume it was drug related?


He went to prison for hitting a judge apparently.  Not great when a fellow judge will be deciding the fate of his custody case, but perhaps better than being convicted of drugs charges...

----------

sarah c (06-05-2015)

----------


## sarah c

> He went to prison for hitting a judge apparently.  Not great when a fellow judge will be deciding the fate of his custody case, but perhaps better than being convicted of drugs charges...


hmmm I guess he must have been up in front of that judge for something in the first place? that could have been posession and he ended up hitting him?

----------


## Dazzle

> hmmm I guess he must have been up in front of that judge for something in the first place? that could have been posession and he ended up hitting him?


It probably was, but if he hasn't been convicted of any drugs charges I don't know if it'll be taken into consideration in the custody case.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: David Platt's dark past to be dragged up in court
Coronation Street bad boy Callum Logan will have a new card to play later this month when he discovers details of David Platt's evil past.
Upcoming episodes will see the two men go head-to-head at a tense custody hearing as they continue to battle for Max.
David (Jack P Shepherd) is hopeful that the Platts' relatively stable home life will work in his favour at the hearing, but he is soon left shellshocked when Callum's lawyer starts listing all of his past misdemeanours in front of the judge.
While David has no idea where Callum got the information from, his niece Bethany is responsible for letting the sordid gossip slip to him.
Sean Ward, who plays Callum, told All About Soap: "Callum's been grooming Bethany. He's worked his magic on her to the point where she doesn't even realise how much she's letting slip.
"She's told him about all the terrible stuff David's done in the past - the Ecstasy in the teddy bear, trying to kill his brother, pushing his mum down the stairs. It's like gold dust!"
Taken aback by how his case is suddenly going wrong, David soon makes matters worse for himself by losing his temper in court.
Ward added: "Callum's lawyer carries out this character assassination. It opens David's eyes to the fact he actually could lose Max and he really panics.
"David's just so wound up that he's coming off badly, even when the things Callum has done in the past are so much worse. Callum's happy with that - even though the judge has already said that it wouldn't be ideal to remove Max from his family home full time."

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2015), lizann (06-05-2015), maidmarian (06-05-2015), swmc66 (06-05-2015), tammyy2j (06-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

So Sarah Louise sticks with Callum and her and Bethany stay living with David as well

----------


## maidmarian

> So Sarah Louise sticks with Callum and her and Bethany stay living with David as well


Yes-its very unlikely in real life but in a soap
they need to be there for easy access for David
and another stage in story!!

----------


## maidmarian

> So Sarah Louise sticks with Callum and her and Bethany stay living with David as well


Yes-its very unlikely in real life but in a soap
they need to be there for easy access for David
and another stage in story!!

----------

swmc66 (06-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

He needs to chuck them out!

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2015), lizann (06-05-2015), maidmarian (06-05-2015), Perdita (06-05-2015), tammyy2j (07-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street airs Kylie Platt's return scenes this fortnight as she heads back to the cobbles to check on her family following the devastating fire at Victoria Court.

Kylie has been absent from the Street since hitting rock bottom at Christmas, and while she has since taken steps to turn her life around, it won't be easy for her to regain the trust of the troubled Platt family.

Here, Paula Lane - who plays Kylie - chats about returning to work at Coronation Street following maternity leave.

When do we first see Kylie again?
"You first see Kylie lurking on the Street - I had no lines. When I was reading it, I was thinking, 'Oh thank goodness, I don't have any scripts to learn!' (Laughs.) Kylie spots Bethany with Max and Lily. I raised the point that Bethany could be David's new girlfriend for all Kylie knows. This girl is pushing Kylie's children around, so I tried to make Kylie's reaction quite quizzical as she's wondering who this girl is."

Why has Kylie decided to come back now?
"It's because she hears about the fire at Victoria Court. You'll see that she's staying with her friend Gemma, who's sick of putting her up on her couch. Kylie is saying, 'I want to go back home but I'm frightened to'. 

"Kylie is aware that David has been looking for her for a long period of time now. It takes a while for her to pluck up the confidence to knock on the door of the Platt house again, because so much time has passed. But Kylie has got herself clean - she reveals that she's been clean for three months."

Has Kylie been with Gemma the whole time?
"No, she's been in London for a bit. I think she slept on Callum's couch for three nights, spent a few weeks with Gemma and then went off to London. Now she's back with Gemma again. She's a bit of a gypsy - she hops around!"

What is David's reaction when Kylie does eventually turn up on the doorstep?
"At first David is relieved that Kylie is alive, safe and well, but then the anger comes out. Kylie points out that David did kick her out, but he's angry that she just disappeared afterwards and there was no communication whatsoever. There's a lot of mixed emotions, but the way the scripts are written is brilliant. David obviously still loves Kylie, but he's still mad at her and they're very much torn at this point."

Does Kylie want to reunite with David?
"Yeah, she does. She wants her family back. She tells David, 'I'm clean now, I want you and the kids and we can make it right'. But I think David has got past that point, so it's quite heartbreaking for her really."

Does Kylie explain why she went completely off the radar?
"What she says to David is, 'You kicked me out, you said that I couldn't be near my children in that state, so what did you want me to do?' She does say that she's glad David did that, because otherwise she might still be on drugs or worse. Kylie is thanking him for making her see sense. 

"They've had to come apart and have that time away from each other, but it can only be a good thing because it has made David realise how much he loves her, even though he might not admit it at first."

How does Kylie feel about Callum's recent behaviour and the custody case?
"Kylie hasn't really been aware of what's going on. Obviously Gemma has known, but she hasn't told Kylie about it. Callum has got his feet well and truly under the table and he hasn't stopped since I've been away. As soon as Kylie hears that Callum has been on the warpath, the fight comes out in her instantly. She decides that she's not going to let Callum have her son."

Callum was only intended to be a short-lived character, so are you glad that Sean Ward's contract was extended in the end?
"Yes, it's fabulous - he gives such a different energy to the show. I think you grow on this show and just a little bit of experience on it can either make you or break you. With Sean, he's just grown so much from that first audition that I had with him. 

"We were on set the other day and our characters were just glaring at each other - like two dogs that could go for each other at any moment! The atmosphere and the energy that we have together is great. I'm really pleased that they've extended his contract."

Have you been watching the show feeling sorry for David?
"They've never been off, have they, the Platts? I've been talked about so much since I've gone, I wish I had a fee for every time my name was mentioned! (Laughs.) I've dibbed in and out of the show and I've felt really sorry for David. I think Jack has played it absolutely brilliantly. I guess it's not so easy when you have your bad boy role taken away from you, you hand the baton to somebody else and then play the doting dad. But I think Jack has taken to that really well and it's good that he never loses some of that bad boy quality as well. 

"Kylie and David are just fabulous together. I couldn't do this show without Jack, I really couldn't - and I wouldn't want to. I think that's what made the transition of coming back to work so easy, because I knew I was coming back to that family."

Is Kylie won over when Callum insists that he deserves access to Max?
"No, Kylie knows the workings of Callum better than anyone. He never wanted Max from day one, so why want him now? It's too late, really. 

"What's quite sad is that Kylie never thinks that she's a good mum herself. She doesn't necessarily think she deserves to have those children now either, but she knows they're much better off with David because he's so devoted to them. The story kind of becomes about David's fight for the kids, because Kylie knows that she can't just come back and suddenly say she wants them."

Is there a part of you that would like Kylie and Callum to get back together?
"Well, I've just read some scripts which had something in that had me gasping in shock. I won't say too much, but there's a game to be played and it's very, very exciting. Callum's weak spot is Kylie, and what's to come is very well-played..."

How do the other characters react to Kylie's return?
"Max is really, really excited to see Kylie initially, but then the consequences of her disappearance come to light and Max is quite cold towards her. Any time she tries to put any rules in place, Max's excuse is, 'You're not a real mum, when are you going away again?' He knows how to hurt her, really.

"Gail isn't happy either. When they first see each other again, Gail just walks in and Kylie's like, 'Hi Gail'. Gail replies, 'Hi Gail, after everything that's happened over the past few months?!' Kylie literally just waits for all of Gail's anger to come at her and she hides behind David a little bit.

"There's also tension between Kylie and Sarah, especially because Sarah and Callum have got this new relationship and Kylie is not too pleased. She tries to warn Sarah at first, telling her that she'll need a good counsellor afterwards! Sarah doesn't listen because she just wants to have a good time with Callum. It's great - I love Tina and we work really well together."

Are you hoping that Kylie and David do work things out?
"I'd love them to get back together, but then what happens is that after six months, you've had a happy marriage for a while and you want some drama to add to that. It's a fab partnership, though, and I don't think I'd survive without the Platts. I need to keep my feet under the table there really, let's be honest!"

Now that you've been back for a little while, does it feel like you've never been away from the show?
"Kind of! It was only a four-month gap. I think my last day was November 10 when I finished to have my baby, then March 25 was my first day back. It was a nice enough amount of time, to be honest. It wasn't too long for me to get too used to being at home - I just about had the skills left to learn a script!"

Has motherhood changed you?
"I guess it has, to be honest. I'm much happier, and also more chilled because you just have to be, otherwise you just drive yourself round the bend. It's a lovely place to be and I feel like I've achieved quite a lot. Being a mum is like the ultimate role, so I couldn't ask for more really."

Is Kylie coming back with a new look?
"Not apart from the blonde hair, which I was very lucky enough to keep. I didn't really ask permission! (Laughs.) That was my gift to myself when I left for maternity. With Sarah coming back and having quite similar hair, I thought they were going to ask me to change it back - but apart from that it's the same old me, really. 

"I didn't want Kylie to come back with a whole new wardrobe because it wouldn't be realistic. The delights of skinny jeans three months after having a baby are not great, lucky I managed to stick in the wobbly bits!"

Has it been tiring to juggle everything?
"God yeah! This job is relentless anyway, so it was always going to be a case of taking it day-by-day. You just have to try and keep calm about it. There's good days and bad days. Sometimes I'm in for 12 hours, sometimes I might be home by the afternoon. There's no real set routine but that's what makes it quite exciting."

Did you see Jack while you were away?
"Yeah, me and my husband and Tom went over for a night's stay at Jack's just after my son Arthur was born, which was really lovely. Jack and his fiancÃ©e Lauren came to visit us as well. 

"It's lovely to keep in touch outside of work. Me and Jennie McAlpine have had a couple of play dates, because obviously she's a new mum too. I also went to see Cath Tyldesley just after her son Alfie was born and she's doing really well too."

Do you know much about the year ahead for Kylie?
"They've eased me in initially, but it's going to get very busy. I've just signed a new 12-month contract, so it's going to be quite a big year. I'm going to have to really get my 'actress' head on and keep my two roles very separate from work and home. It's a massive year ahead, which is quite exciting and quite scary at the same time!"

----------

lizann (27-05-2015), maidmarian (26-05-2015), parkerman (26-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs David Platt goes in search of wife Kylie next week after a disastrous meeting with court officials.
The Weatherfield dad is left on the back foot when one of the court officials visits to investigate him as part of his custody battle for Max and things donât quite go to plan thanks to his meddling relatives. Determined not to lose the court case and Max to Callum Logan once and for all, David goes in search of Kylie.
When he turns up at Gemmaâs house she claims not to have seen Kylie. But as Kylie hides away inside, will David buy Gemmaâs story? Kylie will eventually return to the cobbles and Paula Lane, who plays her, says she knows she needs to face up to her actions.
She said: "Kylie is aware that David has been looking for her for a long period of time now.
"It takes a while for her to pluck up the confidence to knock on the door of the Platt house again, because so much time has passed. "But Kylie has got herself clean - she reveals that sheâs been clean for three months."
Asked what Davidâs reaction is to seeing her again, Paula added: "At first David is relieved that Kylie is alive, safe and well, but then the anger comes out.
"Kylie points out that David did kick her out, but heâs angry that she just disappeared afterwards and there was no communication whatsoever.
"Thereâs a lot of mixed emotions, but the way the scripts are written is brilliant.
"David obviously still loves Kylie, but heâs still mad at her and theyâre very much torn at this point."

----------

maidmarian (27-05-2015), swmc66 (27-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Jack Shepherd: Everyone wants David to fight Callum!
Before Kylie appears had David resided himself to the fact he was never going to see her again? No, he still carried on trying to find her, in fact heâs actually on the phone to missing persons when she actually turns up at the house. Heâs giving missing persons a description: five foot five, brown hair, brown eyes - and then he opens the door and sheâs there. Heâs like, âthatâs weird Iâve just described you.â
Whatâs his first reaction when he sees her on the doorstep?David doesnât say anything when he first opens the door. He just stares at her. Kylie then comes in and they have an argument.
Kylie says sheâs off the drugs, does David believe her? He doesnât. I think she is off them, but he doesnât believe her. He just doesnât know what to believe because obviously sheâs not been there for six months. She says she hasnât even been with anyone, but David doesnât know if sheâs been with another guy and heâs got bored and chucked her out. He doesnât know what to believe. So at the minute heâs just taking everything she says with a pinch of salt. As long as sheâs back itâs good for him with the court battle that heâs got on at the minute. Davidâs worried about Kylie and drugs because he doesnât know the full extent of what sheâs been doing while sheâs been gone for six months. Itâs all a bit of a grey area, she just says she was down in London for a bit and was with a mate so heâs still not 100 per cent whether sheâs off the drugs or not so they could crop up at any minute. Heâs worried.
Do you think David will ever be able to forgive her for just leaving without a trace? Yeah probably. I think itâll take time though because she has left him in a world of pain with bringing up both kids and still trying to work as well. Itâs been difficult for him but time heals wounds doesnât it, so maybe he can eventually forgive.
And what is Kylieâs reunion like with the kids? I think they are so overwhelmed they shout out âMummy, mummy.â And she gives them a hug and a kiss and says, âIâve missed you.â
How does Kylie react after she finds out the access Callum has to Max? Sheâs surprised, sheâs like, âWhatâs he doing here?â, because last time she was on the Street David was chucking them both out for doing drugs in the house on Christmas Day. So when she sees him in the house thatâs a big thing, let alone that heâs taking Max - thatâs really unusual. So sheâs like, âWhatâs going on?â and David says, âYou donât know do you? Heâs got access to him, itâs all your fault, he wouldnât have if youâd been here.â And she thinks itâs terrible. Kylie wants to start again as a family but David is like, âright, weâll pretend to be a family so that it looks good in court but weâre not a family. Iâm just doing this for the kidsâ. Heâs just pretending for the sake of the children.
Is David worried that he might lose Max if he doesnât get back with Kylie? Yeah, thatâs the whole reason why he decides to do that because he thinks heâs got more of a chance, he doesnât have a cat in hells chance of getting Max if heâs not with Kylie because at the end of the day heâs just a guy, heâs not Maxâs real dad.
What does Kylie say to David to convince him to give their relationship another go?Sheâs like, âPlease, please, please, please, please, please, pleaseâ¦ I wonât do it again. Please. I love you, I love you. Please, please.â Sheâs begging him. She doesnât know what else she can do.
Do you think David would consider it? Itâll take a lot more than just words. Again heâd have to really see that sheâs committed and means what she says.
How do Callum and Sarah react when they think Davidâs giving Kylie a second chance? Callumâs like, âAh youâre mental to believe her, sheâs crazy. Sheâs off her head, youâre mental as well.â Sarah is like, âUh we finally meet, youâre the cage dancer, the druggy.â And then Kylie is like, âWell you got pregnant at thirteen and you ran off with someone elseâ. So they have a slanging match â itâs safe to say they donât get on.
And how does Kylie react when she thinks David is giving her another chance? Sheâs over the moon, sheâs buzzing. Sheâs happy and then David says, âWhoa, weâre not completely back on track. Iâm doing it for the kids, surely thatâs obvious?â He tells her he canât do this anymore. Itâs destructive.
Do you think thereâs any chance now of David returning back to his darker ways? There should be, there have been lots of opportunities for him to do so but he hasnât as of yet. Everyone keeps saying to me on the street, âWhen are you going to fight Callum? When are you going to push him over?â And stuff like that. Callumâs not got his comeuppance yet. But hopefully he will.

----------


## lizann

does gemma know callum is going for custody of max and seeing sarah, she could have told kylie as they are in contact

----------


## Perdita

I am sure she would although I don't remember Callum saying anything to her on screen

----------


## Cheetah

I'm hoping that Kylie says that Callum isn't Max's biological dad - his mum showed Gail a photo of him at Max's age and he had very dark hair - like has now. I know it's possible but it would make an interesting turn of events - there hasn't been a DNA test has there?

----------


## Perdita

Kylie did put Callum on Max's birth certificate as his dad, I don't think there is any doubt that Callum is the dad as Kylie and Callum were an item then.

----------

Dazzle (04-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Corrieâs Paula Lane: I want to try my luck in Hollywood
Coronation Streetâs Paula Lane has admitted she dreams of leaving the cobbles to try her luck in Hollywood. And the actress - who plays Kylie Platt - says sheâs likely to make the move before her son goes to school.
Paula says she wants to take the risk of trying new acting projects in both Britain and America, and would love to be part of a period drama.
She told the Sun: âI have made no secret of the fact that, one day, potentially, I would like to go on and do something else, put a period costume on. âIâm not that comfortable with the celebrity world and I was always used to being a jobbing actress.
If Jack was to leave, for example, I would quite possibly follow him out the door. âWeâre Team Platt. I feel I belong with the Platt family and canât imagine where I would stand elsewhere on the Street.
âThere can be life after Coronation Street â Iâd gladly take the careers of Suranne Jones, Sarah Lancashire or Katherine Kelly in a heartbeat.
âI am a homebird, but before Arthur starts school, Iâd love to go over the pond to Hollywood. âI would rather take the jump and see what happens, than stay on Corrie because it feels safe. You only get one life and if you donât try, youâll never know...â


_I guess the Platts won't be a happy family unit for years to come then ...._

----------

maidmarian (08-06-2015), parkerman (08-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane is keen for her character Kylie Platt to get back into fans' good books.

Kylie recently returned to screens following a five-month absence and vowed to move on from recent troubles by getting her life back on track.

Viewers saw Kylie start taking drugs late last year after she reconnected with her old flame Callum Logan, but she has managed to get clean again during her time away from Weatherfield.

Speaking on ITV's Lorraine today (June 17) about the reaction to Kylie, Lane commented: "I guess the audience do love her. They love to hate her, they hate to love her. I think it's just a constant pull where she lets the audience down in a way, and that's what challenges me.

"I was in a way quite shocked with the whole drugs storyline. I thought, 'Crikey, can they forgive her another time - especially after the affair with Nick?' There's been so much going on, but you have to go with it because it is make-believe.

"I just hope they are able to forgive her really, because I did feel missed with the amount of tweets that I got and messages that would just say, 'We want you back, we really miss you'. It's very flattering."

Kylie's break from screens was due to Lane taking maternity leave. She welcomed the arrival of a baby boy named Arthur on New Year's Eve.

Referring to her co-stars Jennie McAlpine (Fiz Stape) and Catherine Tyldesley (Eva Price) also becoming mums, Lane laughed: "We had a crazy baby boom last year where everyone was just on the sly sort of saying, 'I'm pregnant', 'No I'm pregnant', 'I'm pregnant'! We were thinking, 'Crikey, what's going on?'

"But it's fabulous - it's like an exclusive club. You clock each other in the morning and you're secretly thinking, 'Wow I'm really tired' and so's the other person, but we just get on with it and we're so looked after here. 

"We are like a big family at Corrie, so we just take everyone under each other's wings and nurture each other."


_Nothing to forgive as far as I am concerned as the whole storyline sucks but that is not Kylie's fault, there must have been other plots to think of to introduce Max's dad than making Kylie become a drug user _

----------

maidmarian (17-06-2015), parkerman (17-06-2015), tammyy2j (17-06-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

> I'm hoping that Kylie says that Callum isn't Max's biological dad - his mum showed Gail a photo of him at Max's age and he had very dark hair - like has now. I know it's possible but it would make an interesting turn of events - there hasn't been a DNA test has there?


I can see a DNA storyline coming up, it's about to happen in Enders and we all know what happens if it's in Enders!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kissinger

> I'm hoping that Kylie says that Callum isn't Max's biological dad - his mum showed Gail a photo of him at Max's age and he had very dark hair - like has now. I know it's possible but it would make an interesting turn of events - there hasn't been a DNA test has there?


I can see a DNA storyline coming up, it's about to happen in Enders and we all know what happens if it's in Enders!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street star Paula Lane is keen for her character Kylie Platt to get back into fans' good books.
> 
> Kylie recently returned to screens following a five-month absence and vowed to move on from recent troubles by getting her life back on track.
> 
> Viewers saw Kylie start taking drugs late last year after she reconnected with her old flame Callum Logan, but she has managed to get clean again during her time away from Weatherfield.
> 
> Speaking on ITV's Lorraine today (June 17) about the reaction to Kylie, Lane commented: "I guess the audience do love her. They love to hate her, they hate to love her. I think it's just a constant pull where she lets the audience down in a way, and that's what challenges me.
> 
> "I was in a way quite shocked with the whole drugs storyline. I thought, 'Crikey, can they forgive her another time - especially after the affair with Nick?' There's been so much going on, but you have to go with it because it is make-believe.
> ...


who on earth misses Kylie, my goodness, she has the most miserable face, can she smile---- er don't think so

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street star Paula Lane is keen for her character Kylie Platt to get back into fans' good books.
> 
> Kylie recently returned to screens following a five-month absence and vowed to move on from recent troubles by getting her life back on track.
> 
> Viewers saw Kylie start taking drugs late last year after she reconnected with her old flame Callum Logan, but she has managed to get clean again during her time away from Weatherfield.
> 
> Speaking on ITV's Lorraine today (June 17) about the reaction to Kylie, Lane commented: "I guess the audience do love her. They love to hate her, they hate to love her. I think it's just a constant pull where she lets the audience down in a way, and that's what challenges me.
> 
> "I was in a way quite shocked with the whole drugs storyline. I thought, 'Crikey, can they forgive her another time - especially after the affair with Nick?' There's been so much going on, but you have to go with it because it is make-believe.
> ...


who on earth misses Kylie, my goodness, she has the most miserable face, can she smile---- er don't think so

----------


## Perdita

> who on earth misses Kylie, my goodness, she has the most miserable face, can she smile---- er don't think so


I have missed her and her smile will come back once family is settled  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (17-06-2015), parkerman (18-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Jack P Shepherd QUITTING Coronation Street? David Platt could be victim of villain Callum Loganâs plot
The soap actor revealed his contract was up this month just after the live shows...
Jack P Shepherd could be quitting Coronation Street.
The actor recently said his contract was due to be renewed this month right after the live show.
The actor may have let slip a major casualty of the Coronation Street live episode - David Platt himself.
Speaking to MirrorTV Jack revealed: âMy contract is up in September, after the liveâ¦,â and he seemed unsure whether he would sticking around only adding: âI think so,â when pressed if he would renegotiate a longer contract.
Does that spell bad news for the of the Platt family?
Jack said that David's family are âat rock bottomâ and no one is safe from evil drug dealer Callum Logan who has been on a reign of terror.
Kylie and David are fearing for their lives as well as their familyâs so how far will he go to protect his loved ones by putting himself right in the centre of danger.
Jack suggested that David was just as 'capable of murder' as Callum could be and after the villainâs threats to those that matter most he could take the law into his own hands.
Paula Lane, who plays Kylie Platt, added that for Callum: "It's just a game to him, he'll do anything, I don't think he even wants Max he's just out there as a toy to him."
In the lead up to the live episode Max gets hit by Nick driving a van, and decisions made after the dreadful incident will have big repercussions for the whole street.

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2015), Glen1 (15-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Who knew Kylie Platt would have the biggest moment in Coronation Street's live episode? With so much focus on her husband David's battle with Callum Logan, we were all taken by surprise as she struck the deadly blow that killed her bad boy ex on the night.

Corrie characters do tend to have a shelf life once they've committed a murder, but will that be the case for Kylie? Here Paula Lane answers that question and more in her first big chat since the live show.

How did you feel when you were first told about Kylie turning killer?
"I was shocked! I was shocked anyway about Sean Ward leaving, never mind that I was going to do the deed. I didn't feel too worried because I've always felt really looked after on the show and wanted here, so I didn't feel like it was a signal to say, 'Bye bye, you're going now'. 

"I was reassured that the storyline would allow more scope for stories for Kylie, so I definitely haven't been too worried about it."

So it will lead to even bigger drama for her?
"Yes, all I feel it provides me with is more drama and more stories to play out, so I can't wait. It's literally pushing the boundaries as to how long you can keep a character for after they've committed such a big crime. It will stretch the character and that's really flattering, the fact that they do see so much more material for her."

Kylie could also escape justice because there were so many others out to get Callum!
"Yeah, it could be any number of people. They've definitely painted the picture that there were a lot of people out to get Callum. Todd and Tony torched Callum's car, so that could put them in the frame. There are a lot of people who were accomplices, not just Kylie. Yes she whacked him on the head, but plenty of people wanted to!"


What would you say drove Kylie to do it?
"Kylie could hear shouting outside the house and she went in quite tentatively to gauge the situation, but then it escalated really quickly. Sarah got up to run to the door then Callum was on top of her. The first thing Kylie clapped her eyes on was one of the builders tools, a wrench, and in that split second she picked it up and hit him. 

"What she could hear from outside sounded so horrific to Kylie, so it was just spur of the moment when she saw him on top of Sarah. She hit him on the back of the head to get him off her. I don't think she intended to kill him, just to stop him."

Does she feel guilty in the aftermath?
"Kylie's just in shock. I think it's the most challenging storyline I've ever had to play out, I mean you don't murder somebody every day! I've had to play it very numb. Sarah is hysterical and crying whereas Kylie is more in shock, so I've had to strip it right back. 

"Kylie gives the game to David - it becomes his task to get them out of it. It's been quite difficult playing Kylie's numbness and shock. You won't see her crack until about 3 weeks' time."

Were you nervous about making the murder scene look real?
"I was really nervous, because Callum and Sarah were in the middle of a fight scene. We couldn't fully determine what position they were going to end up in, so I had to get myself in the right place. Sean's quite long, so I had to get my legs in the right position to be able to reach to hit him. You've got to trust your co-stars an enormous amount doing a live episode. There was a lot of trust between us all."

How did you feel about taking on the live episode in general?
"The nerves were okay - they bubbled away underneath. I trained in theatre so I know what it's like to go live. If anything this has really inspired me - I've been given such a fix and I absolutely loved it. 

"A lot of people said it would be the hardest thing I'd done, but actually having one script to focus on has been great. It's amazing how you really do retain it. I took it scene by scene and tried not to let it swallow me up. On the night I just tried to be in control and take it one step at a time."

Will we see a different Kylie moving forward?
"Yes, I think in a way something will have died in her too that night. Maybe a light has gone out. There's a haunting that's always going to be there and it's David who's got to try and carry her through. 

"But as the weeks go on, lots more things come into play. They start turning on each other, it just becomes one big crazy fight for survival and it's a mess."

Sounds like another great story! So will Kylie and David struggle to deal with the burden of their secret?
"They're trapped in the secret and it just escalates till they can't control it anymore. There are too many people involved - Sarah, then unknowingly Gail, the kids, Nick, their friends. Suddenly it's not just them covering up this secret, it feels like they're having to cover their tracks with half the street."

Marion visits Kylie and David
Â© ITV

Tonight's episode sees the police come calling at the Platts', asking about Callum's whereabouts. How do Kylie and David react?
"Kylie's so on the edge, but it looks like Sarah's going to be the one who gives the game away. Then Kylie's desperately trying to hold it together, for Sarah as well. Callum's mum Marion turns up too. That really gets to Kylie as she's a mum too. Seeing the worry on Marion's face really ramps up the guilt for her."

Just to be sure - this isn't the end of Kylie on the show, is it?
"No, there's a lot more to come for Kylie. This storyline is going to provide a lot of drama for the Platts. But morally if you kill someone in soapland there has to be justice in the end, so I guess I'll just have to see what happens. I think it's great that, like me, the viewers will be left wondering for a while!"


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> But morally if you kill someone in soapland there has to be justice in the end,


Except if your name is Tracy obviously.

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015), Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

id say paula will be leaving next year

----------


## Perdita

Shame ... I know thespians want to do different things but I wish storylines would be taken into consideration when they first join a soap ... such a shame to always break up families to accommodate an actorÂ´s departure   :Sad:

----------

maidmarian (25-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

It doesn't sound like Paula intends leaving yet though.  She's just had a baby so I'd have thought she'd be more likely to stay in a stable job for the moment.

I wonder if Tony will be blamed when it's discovered he torched the car?

----------

maidmarian (25-09-2015), parkerman (25-09-2015), Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> I wonder if Tony will be blamed when it's discovered he torched the car?


You mean the wrong person might be accused of committing a murder? Surely that's unheard of in a soap?  :Ponder:  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015), lizann (25-09-2015), maidmarian (25-09-2015), Perdita (25-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It doesn't sound like Paula intends leaving yet though.  She's just had a baby so I'd have thought she'd be more likely to stay in a stable job for the moment.
> 
> I wonder if Tony will be blamed when it's discovered he torched the car?


I always thought the actress Paula Lane was
very sensible and realistic about the acting
profession when interviewed -so would agree
about stable job.
But its been posted- as comment not in an
interview- that she and her husband are
starting an acting school so she would be
leaving.I dont know much.about her husband!!

Please dont start ROLFing - but the more
shocking revelation to me- was Jack P Shepherd
 was doing similar but not leaving( Academy of 
Two expressions)!!!

re Tony - probably!!

----------

Dazzle (25-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Please dont start ROLFing - but the more
> shocking revelation to me- was J Sheppard was 
> doing similar but not leaving( Academy of 
> Two expressions)!!!


I know you don't rate Jack P Shepherd, but he's one of the highlights of Corrie for me.  I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (25-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## Kim

> It doesn't sound like Paula intends leaving yet though.  She's just had a baby so I'd have thought she'd be more likely to stay in a stable job for the moment.


I don't think she intends to just yet, but I think she's realistic that while it opens up stories in the short term, in the longer term, her character has been given a shelf life. I only hope that they play it out when Paula decides to go rather than at a pace of their choosing. I do think that a prison sentence would be the only way to write Kylie out, as I don't think she'd leave the kids again after everything and I don't think they'd want David to lose them. It's prison or death. When the house of cards falls down, Kylie will probably say it was just her in self defence and go to prison, leaving the door open for her to possibly return in the future. A manslaughter charge is less of a corner to box a character into than a murder one.

As I said, I hope Kylie only goes on Paula's terms. This show should have learned its lesson (from Tracy) where turning popular characters into murderers is concerned, but Stuart Blackburn doesn't seem to have heeded it. First Rob and now Kylie. Perhaps it was another factor in his sacking. 

Fortunately on this occasion, for the character, it's forgivable - Callum was a baddie and not only that but he was attacking Sarah. I thought he would rape her. But most likely she'll still have to have some kind of punishment. It isn't EastEnders. 

I think Paula is more likely to want to leave than Jack, though. Paula is more of a Michelle Keegan type, whereas I think Jack is probably a Sammy Winward in that he's typecast in the role. Michelle hasn't had a problem getting other work, while we've heard nothing of Sammy. Jack also has more financial responsibilities than Paula; 2 kids with his fiancee and a child maintenance bill for a son with a one-night stand. He seems like one of those that's there for the duration. 

Paula did say in an interview when she was pregnant that she'd already decided when she'd go, but that the baby could change things.

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

:Smile: 


> I know you don't rate Jack P Shepherd, but he's one of the highlights of Corrie for me.  I think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one!


Yes - we will :Smile: 

Just to say its more disbelief than dislike!
Was probably ok when playing 10-12yr old
not but not mid-20s.
Also his family mainly Gail have to be
progressively dumbed down to
facilitate his being "comic" and to cover
their lack of concern!

In a small.street the neighbours would
be more involved! 

Im interested to see what KO does with
several characters inc.David?!

This isnt real life -if it was my main concern
would be a person of such uncertain.
temprament having care of children. Max
may get his meds on time but more to
child care than that!

So you will continue to enjoy the performance
and I will fast fwd -if nec. I might at some
future date give on Corrie -but it wont be
because of one character!

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Kylie Platt shows her cunning side on Coronation Street next week as she tricks Gemma Winters into thinking that Callum Logan is still alive.

The desperate Platt family are currently trying to cover their tracks after Callum was killed by Kylie in the show's dramatic live episode this week.

Things get worse for Kylie, David and Sarah on Monday as Callum's loyal sidekick pays them a visit, hoping for answers over his mysterious disappearance.

Gemma fears that dangerous Denton has Callum and wonders whether the Platts know anything. When her questions become increasingly awkward, a shaken Kylie (Paula Lane) slips out of the house for a moment and sneakily uses Callum's phone to send Gemma a text.

Although Kylie's text reassures Gemma that Callum is okay, Sarah later brands her sick for using a dead man's phone to get herself out of trouble.

Gemma gives Callum a fake passport
Â© ITV
Gemma stood by Callum through all his dodgy dealings

Wanting an end to all the drama, David disposes of Callum's phone in the canal and hopes that things can return to normal. However, with Sarah's tense mood already arousing concern on the Street, it seems that there's no chance of that happening anytime soon.

----------

Dazzle (26-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

paula contract up in may

----------


## Kim

Disappointed that it's always the cliche route of someone sending a text from the dead person's phone. Will Callum's mum be receiving flowers next? 

I think they'd be better off if they'd just chucked the phone in the manhole with Callum.

----------


## Perdita

> paula contract up in may


If she indeed leaves at the end of her contract, I presume that the truth will come out and she either gets sentenced to prison for manslaughter or she flees ... David and Sarah might get suspended sentences for perjury ...

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street news: Police quiz the Platts over Callum
The Platts are put under the spotlight in next weekâs Coronation Street as the police start investigating Callum Loganâs disappearance.
Of course David and Kylie know exactly where he is - under the annexe thatâs being built for Gail Rodwell!
Desperate to have the building work in the annexe finished, Kylie announces to Jason, Gary and Tony that sheâs going to spend the day helping them.
In the Rovers, Todd and Tony quiz Sarah wondering if sheâs seen Callum. Worried that Sarah might crack under the pressure, David steps in and tells them that Callumâs gone to ground and nobodyâs seen him.
Back at home Kylie stares at the concrete floor covering the body and breaks down in Davidâs arms, admitting that theyâll never be free of Callum as heâll be in their house forever.
Meanwhile the police call at No.8 and quiz David, Kylie and Sarah about Callumâs whereabouts explaining that heâs skipped bail. David assures them theyâll be in touch if they hear anything while Kylie and Sarah struggle to contain their fear.
Consumed with guilt, the girls wonder if theyâd be better off confessing all to the police but David insists they stick to their story.

----------

Dazzle (07-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that the Platts will do whatever it takes to cover up their killer secret.

The family have been trying to cover their tracks after Callum was killed by Lane's character Kylie in the show's dramatic live episode in September.

Episodes airing next week will see David forced to tell another lie when Gail overhears the tail end of an incriminating conversation between the pair.

The latest turn of events will unfold after Gail's garage party takes a very unexpected turn, as a paranoid Kylie believes she can smell Callum's rotting corpse underneath them.

Although a furious David implores Kylie to keep hold of her emotions, they are left with some explaining to do when Gail hears him mention a prison sentence.

Discussing how far the Platts will go to keep their secret, Lane said: "Oh I think quite far. It's just now about making sure that Sarah isn't the weak link.

"It's certainly not going to get out through Kylie. She can certainly keep it together for the sake of her children and she's not going to blab. I think she's got that under control and every day that goes by it's getting that bit easier."

Lane also admitted that while viewers are worried Kylie's killer actions could spell the end for the character, she is looking forward to finding out how the story unfolds.

She said: "I've had a lot of people concerned for the welfare of the character, saying does this mean that Kylie's going to go. They know there's going to have to be some sort of progression.

"I've had fabulous feedback from the live episode, people just saying they loved it and the fact that the story now continues is great.

"I wouldn't say I'm worried. I'm more intrigued about how the heck they're going to get me out of this and if they can. If they can't then it's more drama. There's scope for numerous different endings so we'll just have to wait and see what the writers come up with."

----------

Dazzle (04-11-2015), maidmarian (04-11-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

> Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that the Platts will do whatever it takes to cover up their killer secret.
> 
> The family have been trying to cover their tracks after Callum was killed by Lane's character Kylie in the show's dramatic live episode in September.
> 
> Episodes airing next week will see David forced to tell another lie when Gail overhears the tail end of an incriminating conversation between the pair.
> 
> The latest turn of events will unfold after Gail's garage party takes a very unexpected turn, as a paranoid Kylie believes she can smell Callum's rotting corpse underneath them.
> 
> Although a furious David implores Kylie to keep hold of her emotions, they are left with some explaining to do when Gail hears him mention a prison sentence.
> ...


I am not sure if my memory serves me right, but did Fiz's husband John STape not shove a body under concrete? I can't remember what happened to that story? So has this story line been done before? :Ponder: 

I just dont' get why, they did not own up and say how CAllum was strangling Sarah and KYlie helped her? 
The live episode was really good thou, and SArah acted her socks off!

I just wish the drains would block and it would be traced back, and we can watch KYlie knee deep in c**p trying to move Callum's decayed rotten body out, it could be screened after 9 o'clock.
Hey I should be a script writer!!! :Cheer:

----------

parkerman (04-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I am not sure if my memory serves me right, but did Fiz's husband John STape not shove a body under concrete? I can't remember what happened to that story? So has this story line been done before?
> 
> I just dont' get why, they did not own up and say how CAllum was strangling Sarah and KYlie helped her? 
> The live episode was really good thou, and SArah acted her socks off!
> 
> I just wish the drains would block and it would be traced back, and we can watch KYlie knee deep in c**p trying to move Callum's decayed rotten body out, it could be screened after 9 o'clock.
> Hey I should be a script writer!!!


Yes, John Stape buried Colin FishwickÂ´s body in the floor of Underworld before he claimed to be Colin and worked as a teacher

----------

Snagglepus (04-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

I had forgotten about Colin Fishwick.
Is he still there or was that all resolved.

----------


## maidmarian

> I had forgotten about Colin Fishwick.
> Is he still there or was that all resolved.


Colin dropped dead in John & Charlottes
presence ( after a beating by Ben Fiekding)
They were blackmailing him.!
John realised that he would be suspected
of murder so wrapped him in a carpet and 
buried him in concrete  under the factory.
He hadnt killed him -in fact.

About a year later there was problems with
drains!! John realised that the body would be
found and got a job with Owens digging gang.
He managed to move it - with Fizz's help and
put it in the canal. It was found and John &
Fizz were put on trial for murder.

Fizz had helped John to pretend to be Colin.
Also commtted fraud by pretending to be
Colins wife and claim the legacy keft by
Colins mum Joy - who John had" accidently"
killed!!

So short answer. - Body not still under factory!!

----------

Snagglepus (04-11-2015)

----------


## Snagglepus

Yes, it is coming back to me now. thanks.

----------

maidmarian (04-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Paula Lane has confessed that she feels more sexy since having her son.
Most women will see their body change after having a baby and Paula agrees, but she believes her figure has changed for the better. And Paula, who plays killer Kylie Platt in the soap, says sheâs never felt so sexy!
Paula explained: "Now I see my body image completely differently and I love it. I actually feel more sexy since having a baby. That might sound a bit crazy, but itâs true. âI feel more of a woman and Iâm embracing the fact that I have curves in certain places I didnât have before.
"Itâs changed my body shape for the better - clothes fit me now. Before Iâd be like: âWhy is this thing hanging off my hips?â"
The actress returned to work after just 12 weeks and was thrust back into the thick of the action as the Platt family took on Callum Logan.
That led to Kylie killing Callum and Paula admits there was a moment of doubt about her future in the soap.
She told the Sun: "I have no idea how the storyline is going to end, but Iâve been assured this is not an exit for Kylie. It does open up the door for other possibilities, though.
"I always think about the future. And of course I want to explore different avenues. Iâm not bothered about fame - Iâd rather have experiences, and Iâm not scared to take a risk.
"But on the other hand, Iâve got responsibilities now with Arthur, so weâll just see what happens."

----------

maidmarian (15-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

It'll be all change at Coronation Street next year as the show's new producer takes over, but Jack P Shepherd has played down claims that the cast are feeling nervous.

Current Emmerdale boss Kate Oates will be crossing the Pennines to run Corrie from January, sparking a flurry of press speculation about what she may have planned.

Shepherd, who plays David Platt, spoke to Digital Spy at the RTS North West Awards on Saturday (November 13) and laughed off recent press reports of unease behind the scenes.

Asked if the rumours are true, he replied: "No, not really - it's the same rumours that we hear whenever a new producer comes in. We hear there's going to be changes and then the producer gets in and says: 'Look, that's all nonsense.' It's the same every time. 

"One thing that made me laugh was when a report said Kate is going to ban cast from Twitter, but yet she's a producer at Emmerdale and they're all on Twitter and it's fine! 

"It's all obviously just fabricated in the papers, but they have to print something I suppose. I've only heard good things about Kate and what she's done at Emmerdale is great, so we're all looking forward to having her on board."

David and his family are currently at the centre of a major storyline, as they deal with the aftermath of Callum Logan's shock murder. 

Callum has been buried underneath Gail's granny flat at the Platt house, leaving fans eager to find out when he'll be dug up again.

Discussing the dark storyline, Shepherd laughed: "A lot of people are questioning if he's even dead! A lot of people think he got out down the tunnel into the sewers or something like that - and I have no idea. 

"I don't know when the big reveal will be. It could be next year, the year after, or it could be 10 years into the future - who knows? It's a story that they can obviously keep going for ages.

"Justice will have to be done at some point, but who goes down for it, I don't know. Gail could find the body or Jason could find it - the police might never have to find it. 

"If the police did find out, I'm sure they'd have to find some evidence for who actually put Callum there. Yes, it's our house, but we were having building work done at the time and a lot of other people on the Street didn't like Callum. There's a lot of different endings they could think of for that story."

With tensions running high, Shepherd also warned fans not to expect a perfect family Christmas for the Platts - no surprise there then!

He said: "We've just about finished filming Christmas now. I'm nearly always in the Christmas ep because it's David Platt's birthday. The Platts aren't the main focal point of Christmas, but we are in the episode and there's lots of turmoil. It's happy in some parts but not in others, so it's a mixed bag."

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Now that Kylie knows about Sarah's pregnancy she has a choice to make and David's not going to like it. We spoke to Paula Lane about what's coming up for the Platts.

Why is Kylie suspicious about Sarahâs behaviour?

Sheâs suspicious initially because sheâs worried that Sarah might be telling the police about the murder of Callum. She finds her on the phone and everythingâs a bit hush hush, so she knows thereâs something not quite right, she doesnât suspect itâs pregnancy though.

How does Kylie feel when Sarah tells her sheâs pregnant and that itâs Callumâs?

Really shocked and really hard to process in the beginning, obviously sheâs not pleased, itâs like another hurdle to cross now.

Will Kylie keep her secret?

Kylie does keep the secret, they hold it back and then Kylie encourages Sarah to tell David herself, so they go back to the Plattâs and reveal all.

Sarah seems to want a termination but Kylie seems to be against this, why?

Yeah, she sees that Max has no traits of Callum, and itâs not the babyâs fault that Callum is the dad.

Is there any element of Kylie that feels like Callumâs baby could somehow make up for his murder?

Yes definitely, she says âa life for a deathâ so when Kylie goes to the abortion clinic to get Sarah she says maybe this is our chance to make things right.

What does David say when he finds out his sister is carrying Callumâs baby?

Heâs not very happy at all, actually heâs furious she kept it from him, and he basically says that to her and says âthatâs it now we are doneâ.

How does Kylie feel when David walks out?

Upset mainly, she just wants to make it right she wants family peace again but it just wasnât expected for him to actually leave.

Is it Kylieâs support of Sarah that is causing problems in her relationship?

Thereâs wounds that have healed a little bit that any slight glitch could break it all open again and I think this is another test. David just wants him and Kylie on their own and now this is going to be a constant reminder of what happened. So her showing support for Sarah, he canât quite fathom that and he didnât realise she had that in her.

Does it scare her that Davidâs reacting so ruthlessly?

Yeah it does scare her, obviously sheâs aware that he has a past, and thatâs kind of the way he operates she doesn't know which way he can go sometimes.

Will she start wishing she hadnât encouraged Sarah to have the baby?

I think once they've got their head round it they just get on with and then they try to have a nice family Christmas.

How do you think Kylie is coping knowing sheâs a murderer? What is keeping her going?

Whatâs keeping her going is definitely her children Max and Lilly and Davidâs support, in his own way. As each day goes by it does get easier and easier, the annex is finished now and Gailâs tucked away in there so everythingâs healing a little bit.

Do you think viewers want Kylie to get away with it?

I do get the impression they want her to get away with it, but obviously itâs out of my hands.

Whatâs the best/funniest response youâve had from the public about this story line?

Itâs all just people saying âcareful of that wrenchâ or âwatch yourself with those toolsâ anything that implies me being a murderer really. Itâs been a very good reaction actually people were very impressed with the live which has been a great compliment.

Could it get any worse for the Platts?

I think thereâs always a scope for more drama with the Platts. they seem to like to throw a lot of drama at us. But as an actor that is great.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), Glen1 (15-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Congratulations to Coronation Street's Paula Lane, who is pregnant once again.

The actress revealed on Twitter today (January 15) that she and husband Tom Shaw are expecting their second child.

"News just in... The new addition to the Shaw clan will be arriving summer time and @SirTomShaw and I are thrilled! #doubletrouble," she wrote.

Last time Paula Lane was pregnant, she took a lengthy break from her long-running role as Kylie Platt in Corrie.

Could another hiatus from the cobbles be on the way for Kylie?

Paula and her husband Tom will celebrate their second wedding anniversary in May - having tied the knot at Leeds Cathedral in 2014.

Their baby boy Arthur arrived on New Year's Eve (December 31) that same year.


_I guess that her departure will be connected to CallumÂ´s body being found .... sadly more upset for David, Max and Lily_

----------

Dazzle (16-01-2016), maidmarian (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (17-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Congratulations to Coronation Street's Paula Lane, who is pregnant once again.
> 
> The actress revealed on Twitter today (January 15) that she and husband Tom Shaw are expecting their second child.
> 
> "News just in... The new addition to the Shaw clan will be arriving summer time and @SirTomShaw and I are thrilled! #doubletrouble," she wrote.
> 
> Last time Paula Lane was pregnant, she took a lengthy break from her long-running role as Kylie Platt in Corrie.
> 
> Could another hiatus from the cobbles be on the way for Kylie?
> ...


Opinions vary on Kylie - the character-
I quite like her!

I find the  actress Paula Lane an interesting
mix of talent realism& ambition!
Could do well long term -outside Corrie!

so I wish her and husband and family every
happiness!

What the SWs will do with the characters?!!
Could even write write preganancy into
script and make David the father!!!

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), parkerman (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), tammyy2j (17-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Opinions vary on Kylie - the character-
> I quite like her!
> 
> I find the  actress Paula Lane an interesting
> mix of talent realism& ambition!
> Could do well long term -outside Corrie!
> 
> so I wish her and husband and family every
> happiness!
> ...


Even more heartache then, leaving 3 kids behind when she goes on maternity leave or she might even leave for good ..

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## maidmarian

> Even more heartache then, leaving 3 kids behind when she goes on maternity leave or she might even leave for good ..


Or take them with her to visit Becky?

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Could even write write preganancy into
> script and make David the father!!!


Make David the father! Are you mad? He's her husband. When did any woman in a soap have a child by their husband?????

----------

Brucie (18-01-2016), Glen1 (16-01-2016), lizann (18-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016), sarah c (18-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Make David the father! Are you mad? He's her husband. When did any woman in a soap have a child by their husband?????


There has to be a first time for everything!! :Sad:  :Smile:

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), parkerman (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Or take them with her to visit Becky?


Would be a long long holiday and she would need to re-school Max  :Big Grin:

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Would be a long long holiday and she would need to re-school Max


All the ideas have practical difficulties- but when
has that stopped Soap SWs?!
Part of the answer will.depend on actresses plans?!

----------

Glen1 (16-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

Children only go to school in soaps when they are a) being bullied b) get ill and have to be picked up or c) when someone forgets to pick them up.

Other than that they can go away for weeks - even months - at a time and no-one notices or even cares.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2016), Glen1 (18-01-2016), Perdita (16-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Congratulations to her. However its hard on script writers when people have one baby after another in a short space of time.

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Congratulations to her. However its hard on script writers when people have one baby after another in a short space of time.


I think my practical sympathies would be reserved
for a small business with only a few employees
who have 2 seperate employees with close or
over lapping pregnancies.

Soap SWs routinely create unintended
 pregnancies with paterniity "issues" just to
 save bother of differerent sort of storyline
 and create a bit of publicity.

This is one actress -who tho important to Corrie-
Has 2 real pregnancies which spread over nearly 3
years. Its only imo but its part of SWs job to
deal with changes in the actors lifes??!

----------

Perdita (18-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> This is one actress -who tho important to Corrie-
> Has 2 real pregnancies which spread over nearly 3
> years. Its only imo but its part of SWs job to
> deal with changes in the actors lifes??!


Of course it is, but as stories are planned up to a year in advance any unexpected absences are bound to cause a bit of a headache for the writers.

At least with a pregnancy they get a few months warning. Sudden absences due to sickness etc must be a nightmare.

----------

Perdita (18-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I am sure the SW have started to create the Callum dead reveal story ... I think Kylie will go to prison , that way she will be written out with an option to return at some stage, if Paula wants to, the kids will stay with David and Gail, David and Kylie divorce, then David will marry Jenny Bradley and they will live happily ever after  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), Glen1 (18-01-2016), maidmarian (18-01-2016), parkerman (18-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> I am sure the SW have started to create the Callum dead reveal story ... I think Kylie will go to prison , that way she will be written out with an option to return at some stage, if Paula wants to, the kids will stay with David and Gail, David and Kylie divorce, then David will marry Jenny Bradley and they will live happily ever after


With earmuffs??!!

----------

Glen1 (18-01-2016), parkerman (18-01-2016)

----------


## Glen1

:Smile: Any thoughts  that Callum somehow survived and escaped seem to have gone ,would have been a good twist in the storyline imo. Either way,  how come David appears to be agreeing to Gail's underfloor heating wishes. His true to form character would have bought her a 18 tog duvet and electric blanket or a fan heater.

----------

maidmarian (18-01-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Any thoughts  that Callum somehow survived and escaped seem to have gone ,would have been a good twist in the storyline imo. Either way,  how come David appears to be agreeing to Gail's underfloor heating wishes. His true to form character would have bought her a 18 tog duvet and electric blanket or a fan heater.


I still think theres a small possibility Callums 
out there somewhere!!

----------

Glen1 (18-01-2016)

----------


## Glen1

> I still think theres a small possibility Callums 
> out there somewhere!!


Certainly hope so MM, would still allow Kylie /Paula to suddenly and mysteriously  leave on her own, with the option to return.

----------


## Perdita

> I still think theres a small possibility Callums 
> out there somewhere!!


Sean has said he is moving to Los Angeles to try his luck there which would mean he is not available to come back ... unless they cast a new actor of course

----------


## Perdita

> I still think theres a small possibility Callums 
> out there somewhere!!


Sean has said he is moving to Los Angeles to try his luck there which would mean he is not available to come back ... unless they cast a new actor of course

----------


## alan45

Paula Lane to leave Coronation Street
17:39 - 9 FEB 2016
Coronation Street actress Paula Lane is to leave the show after six years playing troubled Kylie Platt.
Paula will be at the centre of a huge top secret storyline which will be on screen this summer. She will finish filming as she goes on maternity leave in June.

She notified ITV of her intention to leave the show a few weeks ago, the producers and writing team discussed her exit at the story conference and came up with an exciting storyline for her departure which will coincide with the timing of her maternity leave.

Writers and storyliners are now working on the details of her dramatic exit which will focus on the climax of the storyline which saw Callum Logan murdered and buried under Gailâs granny flat in the live episode last September.
Kylie and David buried Callum in the manhole during Corrie's live episode
Producer Stuart Blackburn said:

âPaula is one of the most talented and dedicated actors I know and in Kylie she has created an unforgettable Corrie character.

"I for one will miss both the character and the actor and on behalf of all at Coronation Street wish Paula all the love and luck in the world and I'm certain that Paula's future will be full of continued success.â

Paula Lane said:

âThis has not been an easy decision for me to make. I have enjoyed every moment of my time on Coronation Street and learnt so much in the process.

"I have an amazing on-screen family who have become friends for life so this decision was not taken lightly. But sometimes you just have to follow your heart and I am excited about what the future has to offer both personally and professionally.â

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Whatever her exit, I hope David gets the kids, he loves Max and Lily and is a good dad

----------

lizann (10-02-2016), Perdita (10-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

*Coronation Street star Jack P Shepherd on 16 years as David, Paula Lane's exit - and the film he's made with Ben Price

The Corrie actor reflects on his history in Weatherfield and a new role away from the ITV soap*



For Jack P Shepherd, this is an anniversary week. He’s just marked 16 years on Coronation Street, which means that the 28-year-old actor has spent over half his life playing the role of David Platt.

“Yeah, I started Corrie when I was 12, so I’ve been David longer than I’ve been just Jack, so that’s weird,” he admits. “It is over half my life, but it’s not like I’ve spent the time in prison, do you know what I mean?”

You can get a lesser sentence for murder, though, I point out. He laughs, good-naturedly. “That’s true. But it’s a good job and it’s a nice life. Although I am about to do a night shoot from nine at night until six in the morning. Can you believe that?”

Ah yes, the dreaded nightshoots, this one set to feature yet more drama for the Platts, who since September 2015 have been concealing the fact that the corpse of drug dealer Callum Logan has been stashed down Gail’s manhole at number eight. But secrets (and cadavers) never stay buried for long in soapland and Shepherd doesn’t mind keeping irregular hours to tell the next chapter in his screen family’s saga.

“If it’s raining or snowing then people can get irritated. But if it’s dry and we’re cracking on and what we’re filming is good, then we’re usually in high spirits. Plus The Masters are on tonight, so we can watch some of that until midnight. We only have another six hours to go after that.”

Another chuckle, something that comes readily to Shepherd, but not so much to David, who has traditionally got by on sarcastic sneers and malevolent plotting. In fact, Shepherd even laughs when I cheekily note the amount of dead bodies dumped beneath Coronation Street landmarks, this latest being mere yards from where John Stape got rid of Colin Fishwick at the Underworld knicker factory.

“Well, soaps always have these type of things that get repeated. It’s real life but blown out of proportion a little bit. You’ve got to have some drama, haven’t you? We all share the same storylines: Brookside did it, EastEnders have done it too. So these things get passed around – whoever’s flavour of the month gets a body buried under their floor,” he jokes.

However, this latest cliffhanger plotline has proved to be bittersweet, seeing as it’s led both to a Best Actor nomination for Shepherd at this year’s British Soap Awards and the announcement that Paula Lane, who plays his screen wife Kylie, is to leave the show. Shepherd, though - who in his decade and a half in Weatherfield has already witnessed the departures of both David’s dad Martin and a previous incarnation of brother Nick - is sanguine about what lies ahead.

“If I come away with an award then that would be a bonus. As for Paula, it’s not a sad thing. She wanted to leave, so it’s not like they wanted to get rid of her. And obviously, she’s going off to have another child and be a mother for a bit. And then she’ll probably get back into it.”

But will he miss the relationship between David and Kylie? “Yes, they’re a good partnership. I’ve always said that. So it’ll be a shame when that goes. But there might be somebody else – who knows?”



Corrie itself has always thrived on double acts and just as important to David as his marriage is that sibling bond with Nick (played since 2009 by Ben Price), which has survived Nick sleeping with Kylie and David orchestrating a van crash that left Nick with a permanent brain injury (keep up! This is real life blown out of proportion, remember!)

And that David-and-Nick partnership has now taken a fresh twist with Shepherd starring in a thought-provoking short film called Taubman, written and directed by Corrie co-star Price. The movie, set in the near future, sees Shepherd feature as an officious bureaucrat who refuses to give a passport to a Jewish piano tuner (played by former Corrie star Ian Puleston-Davies).

As well as offering a timely allegory about such issues as asylum, immigration and freedom of movement, Taubman also gives Shepherd the opportunity to flex very different acting muscles to the ones he uses playing David.

“There’s a scene at the end where I have the tables turned on me and I almost start to cry. And because I’m so used to Corrie’s cameras not picking up the tears in your eyes, I felt like I had to give it the full guns, so that everyone could see it.

“When we’d done a take, I felt like I needed to go again. But Ben insisted that he’d seen everything he needed to and that I should trust him. And he was right. When I got to see the finished film, I was a bit speechless at how good it was.”



And was it easy being directed by big brother? “I really didn’t think about it like that,” he says. “It didn’t enter my head that he was my brother by day and my director by night. It just worked. And we had a lot of laughs making it. We’d finish work at seven in the evening and we’d cleared it with ITV to then rehearse the film at the studios until midnight. Then we’d go home and learn our Coronation Street lines and come back to do our actual jobs.”

So has it inspired him to follow in Price’s footsteps? “Not to direct. I’ve never fancied it. I think I’m too vain! If I was directing, I’d be wanting to say, ‘no, change places with me. I’ll do it. Watch what I do'.”

Of course, the current trend among stars of the Street is to temporarily leave Weatherfield behind and pursue outside projects – David Neilson, Les Dennis and Brooke Vincent among those taking on roles in the theatre. So will Taubman be the start of a break away from David Platt?

“Obviously, if something came about and it was too good an offer to turn down, then of course I would want to do it. And, as you say, there are a lot of people who are going off to do something else while not leaving the show. They’re coming back. So, that’s an idea.

“I have loved being at Corrie, but doing this film with Ben has opened my eyes. It’s been entered into film festivals, so if it does well, we could be at the Oscars.”

So might he be swapping the Soap Awards for the Academy Awards? “Well, there’s a slim possibility,” he says, with the David-style tone of a man with a plan. “But we’re not getting carried away!”

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...with-ben-price



I'd be very interested to see Ben Price's film starring Jack P Shepherd.  It also stars former Corrie actor Ian Puleston-Davies.  Here's another article about the film:

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2016-...onation-street

----------

lizann (11-04-2016), Perdita (11-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoilers: David Platt set for sizzling new romance as Kylie leaves Weatherfield?
Coronation Street's Jack P. Shepherd has teased a new romance may be on the cards for his character this year.
The 28-year-old actor has hinted that his stylist alter-ego David Platt could nab himself a new love interest when his wife Kylie Platt (Paula Lane) leaves the Cobbles this month.
Asked if he'll miss Paula when she bows out, he said: "Yes, they're a good partnership. I've always said that. So it'll be a shame when that goes. But there might be somebody else."
But, although he'll miss the chemistry he has with the brunette beauty on-screen, Jack is convinced Paula - who is leaving to have her second child - will likely return in the near future.
He said: "As for Paula, it's not a sad thing. She wanted to leave, so it's not like they wanted to get rid of her. And obviously, she's going off to have another child and be a mother for a bit. And then she'll probably get back into it."
Sarah is really struggling with the Platt's secret and the pressure is just getting too much for her
Meanwhile, as Jack celebrates 16 years on the soap, the handsome star is open to spreading his wings but is adamant he'll never turn his back on the show for good.
Asked if he would leave the programme temporarily to do other things, he told the Radio Times Online: "If something came about and it was too good an offer to turn down, then of course I would want to do it."

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Paula Lane has revealed that she and husband Tom Shaw are expecting a baby girl.


Paula is set to leave her role as Kylie Platt mere weeks before she's expected to give birth â but the planning is already under way.


"'I did have a tough labour with [son Arthur]," she told OK Magazine. "I was desperate to do hypnobirthing.


"I think I panicked â it was the shock of the pain, although you're not supposed to call it that with hypnobirthing.


"It was a full-on labour and it hit me like a ten-ton truckâ¦ This time around I am planning on being much more calm! I'm going into hospital."


Paula also opened up about her impending departure from Corrie, and why now is the right time to leave.


"If Kylie was a piano, I've played every single key on that board," she quipped. "I don't think you could do much more than she has done!"


She continued: "It has been a blessing of a job. I just knew I wanted to try my hand at something else. I'm hearing good things so I'm excited about the future."


Paula and her husband Tom Shaw celebrate their second wedding anniversary next month.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (12-04-2016), tammyy2j (12-04-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

I thought that maybe Kylie can be sent down for Callum's murder that way she will be out of the street for everrrrrrrrrrr, 
I am still waiting for Callum to show up, is this not what the plan is? thou of course if he does appear then she can't be charged with his murder, or he could kill her for trying to kill him?
Yea that's it, good story

----------

Perdita (12-04-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

I thought that maybe Kylie can be sent down for Callum's murder that way she will be out of the street for everrrrrrrrrrr, 
I am still waiting for Callum to show up, is this not what the plan is? thou of course if he does appear then she can't be charged with his murder, or he could kill her for trying to kill him?
Yea that's it, good story

----------


## swmc66

Hes definately dead

----------

Dazzle (13-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Jack Shepherd refuses to meet with Coronation Street boss
Coronation Streetâs new chief Kate Oates has been having meetings with the cast to discuss the future of their characters, but thereâs one person she just canât pin down â Jack P Shepherd.
The actor, who plays David Platt, says sheâs asked him to have a meeting with her but he knocked her back because he doesnât want to have an input in what happens to his alter ego.
Instead he trusts the showâs writers to come up with even more drama on the cobbles.
Jack explained: âOur new producer, Kate Oates, has tried to have a meeting with me but I said no, I donât ever want to chat to producers.
âI donât want to get involved in my storylines. I didnât want to go upstairs for that chat! I never want to go upstairs!
âI donât want the input, itâs their job to give me it. If I wasnât happy I would say something, but Iâm lucky enough to be part of the Platts and weâre always there or there abouts on screen.
âAny lines that donât sit right we change on the day, on the floor, but the writers know David a lot better than I do.â
Next week Jack finds himself in the thick of the action as Callum Loganâs dead body is finally discovered. However, Jack admits that the discover has come rather early.
He said: âWe first got told the body wouldnât be found for five years but itâs actually been 6 months. But it was always going to have to be a big reveal.
âThe story had run its course with us just looking shifty and nervous. We couldnât drag it out. Thereâs more drama in uncovering the body.â

ITV

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), parkerman (18-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Paula Lane waves goodbye to Coronation Street after filming final scenes as Kylie Platt
Paula Lane has waved goodbye to Coronation Street after filming her final scenes as former tearaway Kylie Platt.
The 30-year-old actress is bowing out after playing beautician Kylie since 2010.
The actress, who is expecting her second child - a baby girl - with her husband Tom Shaw, took a photo of her final time in the makeup chair at Corrie and posted it on Twitter with the words “last day on the street today! A whole host of emotions buzzing around right now! Last ever make up complete.”
And she marked her departure by sharing a photo on Twitter of the Platt family with the caption ‪#‎wearefamily‬.
She also shared a photos of her with her on-screen hubby Jack P Shepherd who plays David Platt, with the words “what will I do without this one?! @JackPShepherd88 ‪#‎soulmateofthestreet‬ ‪#‎K‬&D” and a photo of her walking along the cobbles for the last time.
Paula recently held her leaving party at On The 7th bar, which is located close to the show’s ITV studios with a host of co-stars including Helen Worth who plays her on-screen mum Gail Platt and Catherine Tyldesley who plays Eva Price.
Paula’s exit, screened later this summer, will focus on the climax of the gripping storyline which saw Kylie kill Callum Logan in a sensational live episode in September.
Kylie whacked her evil ex Callum over the back of the head with a metal wrench after months of torment for the Platt family
David returned home and helped hide the body under a manhole in the Platts’ garage, which Gail had converted into a granny flat.
She said previously: “This has not been an easy decision for me to make. I have enjoyed every moment of my time on Coronation Street and learnt so much in the process.
“I have an amazing on-screen family who have become friends for life so this decision was not taken lightly. But sometimes you just have to follow your heart and I am excited about what the future has to offer both personally and professionally.”

_Coronation Street_

Some of the cast have been filming a funeral scene and rumours are rife that Kylie will die ... as yet not confirmed though

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2016), Glen1 (22-06-2016), tammyy2j (22-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Another picture from PaulaÂ´s last day filming:

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2016), tammyy2j (22-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope she gets a good send off, unlike Carla and - it seems likely - Jason.

----------

Glen1 (22-06-2016), tammyy2j (22-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Hope they donÂ´t kill her off despite the rumours ... although that would probably be the only "good" exit they would write for her .. seems that the writers can only think of people packing their bags within 5 seconds of making the decision and away they go ... so sad  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2016), Glen1 (22-06-2016), tammyy2j (22-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hope they donÂ´t kill her off despite the rumours ... although that would probably be the only "good" exit they would write for her .. seems that the writers can only think of people packing their bags within 5 seconds of making the decision and away they go ... so sad


Prison or death are really the only way of believably parting Kylie from her kids.  I'd send her to prison in the hope Paula would one day want to reprise her role.

----------

lizann (25-06-2016), Perdita (22-06-2016), tammyy2j (22-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

i do not  think they will go for believable

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2016), parkerman (22-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Hope they donÂ´t kill her off despite the rumours ... although that would probably be the only "good" exit they would write for her .. seems that the writers can only think of people packing their bags within 5 seconds of making the decision and away they go ... so sad


I can't see her leaving her kids behind again so either death or prison likely scenario

----------

Dazzle (22-06-2016), Perdita (22-06-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Maybe she will take the kids

----------


## lizann

> Maybe she will take the kids


 then david without the kids, can't see that

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe she will take the kids


 then david without the kids, can't see that

----------


## Perdita

More and more rumours that Kylie is being killed off ... maybe by one of CallumÂ´s mates or even Phelan ???  In one way this would be the best, prison would be the only other viable option to write her out for a long time ... for the childrenÂ´s sake I would prefer her to be killed off, that way they donÂ´t need to see her in prison and Max would not get bullied for having a mum in jail ...

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> More and more rumours that Kylie is being killed off ... maybe by one of CallumÂ´s mates or even Phelan ???  In one way this would be the best, prison would be the only other viable option to write her out for a long time ... for the childrenÂ´s sake I would prefer her to be killed off, that way they donÂ´t need to see her in prison and Max would not get bullied for having a mum in jail ...


Would she fake her death to avoid prison for Callum's murder?

----------


## alan45

David Platt is to be left devastated by the death of his wife Kylie - just as the couple finally find happiness.

With Tony Stewart in the frame for Callumâs murder it looks as though David, Kylie and Sarah are home and dry.

However Kylie is uncomfortable about letting an innocent dead man take the wrap for a crime she committed. She suggests the family leave Weatherfield once and for all and put the events of the past year behind them.

But their excitement and future plans are cut short by Kylieâs unexpected death.

The details of how Kylie dies are being kept under wraps so viewers can watch the events unfold on screen.
It was very emotional to film the scenes knowing that I would never return and her death has huge consequences for David and all the family.
â Paula Lane

Kylieâs final episodes will air the week beginning Monday 11th July.

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have dropped a massive bombshell on fans, revealing that Kylie Platt is being killed off.

The popular character will meet a tragic end later this month in a devastating storyline twist that producers are keeping tightly under wraps.

Kylie's final week on screen begins on Monday, July 11, when she suggests to her husband David (Jack P Shepherd) that they should leave Weatherfield forever.

She makes the life-changing decision as she is no longer comfortable living on the Street following the months of turmoil caused by Callum Logan's murder.

Kylie Platt's Coronation Street exit promo
Â©  ITV
Unsettled by the knowledge that they've successfully managed to frame the late Tony Stewart for the crime, Kylie gets ready for a whole new life away from the cobbles with David and the kids. 

Unfortunately, their excitement and plans for the future are all suddenly shattered when Kylie dies unexpectedly. But how?

Paula Lane - who plays Kylie - teased: "It was very emotional to film the scenes knowing that I would never return and her death has huge consequences for David and all the family."

Coronation Street is already ramping up the tension by releasing this brand new stylish promo trailer showing Kylie packing her belongings into a car, but as the mood switches, the vehicle is revealed to be a hearse.

https://youtu.be/atFvwSxtqUU

Kylie's devastated family and friends can also be seen in the sombre footage.

While Kylie's death has been officially announced by the producers, Corrie won't be giving away exactly how she meets her maker until the episode airs.

Lane filmed her final Coronation Street scenes last month and is bowing out from the show of her own accord to pursue new acting projects.
Digital Spy


I am sorry to see her go but it is the best way to conclude the Callum murder storyline   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016), Glen1 (02-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

So it's official: Coronation Street's Kylie Platt will be leaving in a coffin.

We always thought that Paula Lane's popular character would either be heading to jail for Callum's murder or going on the run, but now Corrie chiefs have announced that she'll lose her life in a top-secret storyline twist.

Exactly what that story is won't be revealed until the episode airs later this month, but here are 9 of our early theories...

*1. Murdered by Callum's friends?*


Everything happens in the soap world for a reason. With this in mind, we can't help noticing that Callum Logan's friends are making a rather unexpected return to Weatherfield just in time for Kylie's final episodes.

Official spoilers have revealed that Callum's dodgy mates are back on screen next week. At first their only crime is causing hassle for Gemma Winter by demanding free food in the kebab shop. But could Corrie have actually brought them back for a much darker reason? If any of them found out who really killed Callum, we bet free kebabs would be the last thing on their vengeful minds...

*2. Phelan's next victim?*


Phelan may have won the Best Villain prize at the British Soap Awards in May, but he's got a long way to go before he matches Richard Hillman or Tony Gordon.

But with Phelan now taking the reins of Jason Grimshaw's business, could Corrie bosses have decided to put some blood on his hands at last? We've never put much faith in his dodgy building work in or around Weatherfield, so if a falling brick or roof tile suddenly strikes Kylie, we'll know exactly who to blame. And if there's one thing Corrie loves, it's an accidental death sending an unscrupulous male character on an even darker path.

*3. Knocked over by a car?*


It's the classic way to get rid of any soap character â a car suddenly comes speeding around the corner and knocks down some poor soul who's forgotten that pavements are there for a reason.

We do know that Kylie and David will pack their bags and get ready to leave the Street with the kids later this month, so could there be a road-related disaster at the last possible moment? Possibly, but if this does happen we'll be the first to moan about repeated storylines so soon after Cathy's brief brush with death.

*4. A murder mystery?*


Corrie bosses will have seen just how well the Lucy Beale saga worked for EastEnders, so could they have decided to use Kylie for their very own murder mystery?

If Kylie was mysteriously found dead with no explanation in her final episode, it'd be a much-needed watercooler moment to get everyone talking about Corrie again. 'Who Killed Kylie?' does have a certain ring to it.

*5. Could David snap*?


If there's one thing that's defined David's character in the past few years, it's his loyalty to Kylie. Well, apart from that Christmas when he kicked her out and caused her to disappear for a few months, but moving swiftly on...

Having put up with Kylie's dramas for so long, could we see Evil David make a sudden return and somehow be responsible for his wife's demise? An explosive argument between the pair that goes horribly wrong would provide high drama in the moment, and plenty of aftermath too as David wrestles with his guilt.

*6. A drug overdose?*


Drugs have always been part of Kylie's dark backstory and we've also seen her suffer a major relapse on screen, as she became hooked again shortly after Callum's arrival in 2014.

Kylie has thankfully stayed off the drugs ever since, but could the pressure of recent events see her succumb to temptation with tragic consequences? We'd hate to see such a grim end for Kylie, but it certainly wouldn't be out of character if the pressure becomes too much for her to deal with.

*7. A sudden health scare?*


Kylie's death doesn't necessarily have to be murder or a grisly accident. If Corrie want a quick and easy demise without too much pesky aftermath to deal with, poor Kylie could just be struck down due to a previously undiagnosed condition.

It'd certainly be out of the blue and a bit of a cheat, but some people â much crueller than us, we might add â might see it as karma doing its job after Kylie claimed a life herself.

*8. Callum returns?*


Some fans still haven't quite let go of the theory that Callum is somehow still alive, no matter how many times Corrie chiefs have insisted that he's simply not coming back. 

But could viewers be onto something? Sure, Callum's corpse was unearthed in May, but the first and most important loophole of soap is there to fall back on: we didn't see the body for ourselves. If Callum really is still out there, he could get the last laugh by vengefully targeting Kylie. Although we'd bet the shock alone of seeing Callum again could kill her.

*9. Fakes her own death?*


Corrie bosses have made it very clear that Kylie is dying and have even come up with a stylish promo trailer to drive the point home, so we have no real reason to doubt them. But it wouldn't be the first time that the producers have sprung a surprise on us, so could there be a final twist to this particular tale?

If Kylie really has had enough of the Callum cover-up, she could decide to fake her own death to get away from every single memory of the whole fiasco â including David. It'd be slightly harsh after everything he's done for her and it wouldn't make much sense, even by soap standards. But we'd really love to see a final cheeky shot of Kylie enjoying the high life in Barbados with her sister Becky, far away from the misery of life with the Platts...

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016), Glen1 (02-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Why have Corrie bosses released the spoiler that Kylie dies?  When will they learn to take a leaf from EE's book and reward us loyal viewers with surprise twists?  :Wal2l: 




> But could viewers be onto something? Sure, Callum's corpse was unearthed in May, but the first and most important loophole of soap is there to fall back on: *we didn't see the body for ourselves*. If Callum really is still out there, he could get the last laugh by vengefully targeting Kylie. Although we'd bet the shock alone of seeing Callum again could kill her.


We _did_ see Callum's body in the live episode.  If he were alive, him being the cause of Kylie's death is what would make the most sense, but I really hope Corrie bosses aren't going to give into popular demand and bring him back...  :Nono:

----------

Glen1 (02-07-2016), parkerman (02-07-2016), Perdita (02-07-2016), swmc66 (02-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Notice Gemma is smiling and others sad. Maybe that is a clue

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> We _did_ see Callum's body in the live episode.  If he were alive, him being the cause of Kylie's death is what would make the most sense, but I really hope Corrie bosses aren't going to give into popular demand and bring him back...


I've already given up on EE. I think that if Corrie brought Callum back that would be me and soaps done with!

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016), Glen1 (02-07-2016), swmc66 (02-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Notice Gemma is smiling and others sad. Maybe that is a clue


Well spotted!  I really hope that's not a clue that Callum's alive...  :Wal2l: 

I've just noticed Freddie's in the above publicity photos which I suppose means he'll be involved in the storyline one way or another.  Perhaps he mows her down on his bike?




> I've already given up on EE. I think that if Corrie brought Callum back that would be me and soaps done with!


I can't say as I'd blame you!

----------

swmc66 (02-07-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

Corrie could easily bring Callum back, its a soap afterall, even if it backfires people will still watch. In my opinion Corrie has been boring these last few years and is now just a really bad comedy show. Callum wasnt a great character but it would be a moment which would go down in history if he showed up alive. It would take some very clever writing ofcourse. I personally dont care how far fetched it is, I watch soaps to be entertained and shocked and Callum returning even though I think its possible would really shock me. I dont think it will tie in with Kylies exit but aslong as we have never seen his body since that night, they could always come up with something years down the line.

----------


## Dazzle

> Corrie could easily bring Callum back, its a soap afterall, even if it backfires people will still watch. In my opinion Corrie has been boring these last few years and is now just a really bad comedy show. Callum wasnt a great character but it would be a moment which would go down in history if he showed up alive.* It would take some very clever writing* ofcourse. I personally dont care how far fetched it is, I watch soaps to be entertained and shocked and Callum returning even though I think its possible would really shock me. I dont think it will tie in with Kylies exit but aslong as we have never seen his body since that night, they could always come up with something years down the line.


It would take some very stupid writing.

Not all of us find sensationalist drivel in our soaps entertaining.  There are plenty of other dramas on TV for that.  Soaps are meant to be a slice of real life - albeit nowadays they tend to be an enhanced version of real life - not fantasy.  The way the Callum storyline has been depicted it _would_ be fantastical to bring him back now.

Coronation Street is far better when it pays attention to characterisation and its 50+ years of history to tell stories we can identify with, not stunts and big twists that get people talking for five minutes and are then forgotten.

----------

parkerman (02-07-2016), Perdita (02-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/news...th-revelation/


Many not happy about this spoiler being released and quite rightly so ...

----------

Dazzle (02-07-2016)

----------


## alcapo11

> It would take some very stupid writing.
> 
> Not all of us find sensationalist drivel in our soaps entertaining.  There are plenty of other dramas on TV for that.  Soaps are meant to be a slice of real life - albeit nowadays they tend to be an enhanced version of real life - not fantasy.  The way the Callum storyline has been depicted it _would_ be fantastical to bring him back now.
> 
> Coronation Street is far better when it pays attention to characterisation and its 50+ years of history to tell stories we can identify with, not stunts and big twists that get people talking for five minutes and are then forgotten.


Yeah but atleast those twists get people talking, give me that over Kirk and Beth anyday. Corrie needs something (not necessarily the theory I mentioned) but something. Whether its a new family, a twist or simply a better balance on comedy and drama.

----------


## alcapo11

> It would take some very stupid writing.
> 
> Not all of us find sensationalist drivel in our soaps entertaining.  There are plenty of other dramas on TV for that.  Soaps are meant to be a slice of real life - albeit nowadays they tend to be an enhanced version of real life - not fantasy.  The way the Callum storyline has been depicted it _would_ be fantastical to bring him back now.
> 
> Coronation Street is far better when it pays attention to characterisation and its 50+ years of history to tell stories we can identify with, not stunts and big twists that get people talking for five minutes and are then forgotten.


Yeah but atleast those twists get people talking, give me that over Kirk and Beth anyday. Corrie needs something (not necessarily the theory I mentioned) but something. Whether its a new family, a twist or simply a better balance on comedy and drama.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah but atleast those twists get people talking, give me that over Kirk and Beth anyday. Corrie needs something (not necessarily the theory I mentioned) but something. Whether its a new family, a twist or simply a better balance on comedy and drama.


It needs better quality writing and storytelling and to get rid of the poorest actors; it needs the humour to be more subtle and clever; it needs character-led storylines instead of plot-led storylines where characters are changed willy nilly to fit more and more outlandish plots; it it needs to stop ruining formerly good characters (such as Gail, Eileen, Carla, Peter, Tina etc) with poor writing and/or over-exposure; it needs to pull right back on the murder storylines and stunts because the more often they happen the less impact they have; it needs to give Gail back her strong personality and Eileen her likeable personality; it needs to have proper repercussions for storylines instead of everything going back to normal within a couple of episodes.

It needs to stop giving so much screen time to Tracy!!!  :Angry:

----------

lizann (03-07-2016), Perdita (03-07-2016), swmc66 (03-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has revealed this heartbreaking first look at David Platt's final moments with his wife Kylie.

Show bosses have announced that Kylie will be sensationally killed off this month in a tragic storyline twist which is being kept under wraps.

While exact details of the drama to come are scarce, one thing's for sure - the loss of Kylie will affect David more than anyone else on the Street.

Needing closure, David decides to say his last goodbye to Kylie at the chapel of rest as she lies peacefully in her coffin.

David Platt visits Kylie in the chapel of rest in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

This is also the official final on-screen Corrie appearance for Paula Lane, who went above and beyond by agreeing to play dead for the tear-jerking scene.

Coronation Street bosses revealed Kylie's death storyline for the first time yesterday (July 2), confirming that tragedy will strike shortly after she and David decide to start a new life away from the cobbles.

The Platts agree that they need a fresh start after months of drama surrounding Callum Logan and his murder, but just as they're preparing to say their goodbyes, Kylie dies unexpectedly.

Corrie won't be revealing exactly how Kylie dies until the episode airs, providing an element of surprise for viewers when they tune in on the night.   *I  am not holding my breath!!!* 

Kylie's final week on Coronation Street begins on Monday, July 11 on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), lizann (03-07-2016), parkerman (03-07-2016), swmc66 (03-07-2016), tammyy2j (03-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I doubt it will happen but I would love Becky to come back for the funeral ...

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), lizann (03-07-2016), tammyy2j (03-07-2016)

----------


## chartreuse

Could anyone explain to me why David seems to be giving a fist bump? Is he hitting the hearse? Or is it just the camera angle?  Count me among those who would have found it better as a complete surprise/twist!

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

is phelan capable of murder, if he did discover kylie the real killer and she was going to confess maybe he would finish her off prevent jason returning

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), Perdita (03-07-2016), swmc66 (03-07-2016), tammyy2j (03-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> is phelan capable of murder, if he did discover kylie the real killer and she was going to confess maybe he would finish her off prevent jason returning


I have no doubt that he is capable of murder

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), TaintedLove (03-07-2016), tammyy2j (03-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

if max accidentally kills her as some on line chatter suggests copying enders that is poor stupid writing

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), parkerman (03-07-2016), Perdita (03-07-2016), tammyy2j (03-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> if max accidentally kills her as some on line chatter suggests copying enders that is poor stupid writing


Never thought of that  :EEK!:   Please, scriptwriters, NO NO NO  :Nono:   :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (03-07-2016), parkerman (03-07-2016), swmc66 (03-07-2016), tammyy2j (03-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am disappointed she is being killed off but it is the only way besides prison to part her from David and the kids

I wish the show had kept her death a surprise spoiler

----------

Dazzle (04-07-2016), Perdita (04-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Life for the Platts changes forever on Coronation Street next week, as the family are rocked by the tragic and unexpected death of Kylie.

Show bosses have announced that Kylie will lose her life in shocking circumstances, just as she is planning to leave the Street forever with her husband David (Jack P Shepherd).

The exact details of how Kylie dies remain a closely-guarded secret, but Digital Spy recently caught up with Paula Lane - who plays her - for some more hints on what's in store.

What made you decide to leave Coronation Street?

"I have made no secret of the fact that I never saw myself being in a long-running drama for the rest of my career. I was only contracted for six months which spanned into a year, then three years. It ended up being six years.

"I have had a whale of a time and six years is a nice amount of time to make an impact, but not be typecast. I was very conscious of that. It was sort of looming and time goes so fast in soap, so I thought: 'I am going to have to run and jump and see that decision through'."

When you told the producers, did you think Kylie might be killed off?

"I knew it was a possibility. When you say, 'I am going to cut those strings', the writers have free rein to do what they want with your character. I felt like I own a very much-loved character and that comes with consequences in a way, as they want a big impact exit. 

"It is what it is. My mum is devastated! But I am more than happy with the exit. Creatively I wanted to be able to play it, because I might never get to do it again."

How did the producers tell you about the decision?

"There were a series of meetings. From the off, it was said that Kylie might die and I went: 'Woah'. Then I sat down with the show's executive producer Kieran Roberts and he told me. 

"When he went on to explain how and why, I was sold because I thought: 'This is epic, you don't get to have that kind of exit every day and people will really remember it'. That's what you need, I think, so I am chuffed to pieces. I want to leave the audience wanting more."

Is it sad not to have the door left open, though?

"This is the thing - they were so complimentary to me and they didn't want me to go in the first place. But they have made it clear that they feel there are certain people who won't ever need to come back.

"Although you can never say never - of course it would have been nice to have the door open, but I hope I can go on to do other things. This is a great spring board and I can use all the skills that I have learned and there are many. I feel like I have been given so much opportunity here and I am so grateful for that."

Can you tell us more about the death itself?

"I'm not just saying this because I'm involved, but I don't think I've ever read an ending like it. A lot of the cast who aren't actually involved in it have also read it and have said it's something else. It's almost not Corrie, if you know what I mean - it's very different. 

"It's something that's never been done in soap before and I think the audience are going to get a real sense of shock and surprise - how a sudden death is. They're going to feel those emotions."

Is it one of the most shocking deaths in Corrie history?

"Yes. Without a doubt."

As Kylie has taken a life herself, do you think this is the ultimate soap justice?

"Yeah, and I have to admit that when they made Kylie a murderer, it was weird what washed over me. I did think: 'This means something quite big now'. It does change things for the character when there's a murder. Although I was assured that it didn't mean anything final for Kylie, you do then think that she - as a murderer - will be tarnished with something." 

Did that have any bearing on your decision to leave?

"I think it just reinforced the fact that they can do whatever they want to a character. And I still wanted her to be believable. There were so many parts of her that I'd played, that I thought it was time for me to wrap it up."

What was Jack P Shepherd's reaction when you told him?

"He was very laid-back about it, but it is heartbreaking really because I could have seen Kylie and David last a lifetime together. It is hard when you have someone you have worked with for six years turn round and say 'I am going and I won't ever be coming back'."

As far as Kylie's relationship with David is concerned, is this the best way for her to leave?

"Yes - the family now get a clear cut end. She'll forever be in David's heart obviously, but one of the best ways for her to go is not by choice. David has to try and move on if she is dead, whereas if she had been in prison or had run away, he would always be waiting for her. It will be a long process but will give him some great drama."

How is Kylie doing in the lead-up to her death?

"Kylie is struggling with the fact that an innocent man's name has been trashed, but David is alright with that. He says 'We've won' and Kylie says 'I would hate to see it if we lost'. 

"Gail has also decided that she doesn't want to be in the annexe any more, so it falls on Kylie and David to then take that room. It doesn't sit well with Kylie and it doesn't feel right.

"Kylie has this great idea that they will ship off to Barbados and start a new life together. You really see the old Kylie and David come back together - all that excitement, young free and easy. That was lovely to play, but all the crew behind me knew what was coming. We were building the audience up to crash them down."

Will you take any mementoes with you?

"I think it has got to be clean break - I don't think I am going to take anything. I have to put her in a box, literally. I think that is the healthiest option to do."

As you're currently pregnant, will you have much time off after Corrie?

"Yes, as much time as I am allowed, really. Of course it would be nice to have six months and then an amazing job comes up and all will be well, but we will wait and see, I am a big believer in fate and I think things will happen. I am also mindful not to jump at the first thing. It has got to be something very different from Corrie, but something that stretches me at the same time."

What would your dream job be?

"I loved Marcella. I loved the style, as it was really gritty. ITV has got some great dramas on at the minute, so you just have to see. Of course it's easy to say I would love to do something completely flipped from Corrie, like a period drama or sci-fi. 

"But it's a good time for drama - that is the impression I am getting at the minute. And theatre as well. I would love to do something quite local, even if it was Leeds or Manchester, so I am more available for home as well."

How are you feeling about having to play dead? 

"My mum's put a very weird spin on it: 'How strange that you're playing dead, yet you have a life in you!' I was like, 'Thanks mum. I'm only acting!' I guess it is a bit weird, though. I've never done it before. That's what I mean about being given a storyline like this. It's a new avenue, something different."

What's been your favourite storyline?

"They've all been pretty full-on, so it's hard to just pick one. I loved spending time with Katherine Kelly and being in her shadow when I started at Corrie. Then things got a bit more serious when Kylie slept with Nick and we had 'Is the baby Nick or David's?' thing. 

"The live episode was epic too. I have never felt exhaustion like it. I actually took a picture of myself before we did it, when we were in rehearsals. I think it's on Twitter somewhere. But I also took a private one that I've not put out there. It's me, after the live, when I'd taken all my make-up off. I just look horrific! The pace at Corrie really stretches you and I've really had to dig deep at times to get through it."

What's been your proudest Corrie moment?  

"I guess the live episode. The audience was completely oblivious to what me and Jack were doing logistically. We were full on running around the set with about 30 seconds to spare. It was crazy. And then all those millions of people watching. It was an unbelievable feeling and there was nowhere for me to go past that."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2016), Rice Christie (06-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> "I'm not just saying this because I'm involved, but I don't think I've ever read an ending like it. A lot of the cast who aren't actually involved in it have also read it and have said it's something else. It's almost not Corrie, if you know what I mean - it's very different. 
> 
> "It's something that's never been done in soap before and I think the audience are going to get a real sense of shock and surprise - how a sudden death is. They're going to feel those emotions."
> 
> Is it one of the most shocking deaths in Corrie history?
> 
> "Yes. Without a doubt."


That's all very intriguing and I really hope Kylie's death lives up to the hype!




> As Kylie has taken a life herself, do you think this is the ultimate soap justice?
> 
> "Yeah, and I have to admit that when they made Kylie a murderer, it was weird what washed over me. I did think: 'This means something quite big now'. It does change things for the character when there's a murder. Although I was assured that it didn't mean anything final for Kylie, you do then think that she - as a murderer - will be tarnished with something."


Kylie isn't a murderer though.  Accidentally killing someone to defend someone else is not murder.  Paula really ought to know that.

----------

Perdita (05-07-2016), tammyy2j (05-07-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> That's all very intriguing and I really hope Kylie's death lives up to the hype!
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie isn't a murderer though.  Accidentally killing someone to defend someone else is not murder.  Paula really ought to know that.


If she was to go to trial, it'd probably be trialled as manslaughter which is a form of murder, so while her intentions were to defend, she still ended a life which makes her a murderer, intended or not. 
She would probably get a lengthy sentence though due to the efforts gone to cover up the truth. 

Roy could have been done for manslaughter because he assisted in the death of Hayley. I'm not saying I agree, but under the eyes of a law she's a murderer.

----------


## Dazzle

> If she was to go to trial, it'd probably be trialled as *manslaughter which is a form of murder*, so while her intentions were to defend, she still ended a life which makes her a murderer, intended or not. 
> She would probably get a lengthy sentence though due to the efforts gone to cover up the truth. 
> 
> Roy could have been done for manslaughter because he assisted in the death of Hayley. I'm not saying I agree, but under the eyes of a law she's a murderer.


I disagree that manslaughter is a form of murder.  On the CPS website (on the page _"Homicide: Murder and Manslaughter"_), under_ "Definition of Homicide"_ is the statement:




> Murder and manslaughter are two of the offences that constitute homicide.


What I take from that is that homicide is the umbrella term that encompasses both murder and manslaughter, but that the latter two are separate offences.  So it's correct to say manslaughter is a form of homicide but not that manslaughter is a form of murder.  

Therefore, Kylie could be said to have committed homicide but not murder.

Anther relevant quote:




> Subject to three exceptions (see Voluntary Manslaughter below) *the crime of murder* is committed, where a person:
> of sound mind and discretion (i.e. sane); *unlawfully kills (i.e. not self-defence* or other justified killing)*;    any reasonable creature (human being);    in being (born alive and breathing through its own lungs - Rance v Mid-Downs Health Authority (1991) 1 All ER 801 and AG Ref No 3 of 1994 (1997) 3 All ER 936;    under the Queen's Peace;    with intent to kill or cause grievous bodily harm (GBH).


* "Defence of another" is included under the principle of self-defence according the the CPS page _"Self-Defence"_.

Therefore, in my opinion, murder and manslaughter are considered separate acts and, given that we know exactly how Callum's death occurred, Kylie can't be said to be a murderer.

That's not to say the police or CPS would believe their version of events of course, which is why they so unwisely panicked and covered up the death.

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/h_to_k/h..._manslaughter/

http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/s_to_u/self_defence/

----------

Glen1 (05-07-2016), Perdita (05-07-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

To add to my above post, I'm doubtful Kylie even committed manslaughter or would face any charges if she'd gone straight to the police _and_ if they believed her version of events.

From the CPS Self-Defence page:




> However, it is important to ensure that all those acting reasonably and  in good faith to defend themselves, their family, their property or in  the prevention of crime or the apprehension of offenders are not  prosecuted for such action.

----------

Perdita (05-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's official - Coronation Street is bringing back David Platt's evil side in the aftermath of Kylie's death.

Show bosses have promised that we can expect unmissable scenes next week, as David turns vigilante in an effort to avenge the loss of his beloved wife.

With details of Kylie's demise still tightly under wraps, we'll all have to wait and see exactly what's in store. But Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, is on hand here to offer some early teasers...

How does David cope in the aftermath of Kylie's death?

"It's mixed. He has his bad moments sometimes, usually when he is with the kids and it all falls apart for him. David is trying to look after them and keep them away from being sad. He's also trying to get the kids to think of Kylie in a positive light and remember the good times, but when they start bringing things up, that makes David very emotional. 

"But the rest of the time, he is putting on a bit of a facade that he is coping with it. He even goes for a drink in the pub and no one talks about it, as they all find it very difficult. So it isn't being dealt with.

"It's very clever, actually, the way it has been written and the two sides to David. He is also keeping himself really busy trying to make the funeral exactly right - anything but deal with the emotions surrounding Kylie's death."

How do the rest of the family react to the news?

"They are all walking on eggshells around David, because they don't know if he is coping with it. They are worried about him because he wants all of her possessions to be binned straight away. He says he wants them out and he wants to move on. 

"The rest of the family are thinking that is all a bit too soon. Everyone reacts differently and it's such a sudden death, so it hits everybody hard."

Why is David so desperate to find someone to blame for Kylie dying?

"It gives him something to focus on. He has always had this single minded streak and it gives him a reason to carry on. He wants to blame somebody for taking Kylie away from them. 

"Now David doesn't have anyone like Kylie to reign him in, so he is on the warpath. Everything was going great in his life and now he wants someone to pay for what happened..."

It sounds like the old David is back...

"He has always been there. The audience know and I know that it needs something like this to trigger a reaction and send him over the edge - and this is big enough for an extreme reaction."

How did you feel when you found out Kylie would die?

"I understand why they decided Kylie had to die, because if she had been left hanging around, in prison or in another country, then she would still be very much part of their lives in some way. She has left him before. 

"If she was in prison he would have had to visit her, even if it wasn't shown on screen. With a death, David has to move on in one way or another. A death makes it very final, so there is a different way for him to move on."

How does Sarah react when David breaks the news to her at the hospital?

"Well, Sarah is only just starting to recover from her breakdown. David was there for her and now it's Sarah's turn to be the strong one and she is really worried about him."

We know there's also a scene coming up where David visits Kylie in the chapel of rest. What can you tell us about that?

"Initially they weren't going to have Paula in the coffin, they were going to shoot it without seeing the body. But the director asked how we would feel about it and in particular how Paula would feel and she said she was prepared to do it. 

"So now you do see David talking to his dead wife and it made the scenes more emotional for me to play. He gets an extra chance to go and see her. They are great scenes where David says goodbye to Kylie for the last time." 

You've been open about wanting the return of bad David for a while. How do you feel about him coming back under these circumstances?

"I'm really pleased with the storyline, it warrants this type of story. We know David doesn't respond well under pressure. Certainly in a situation like this, he will go on the warpath and I am really looking forward to watching how it all plays out over the coming months. It is due to continue well into the autumn."


What's it like on set without Paula?

"It's weird. On her last day, she finished before the end of the day, so the scenes we did after she had left felt different. Even though I had been filming scenes post Kylie's death beforehand, I was still seeing her around in the green room and in some scenes. 

"That afternoon I had to film the first scene after she dies and she had literally just left for the final time, so it was really weird. I loved working with her. I didn't think I would miss her as much as I do, I'm always really blase about people leaving, but she has become a great friend. She was a big character within the Platt family and we all miss her."

What do you think the future holds for David without Kylie? 

"For now, grief and a desire for revenge. But in the long term, it will be interesting to see what sort of person he will become. He is a great father, so I do think that will be his focus for a while."

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (13-07-2016), swmc66 (14-07-2016), tammyy2j (12-07-2016)

----------


## Kissinger

death of Kylie a brain Heamorraghe?????????????

----------


## Perdita

These are the heartbreaking pictures showing Kylie Platt's final moments in Coronation Street tonight (June 15).



Life for the Platts will change forever when Kylie loses her life in shocking circumstances, just as she is planning to leave the Street with her husband David.

The exact details of how Kylie dies will remain a closely-guarded secret until transmission, but these new images offer an insight into how the tragedy will play out.

The pictures show a panic-stricken David rushing to Kylie's side, and then holding her as she breathes her last breath on the ground.

David in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Kylie's death will have devastating repercussions for those that loved her, but the harrowing plot also took its toll on the actors themselves.


Jack P Shepherd, who plays David, said: "When the cameras stopped filming, I couldn't stop crying  - the tears were very real. The script is superb, every word, every moment of the scene was exactly right. 

"They are the most moving scenes I have ever had to film. In rehearsal I just had to speak the lines and not look at anyone as I didn't want to let my emotions take over too soon."

Teasing the aftermath of Kylie's demise, Shepherd added: "David has to try and keep it together for the sake of the children but he wants to blame someone for what has happened. 

"He is angry at the world, he and Kylie were so close to having the perfect life and now he is a single dad and a widower. He is lashing out and behaving in a way which really starts to worry his family. 

"There is a lot more drama in the coming months as David struggles to come to terms with losing Kylie."

Coronation Street airs Kylie's death on Friday, July 15 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (15-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (15-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

omg, Clayton killed Kylie  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ath-reactions/

Lovely tributes and a short video of Behind The Scenes of KylieÂ´s death ....


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (16-07-2016), lizann (16-07-2016), parkerman (16-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

> omg, Clayton killed Kylie


 and david could kill him now, ironic callum's mate killed her

----------


## parkerman

> and david could kill him now, ironic callum's mate killed her


 And that the actor's real name is Callum!  :Ninja:

----------

alan45 (18-07-2016), lizann (16-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (16-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Brand new Coronation Street pictures show the dramatic moment David Platt catches up with Kylie's killer Clayton.

Heartbreaking scenes in Friday night's episode of the ITV soap saw Kylie (Paula Lane) lose her life in shocking circumstances, after she was stabbed by Clayton amid her attempts to help her friend Gemma Winter.

The aftermath of Kylie's death will see David (Jack P Shepherd) turn vigilante as he struggles to cope with enormity of his loss, but his grief will take hold in a terrifying way when he comes face to face with Clayton, who is now on the run from the police.

Full of anger and wanting revenge, David impulsively grabs a piece of scaffolding from the builders yard and pins Clayton to the ground.

Viewers will have to tune in to see how the situation unfolds, but just how far will David go to make Clayton pay murdering his beloved wife?

David and Clayton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

David and Clayton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

David and Clayton in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Coronation Street will air these scenes later this month on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (18-07-2016), lizann (17-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (17-07-2016), swmc66 (17-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street delivered some of the most heartbreaking scenes in its history last week when Kylie Platt died in her husband David's arms, after being stabbed by thug Clayton.

While we always knew that Kylie was going to meet her maker, the finer details surrounding  the dramatic episode and the weeks that followed were kept a closely guarded secret until transmission. Now her death has aired on screen, here are five of the biggest spoilers for what happens in the aftermath: 

1. David vows revenge on Clayton


There have been so many references to his dark side recently that this one may come as no surprise, but the David Platt of old will rear his head again over the next few weeks. Despite his vow to Kylie that his bad-boy days were over for good, viewers will see David turn into a one-man vigilante as he becomes determined to exact revenge on Clayton for cutting Kylie's life so short.

Unable to deal with enormity of his loss, David will seize an opportunity when he spots his wife's murderer â who is currently on the run from the police â and attacks him. Viewers will have to tune in to see just how far he takes his revenge, but whatever the outcome, his actions are set to deeply concern his family. Will anyone be able to get a grieving David back on track? Or could he end up doing something he will live to regret?


Promising the drama in store for the next couple of months, Jack P Shepherd said:  "He is angry at the world", the actor explained. "He and Kylie were so close to having the perfect life and now he is a single dad and a widower. He is lashing out and behaving in a way which really starts to worry his family."

2. Gemma is in the firing line


Clayton isn't the only person who David holds responsible for Kylie's death â her oldest friend Gemma will also find herself in the firing line too. Kylie was rushing to help Gemma from a dangerous Clayton's clutches when she met her fatal end, and David can't help but hold her partially responsible for taking his wife from him. Poor Gemma is set to feel the full force of Kylie's death as she battles with her guilt over the tragedy and later finds herself being blackmailed by Clayton â who demands that she keeps quiet over what happened.

Things will get even worse for the poor kebab shop worker when David angrily bans her from the funeral. He later sees sense and changes his mind, but what does the future hold for Gemma without her oldest pal? And could she be Clayton's next target if she doesn't keep quiet?

3. Gail breaks it off with Michael


They may have only just reunited, but Gail will be forced to take a step back from her relationship with Michael Rodwell next week in order to focus on her family. With a grieving David all over the place and a fragile Sarah still in hospital, it will fall on Gail to hold her children together, even if that means sacrificing her own happiness. A selfless Gail will assure Michael that her feelings for him haven't changed, but suggests they put their relationship on hold for the time being in order to concentrate on David and the family. Michael is understanding of her decision, but will the course of love ever run smoothly for these two?

4. Leanne and Nick grow even closer


They've been growing closer for a number of weeks now, so it will come as no surprise that Leanne is Nick's closest ally in his time of need. Nick has always been fond of Kylie so it's only natural that her untimely death will hit him hard, but, as ever, Leanne will step in to offer him a shoulder to cry on. Nick has not been shy about making his feelings for his ex-wife known, but still in the dark about Leanne's pregnancy, could Nick be heading for more heartbreak?

5. Sarah prepares to leave hospital

Poor Sarah has had a tough enough time of it recently, so news of Kylie's death is bound to hit her hard. Heartbreaking scenes next week will see David and Bethany visit her in hospital to break the news about Kylie's death, but a spooked Sarah immediately assumes that her murdered ex Callum had something to do it. After reading further details about Kylie's death, a fragile Sarah will soon prepare to leave hospital in order to fully support David, but will Bethany be able to convince her to stay until she's better?

Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (18-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Kate Oates has hinted that the show's big autumn stunt will centre around the Platt family.

David and his loved ones will continue to take centre stage over the next few months in the continued fallout from Kylie's death, but the recent tragedy looks set to have bigger repercussions than anyone could have imagined.

Speaking at a Coronation Street press event on Friday (July 22), Oates teased: "We are going to have a nice big stunt coming up in the autumn. It's traditional, you know! 

"That will possibly be tied up with the Platts' story."

It seems that David (Jack P Shepherd) is one to watch in particular, as he struggles to come to terms with the loss of his beloved wife and becomes determined to get revenge.

Oates continued: "A story I'm really excited about and something we'll be playing really big in the autumn is David's story in the wake of Kylie's stabbing. What I'm interested in there is the journey that David will go on.

"In the chapel of rest scenes, which you will have seen on screen this week, we've basically seen David promise to avenge Kylie's death. However, he also promised when Kylie was dying that he'd be a brilliant parent and he'd look after the children and would protect them. 

"Those two promises are in direct conflict with each other. One of those promises is based in love and nurture and protecting his children. The other promise is based on vengeance and hate, and on wanting to get his own back at all costs.

"What I think we'll see playing out over the next few weeks is which of those promises is going to win out and which one will eventually grow and envelop the other. I think you can guess which way I'm going to go with that one!

"I'm looking forward to seeing how that affects the Platt family, and to seeing Gail step up and being really strong. I'm also looking forward to seeing that family close ranks and be strong. So hopefully viewers will enjoy that too and we'll get some high drama from that."

Earlier this week, a tabloid newspaper claimed that Corrie will kill off a show regular in a terrifying explosion this autumn - although show bosses have so far kept tight-lipped on the storyline rumour.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Ex-Corrie star Paula Lane gives birth to baby girl
Congratulations to former Coronation Street star Paula Lane, who has given birth to her second child.
The actress, who played Kylie Platt on the ITV soap, announced the arrival of her baby girl on Twitter this afternoon (July 28).
"She's here! The latest addition to the Shaw clan is doing great. @SirTomShaw and I are feeling blessed and very lucky," Paula posted, alongside two emojis showing a baby and a heart.
Paula confirmed that she was expecting another baby with husband Tom Shaw back in January and later announced that she would be bowing out of Coronation Street for good.
In heart-wrenching scenes earlier this month, her character Kylie was killed just as she was preparing to leave the cobbles with husband David Platt (Jack P. Shepherd).
Viewers had been aware that Kylie would leave in a coffin, but details of the stabbing had been kept under wraps until transmission.

Congratulations  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), parkerman (29-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

David Platt's life on the cobbles isn't about to get any easier in Coronation Street, if these new pictures are anything to go by.

These new on-set filming shots show David (Jack P Shepherd) getting a brutal beating by a man outside The Dog and Gun, the pub favoured by Clayton Hibbs (Callum Harrison) who murdered his wife Kylie.

Jack P Shepherd films a Coronation Street fight scene on location
Â©  Eamonn and James Clarke
David looks to be in serious pain as he sports a bloodied nose, while getting punched in the stomach. Ouch.

But just in case you're worried that Shepherd's lovely face has been damaged, he was all smiles afterwards as he pulled a cheeky pose to the cameras.

Jack P Shepherd films a Coronation Street fight scene on location
Â©  Eamonn and James Clarke

His character won't be feeling like smiling any time soon though, as he's struggled since losing his beloved wife. Kylie died in his arms after being stabbed outside the kebab shop once she defended Gemma from Clayton.

Before her shocking death was aired, Shepherd noted that the scenes were so "harrowing" to film that both he and Paula Lane couldn't stop crying.

"They warned me before I got the scripts that the scenes were very harrowing and emotional," he explained. "I have never read scripts before and cried, and I couldn't stop crying. When we were doing the scenes where Kylie does die, me and Paula were crying all the way through."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), Glen1 (24-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

David's outlook on life is extremely pessimistic at the moment, as revealed during his well-written talk with Nick at the Platt kitchen table on Kylie's birthday.

It looks like Kylie's death is going to have a realistically long-term effect on him - an unusual occurrence in soapland!

----------

Glen1 (24-08-2016), Perdita (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

That scene got me as it is how i feel at the moment and see life

----------


## Dazzle

> That scene got me as it is how i feel at the moment and see life


I'm very sorry to hear that.  :Sad:

----------

swmc66 (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> That scene got me as it is how i feel at the moment and see life


Very sorry about that, hope things change for the better again soon x

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (24-08-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Thanks. Oh by the way where does it say that Todd and Billy move in together? I must have missed that. Does Billy not get free accommodation at the virarage? Surely Todd would not move in there. If it's Eileens then that does not make sense at all as why give up a free flat

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Clayton out that David goes to The Dog and Gun pub

----------


## swmc66

Maybe he is out on bail

----------

